# Dai's long road



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Right guys and gals I thought it was about time I did a journal so I can get some feedback and help of everyone for a local show in 12 months, like everyone I would like to get the bf% down and gain more muscle, so this is me after PCT a few weeks back:



As you can see bf is high maybe low 20 but we have to start somewhere.

Cycle history has been Pro Hormones since 2009 so a late starter to regards AAS/DS with 5 cycles under my belt with my next cycle being my last PH cycle or my first test cycle which some of you guys now I have been asking about and doing some home work.

Training is getting to the gym every 2-3 day for legs and shoulders, chest and bi's, back and tri's.

To regards diet I'll post up what I'm having and hope people can give me ideas also.

Stats:

Age 31

Height 6ft

BF% 20+

Weight 16st 2lbs

If I have mist anything just ask away


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so first update, food for today:

breakfast 50g Shake one slice of toast

Pint of milk

4 scrammbled eggs one slice of toast

50g shake

Shepards pie when I get home


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Gym last night for legs and shoulders:

squats one warmup set 90kg 6 reps 4 sets, less weight so I could do it in better form

Leg curls 8 reps 3 sets 45kg

leg extensions 8 reps 3 sets 55kg

rear delt fly machine one warmup set 8 reps 4 sets 55kg

bb upright rows one warmup set 8 reps 3 sets 40kg

side delt raises 6 reps 4sets 10kg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not a good start the mrs didn't do shepards pie, so chicken breast nuggets and home made wedges


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haven't felt doms in my legs for a long time so dropping the weight and in better form has helped, bl00dy sore tho 

Food today:

small bowl of bran flakes, 50g shake

Pint of milk

1 1/2 bake potatoes with onion and cheese

50g shake

Chicken and veg tonight

Doing overtime at work for extra £ so a late session tonight for chest and bi's or will be on for Friday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a few pic's of the gym I use


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Was gonna say well done on the workouts.. DOMS are a great sign, and soon won't be around if you keep up the great work...

I used 'was' as now I feel like a perve at your signature! :lol:

Look forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Was gonna say well done on the workouts.. DOMS are a great sign, and soon won't be around if you keep up the great work...
> 
> I used 'was' as now I feel like a perve at your signature! :lol:
> 
> Look forward to seeing how you get on.


haha perve away, thanks anyway Jane :thumb:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck with your journal Dai

Great to see.

Subbed and repped x


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Cool gym there bud, good luck on the goals... Subbed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Good luck with your journal Dai
> 
> Great to see.
> 
> Subbed and repped x


hey you how ya doing  , thanks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hartman said:


> Cool gym there bud, good luck on the goals... Subbed


thanks dude


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> haha perve away, thanks anyway Jane :thumb:


Well seen as you're in Wales and I know a few Dai's it seems rude not to! :lol:

Look forward to reading your progress. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Well seen as you're in Wales and I know a few Dai's it seems rude not to! :lol:
> 
> Look forward to reading your progress. :thumb:


haha well said :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just got out the gym realy good session chest press 90kg 8 reps 3 sets, fly machine 85 kg 8 reps 3 sets , seated alternate bicep curls 22.5 kg 12 reps 4 sets, hammer curls across body 22.5 kg 12 reps 4 sets, bb curls 6 reps 3sets , incline bench 80kg 5 reps 3

sets not so good as end of session


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice gym, bad undies !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks milky


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Post work out carbs big tin of pineapple


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bl00dy Morrisons!!! go and fill up for fuel on the motorbike and they shout over the speaker to take my helmet off and get off the bike FFS!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Should of mentioned what supps I'm taking:

Pro-10 whey con

Omega 3

Multi vits

caffeine tabs from BBW

I have just started to supplement caffeine tabs I know most are bulking now but I still need to drop 7lbs before next cycle, so will be doing daily cardio soon in the form of a bike payday friday so watch this space.

Food today:

Two cups of coffee

50g shake

pint of mik

tub of baked beans, one slice of toast, 50g shake

shepards pie tonight.

I struggle with breakfast so will be looking to get oats to stick in my morning shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have just come to learn that where I thought I was using a chest press machine I have infact been using a incline hammer strength press machine, learn something new everyday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

two nights on the run I have had sh1t sleep so not the best at the mo.

Food today:

I know it not good but bacon butties, 50g shake

Pint of milk

4 scrammled eggs, one slice of toast

50g shake

chicken raps tonight

Still doing over time at work so gym tonight if I can or Sunday for back and tri's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Movie night tonight, snacks in dry roasted peanuts, cheese strings, peperami and pork scratchings


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cardio was chasing my little boy around today

Food today

Pineapple and 50g shake

Cheese salad rap

Home made chicken chowmain

50g shake

- - - Updated - - -

Cardio was chasing my little boy around today

Food today

Pineapple and 50g shake

Cheese salad rap

Home made chicken chowmain

50g shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not a good start to the day food has been one slice of toast 50g shake and just had a bacon n sausage bap but gym this afternoon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Rest of food for today has been sausage roll and tomatoes, 50g shake, chicken and veg.

Gym this after noon for back and tri's got on lat pulldowns 85kg 6x4, seated cable row 80kg 6x4, shoulder width chin ups 3x4, rear delt fly machine 55kg 6x4 , rope and flat bar tricep pulldowns 60kg 6x4 for both tried tricep extensions but elbow gave out which isn't good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

the mrs court this big mofo last night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

anyway back to training

Food today:

Pineapple, 50g shake

Pink of milk

4 scrammled eggs one slice of toast

50g shake

chicken and veg tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Think i'll be leaving tricep extensions alone for a while elbow and rist clicking like mad so omega 3 up to 3g now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feeling good today got doms in lats and tri's so good sign of a good workout, since keeping carbs below 100g I have noticed a bit of water loss as abs just about visable when flexing so I'm on the right track and now going to drop more carbs and see how I get on, I should of done this before my M1T cycle but hey.

On another note if my new source is as quick as he say's he is I will be running adex from the end of this week as it looks like I have had a rebound from M1T or due to lossing water gyno become more visable.

Food today:

50g shake

pint of milk

4 scrammled eggs one slice of toast

50g shake

fish and veg tonight


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

morning dai! you on the gears now then boyo! im off down gym soon for a sesh,no grub..just strong

coffee and eph,im buzzin lol.

Il eat around 1-2 a few boiled eggs probably and chicken tonight.

Im getting bored already being natty:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> morning dai! you on the gears now then boyo! im off down gym soon for a sesh,no grub..just strong
> 
> coffee and eph,im buzzin lol.
> 
> ...


Bora da Mal , yeh on the gear mate just finished a ph cycle but first test cycle to come, so ya doing the zero carb thing to  have a good session mate thanks for popping in


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

should be hitting legs and shoulders tonight but got to get my boy's xmas present from town first bl00dy mrs fcking up my routine


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Realy good session again last night, legs n shoulders got on squats 100kg 6x4 loosing form near the end which maybe due to low carbs n no energy, leg curls 45kg 6x4, leg extesions 50kg 6x4, seated calf raises 40kg 10x4, bb upright row 50kg 6x4, side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4, shrug machine 120kg 10x4.

Food today:

50g shake

pint of milk

4 boiled eggs

50g shake

food for tonight not sure yet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

update pic from last night, water loss from round stomach area so low carbs is helping:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

meal last night to my suprise was a fry up but only two hashbrowns so not too bad.

Food today:

50g shake

pint of milk

4 boiled eggs

50g shake

spag bol tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Got home to chicken, chinese rice and egg noodles very nice.

Found a camera timer app for my phone so better pics uploaded tomorrow


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Food today:
> 
> 50g shake
> 
> ...


pizza and chips!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Realy good session again last night, legs n shoulders got on squats 100kg 6x4 loosing form near the end which maybe due to low carbs n no energy, leg curls 45kg 6x4, leg extesions 50kg 6x4, seated calf raises 40kg 10x4, bb upright row 50kg 6x4, side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4, shrug machine 120kg 10x4.
> 
> Food today:
> 
> ...


You cutting mate ?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

These pics are ok but not up to your usual standard lol

Good work on the journal Dia but come on back to the Random Porn Pictures.....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> You cutting mate ?


Yes mate, I know most of us bulk at this time but I realy need to get my bf lower


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

GShock said:


> These pics are ok but not up to your usual standard lol
> 
> Good work on the journal Dia but come on back to the Random Porn Pictures.....


Haha cheers mate, thanks for popping in


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

easy boyo! missed the start of this cause i was a way on holiday..i take it the pct for your M1t is all done and dusted, feeling back to your normal self?

- - - Updated - - -

ps...subbed :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> easy boyo! missed the start of this cause i was a way on holiday..i take it the pct for your M1t is all done and dusted, feeling back to your normal self?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ps...subbed :thumb:


Hey Dan yeh pct all done and yeh back to normal now so recovered well, thanks for subbing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai your diet looks horrendous mate, we need to talk...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Hey Dan yeh pct all done and yeh back to normal now so recovered well, thanks for subbing


ah good stuff!

no worries! just make it interesting yeah :lol: just messin mate, sure you will, hope it all works out and you get to do the show. was speaking to the misses on one of drunken holiday convos, mentioned i wouldnt mind doing a show next year, although not sure where to start. more mass and a reduction in bodyfat, well i guess thats what everyone wants, just working out how to go about it, possibly going down the test route myself, my pmag cycle a few months back was enough to convince me of this..although i have a tub of megavol and epi, still undecided to use em or not. :wacko:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Hey Dan yeh pct all done and yeh back to normal now so recovered well, thanks for subbing


Well I say I recovered well I don't know if you can see from my new avi but will see in pics tomorrow I defo got puffy nips so I have either had a rebound from the m1t or with loosing water gyno is more visable


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck with it all mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

it looks visible in your update pic on page 3, cant really tell from your avi as you are hiding in the shadows, def looks like the water has been dropping off you nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> ah good stuff!
> 
> no worries! just make it interesting yeah :lol: just messin mate, sure you will, hope it all works out and you get to do the show. was speaking to the misses on one of drunken holiday convos, mentioned i wouldnt mind doing a show next year, although not sure where to start. more mass and a reduction in bodyfat, well i guess thats what everyone wants, just working out how to go about it, possibly going down the test route myself, my pmag cycle a few months back was enough to convince me of this..although i have a tub of megavol and epi, still undecided to use em or not. :wacko:


I will try mate  , yeh same here

- - - Updated - - -



Sweat said:


> Good luck with it all mate.


cheers dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> it looks visible in your update pic on page 3, cant really tell from your avi as you are hiding in the shadows, def looks like the water has been dropping off you nicely :thumbup1:


Goes to show how much water I carry only dropped carbs a week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so here are update pics as mentioned last night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure whats up with the pics:cursing: you guys will have to turn ya phone round or ya head


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Need a good session on chest and bi's tonight so upping the carbs a bit today.

Food today:

50g shake

pint of milk

baked potateo and cheese

egg or chicken bap

50g shake

tonights meal I am taking the family to my brothers pub so will be having steak, chicken and veg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add I am now carring a ltr bottle with me at work so will be trying to aim for 3-4 ltrs a day, also should be picking my adex up tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Dai your diet looks horrendous mate, we need to talk...


I have just notice your message Milky, I know it is a bit drastic but yeh this is why I have made the log so I can get help and tips


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Didn't get to my bros pub for steak n chicken due to my boys playing up so got a kfc down me.

Gym tonight was incline hammer strength press 100kg 6x4 but went all out so effected my incline bench press which was 80kg 5x3 then 2x5, fly machine 90kg 6x4, rist is not good tried bb curls and ez bar curls and my rist wont take it so alternative db curls 22.5kg 12x3, hammer curls across body 22.5kg 12x4 , good pumps felt strong so all good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai, away for the weekend mate, pm me if you want some help and l will do my best when l get back.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Dai, away for the weekend mate, pm me if you want some help and l will do my best when l get back.


Cheers milky, pm on its way


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know much about landrovers except putting a match to it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sh1t day for food today:

50g shake

Yogurt

Roasted nuts

50g shake

Hot dogs

50g shake


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why do you eat so little mate ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Why do you eat so little mate ?


as mentioned before keeping carbs low trying to get some of this water weight off me, and keeping protein at maintenance


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> as mentioned before keeping carbs low trying to get some of this water weight off me, and keeping protein at maintenance


You dont need to keep them that low tho mate.

Are you doing plenty of Vit C and water ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> You dont need to keep them that low tho mate.
> 
> Are you doing plenty of Vit C and water ?


Water is at around 3ltrs, vit c stopped when lowering carbs, but cardio will start soon bike hunting next pay day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Water is at around 3ltrs, vit c stopped when lowering carbs, but cardio will start soon bike hunting next pay day


No need to stop the vit C mate.

Also cutting them so low will affect your training.

Cut them for the evening meal, replace them with green veg, ration them to 50 grammes per meal thro the day....

Non training days replace some of them with good fats, olive oils or PB...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> No need to stop the vit C mate.
> 
> Also cutting them so low will affect your training.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm on it


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai you knows i loves you son your a fellow Welshy but im gonna say this as nice as i possibly can an i mean no offence ok mate.... You diet is fcuking abysmal :lol:

Your stats are are similar-ish to mine mate, what are your current goals mate?

If you like i can post up for you my daily diet to give you some ideas mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai, utilise your shajes more, do some am cardio, shake, 3 hours later food, 3 hours later shake, pre workout shake and 50 gr carbs, post workout, shake, pre bed shake or ommellette with green veg...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've just seen this thread and have had a quick read through, and I have to tell you mate I am DAM impressed.........

You've got his Xmas present already :bounce:

good luck with the training :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Dai you knows i loves you son your a fellow Welshy but im gonna say this as nice as i possibly can an i mean no offence ok mate.... You diet is fcuking abysmal :lol:
> 
> Your stats are are similar-ish to mine mate, what are your current goals mate?
> 
> If you like i can post up for you my daily diet to give you some ideas mate


Haha yeh I know, bulking is not a problem but cutting I haven't a clue which I'm doing now well trying anyway


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Dai, utilise your shajes more, do some am cardio, shake, 3 hours later food, 3 hours later shake, pre workout shake and 50 gr carbs, post workout, shake, pre bed shake or ommellette with green veg...


Will stick to this thanks, am cardio has always been walking the dogs but said before looking to buy a bike soon


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha yeh I know, bulking is not a problem but cutting I haven't a clue which I'm doing now well trying anyway


Yeah bang on there mate i can bulk to 17 stone no probs but cutting is a fcuking nightmare lol! Heaviest i ever been is 17 stone 8 and i tell you mate it was no joke dieting back down ill tell you, mate if you need any tips or tweaks let me know ok


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah bang on there mate i can bulk to 17 stone no probs but cutting is a fcuking nightmare lol! Heaviest i ever been is 17 stone 8 and i tell you mate it was no joke dieting back down ill tell you, mate if you need any tips or tweaks let me know ok


Thanks yeh this is why I started the journal tips are always appreciated mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

This is basicly a daily layout of my diet mate, i sometimes swap meals around day to day depending how i feel

Wake : 60g oats 150ml milk 30 flax & a protein shake

11pm : tuna mixed with some baked beans

1pm : chicken with wholegrain pita with red/green pepper

3pm : tuna mixed with a bit of mayo and chopped onions

5pm : lamb or chicken with veg

7pm : 6 eggs blended with a bit of water and protein powder for taste

Bedtime : shake or maybe a tub of quark depending how i feel

I snack on nut throughout the day but only if im hungry, i always have a banana on weights day before gym mate as it gives me stupid amounts of energy and i always feel 'full' when training also my post workout shake is 30g of protein and 20g of dextrose. My pre workout meals are as above just depends on what times of day i train mate, i try and aim for 300g of protein per day and about 100g of carbs, sometimes ill just eat my meals without carbs depending how energetic or drained also 5 litres of water a day, sometimes mate if im in a rush too ill neck a tin of tuna with a pint of squash or open 2 tins of mackeral and just get them down me. I also like to vary my chicken with different spice so i dont get bored of the blandness.

I supplement 4g omega 3 fish oils, 1g vit c, multi vits and minerals per day too

If i think of anything else mate ill post it up for you


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Pat n Milky :beer:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your welcome mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just had to explain to the mrs why I'm talking to other men and why do I have pictures of my self on the internet.....she just doesn't understand.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok guys so after been put in the right direction I am going to follow the below, but still need ideas and tips as I will explain, I work on reception for a international company where I am front of house and deal with everyone yes I can eat and drink when ever but obviously nothing thats going to stink the place out or take ages to eat I do have the chance to use a microwave but at lunch time only so:

07.00 : 50-60g oats added to protein shake

10.00 : ?

12.00 : chicken with wholegrain pita with onion etc

3pm : shake

5pm : meat with veg

7pm : 6 eggs

Money is a bit tight but will be working up to this so at the mo I will be ordering oats and dextrose for the morning and pre and post workout.

Gym tonight back and tri's


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

10am, tuna sandwich (granary bread) simple and quick mate. I also like to make my own mrp's mate. Blend a weetabix into powder and add it to your protein shake with 30g flax powder and there you have a meal that you can drink in seconds and then have a handfull of nuts. Also try a tub of quark with a teapsoon of protein powder, tastes like moose mate its loveley


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> 10am, tuna sandwich (granary bread) simple and quick mate. I also like to make my own mrp's mate. Blend a weetabix into powder and add it to your protein shake with 30g flax powder and there you have a meal that you can drink in seconds and then have a handfull of nuts. Also try a tub of quark with a teapsoon of protein powder, tastes like moose mate its loveley


can't stand tuna, is quark high protein


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes mate, i get mine from sainsburys its about 35g per tub for 80p plus your protein powder adds another 10g to it.

What about tinned makeral mate can you stomach that?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Yes mate, i get mine from sainsburys its about 35g per tub for 80p plus your protein powder adds another 10g to it.
> 
> What about tinned makeral mate can you stomach that?


I'm not a big fish eater can only cope with the usual fish from the supermarket like cod


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep Quark's really good, Dai, like Pat said. If it gets a bit thick with the protein powder, you can thin it a little with milk or water.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok mate heres another quick and easy recipe. Steam cook a breast of chicken add in some uncle bens wholegrain rice about 60g will do with so low fat mayo and chuck it into a tupperware and just yam that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Ok mate heres another quick and easy recipe. Steam cook a breast of chicken add in some uncle bens wholegrain rice about 60g will do with so low fat mayo and chuck it into a tupperware and just yam that


sorted 

- - - Updated - - -



Leigh L said:


> Yep Quark's really good, Dai, like Pat said. If it gets a bit thick with the protein powder, you can thin it a little with milk or water.


stupid question but does it have to be warmed up


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> sorted
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> stupid question but does it have to be warmed up


No, you can eat it straight from the tub, bit like greek yogurt.

I like to add truvia to mine and maybe some berries or spoon of lemon curd, sprinkle on half a crumbled oatcake and pretend it's cheesecake lol. Nuts in it works too, or some toasted oats, honey etc.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah its lovely with honey!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm taking 3g vitC to keep the water down, Dai. Not sure it's working but giving it a go (got 'em cheap on ebay)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> No, you can eat it straight from the tub, bit like greek yogurt.
> 
> I like to add truvia to mine and maybe some berries or spoon of lemon curd, sprinkle on half a crumbled oatcake and pretend it's cheesecake lol. Nuts in it works too, or some toasted oats, honey etc.


thanks will have a look for it next time at the market


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks will have a look for it next time at the market


Just avoid the asda stuff mate its not very nice. Sainsburys seems to be the best around from what i have had so far


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I'm taking 3g vitC to keep the water down, Dai. Not sure it's working but giving it a go (got 'em cheap on ebay)


yeh I stopped my vit c as I was dropping carbs and started caffeine tabs at 600-800mg which has worked but will get back on vit c, 4g is good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Just avoid the asda stuff mate its not very nice. Sainsburys seems to be the best around from what i have had so far


don't do Sainsbuys, Morrisons


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I know its still not ideal but I will get there.

Food so far:

shake, one piece of toast, 50g pro, 20g carb

pint of milk, prox 10g pro, 20g carb

Baked potateo, 15g pro, 60g carb


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> don't do Sainsbuys, Morrisons


Morrisons Quark is fine


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

subbed!! good to see another wrexham lad....weres the gym you train at mate, dont recognise it from your pics


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> subbed!! good to see another wrexham lad....weres the gym you train at mate, dont recognise it from your pics


haha yeh, I train at powerzone


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hows the food going in today dai, ive just eaten whole eggs today greek yog and granola,and t-5.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Hows the food going in today dai, ive just eaten whole eggs today greek yog and granola,and t-5.


getting better mate after a few tips  carbs will be around 100-150g now , chicken n rice or chicken tikka kebab when I get home


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> getting better mate after a few tips  carbs will be around 100-150g now , chicken n rice or chicken tikka kebab when I get home


chicken and rice then lol,ive got homemade lasagna in the oven now,and choc pud and cream for after's...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> chicken and rice then lol,ive got homemade lasagna in the oven now,and choc pud and cream for after's...


food porn!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> food porn!!!


we should all do a celtic transformation comp for next sumer,starting now.. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> we should all do a celtic transformation comp for next sumer,starting now.. :thumb:


Now thats interesting


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Just avoid the asda stuff mate its not very nice. Sainsburys seems to be the best around from what i have had so far


 Nothing wrong with Quark from Asda, apart from the recent MASSIVE 25% price increase

Golden Acre Quark ( Asda and Waitrose ) medium - add fruit - used in place of mayo in my tuna - added cholula hot sauce and mixed with cold chicken strips for salad

Kingdom Dairy Company Quark ( Morrison ) - will be adding protein powder to make tonight's desert

Meadow Churn Quark (Tesco) driest - great for putting on bagels


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nothing wrong with Quark from Asda, apart from the recent MASSIVE 25% price increase
> 
> Golden Acre Quark ( Asda and Waitrose ) medium - add fruit - used in place of mayo in my tuna - added cholula hot sauce and mixed with cold chicken strips for salad
> 
> ...


Yeah but its all down to personal prefference though aint it mate, for instance Dai dont like tuna.. I do, following my point?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai nice 1 for getting this going, sorry ive only just seen it..

Im gonna have no mercy on you!!! your diet is a fckin shambles.. I couldnt read anymore after page 5.

You should be getting atleast 300g protien per day, splitting this over 6 meals.. Im not sure how you can do this at work, but you seem to upload porn all day, so you shouldnt have a prob eating lol..

Have a look at a few journals or even my diet in my journal...

All the best with this mate...

Me, you, mal, and patwelsh are all now part of "TEAM TAFFY"

Subbed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai nice 1 for getting this going, sorry ive only just seen it..
> 
> Im gonna have no mercy on you!!! your diet is a fckin shambles.. I couldnt read anymore after page 5.
> 
> ...


Thanks for popping in Jay yeh I know it's sh1t , I've let things slip since my cycle and money is tight but I will get there

# Teamtaffy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for the rest of the day:

Shake

Grilled chicken salad pita bread

Shake, dextrose after gym

Gym tonight was back and tri's got on hammer strength lat pulldowns 100kg 6x4, first time doing tbar rows so not sure if form was good but 60kg 6x4, chin ups 2x5, rope tricep pulldowns 50kg 6x4 and flat bar 60kg 6x4.

On a good note my new source came up trumps and got my adex so will start that tomorrow and as it reduces water/bloat I will check weight first thing


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I no what its like mate, when the money gets tight.. just do what you can


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I no what its like mate, when the money gets tight.. just do what you can


I'm on it mate, thanks.

# Teamtaffy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning TEAM TAFFY

WAKE UP........


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah wake up Dai you lazy fcuker! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning TEAM TAFFY
> 
> WAKE UP........





PatWelsh said:


> Yeah wake up Dai you lazy fcuker! :lol:


I'm here....fckers


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

what you having for brecky Taffy Tart?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adex starts today so dropping caffeine tabs as I'm sure I will loose a bit of weight through it so weight this morning was 15st 13lbs.

I also forgot to add that my new source claimed to be able to get hold of any lab when I was asking about what test he could get so we will see near the time.

Food so far 500g tub of Greek Yogurt= 30g pro 40 carb


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

What you doing for cardio Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> What you doing for cardio Dai


humping the mrs 

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> What you doing for cardio Dai


Na, will be looking to get a bike very soon, 30mins every morning


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

my cardio use to be humping the misses.... but I told her, this just isnt going to work once a month love..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Adex starts today so dropping caffeine tabs as I'm sure I will loose a bit of weight through it so weight this morning was 15st 13lbs.
> 
> I also forgot to add that my new source claimed to be able to get hold of any lab when I was asking about what test he could get so we will see near the time.
> 
> Food so far 500g tub of Greek Yogurt= 30g pro 40 carb


get a few eggs in there to ....whole! where you buy your caffeine tabs dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> get a few eggs in there to ....whole! where you buy your caffeine tabs dai?


get them from BBW I've been using 600-800mg ed, link:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-caffeine-200-tabs

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> my cardio use to be humping the misses.... but I told her, this just isnt going to work once a month love..


hence why I'm getting a bike


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Wheyman has let me down again so grabed this from the gym:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> my cardio use to be humping the misses.... but I told her, this just isnt going to work once a month love..


I dont know Jay how many calories can you burn in 20 seconds? :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Wheyman has let me down again so grabed this from the gym:
> 
> View attachment 95542
> View attachment 95543


Looks gtg mate, low carbs is a must with my protein as i use it throughout the day


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> I dont know Jay how many calories can you burn in 20 seconds? :lol:


Exactly... if she only gives it me once a month!!! it aint going to fckin last.. 2 jerks and a squirt!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

fine oats and dextrose just ordered

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> Looks gtg mate, low carbs is a must with my protein as i use it throughout the day


£30 it was


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> fine oats and dextrose just ordered
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> £30 it was


Cheap as chips mate, i been using optimum healths chocolate protein for a while and thats quite nice, £26 with free delivery. I recently got myofusion cookies & cream after Rack recomended it and its lovely, it was a bit more pricey than i usualy like to pay for whey but a treat once in a while wont hurt mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Cheap as chips mate, i been using optimum healths chocolate protein for a while and thats quite nice, £26 with free delivery. I recently got myofusion cookies & cream after Rack recomended it and its lovely, it was a bit more pricey than i usualy like to pay for whey but a treat once in a while wont hurt mate


yeh I have always wanted to buy myofusion cuz of the blend and tast but at £37 it has to be a special treat for me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quark and sugar free jelly on my list


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

Baked potateo and shake= 50g pro, 50-60 carb


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add a update pic of my back, since starting rear delt fly's my rhomboids and delts have come on:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I have always wanted to buy myofusion cuz of the blend and tast but at £37 it has to be a special treat for me


Yeah its a bit expensive mate but now i stopped drinking its ok now and then for a lil treat, aswell i have no kids either so i dont feel so bad about spending


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah its a bit expensive mate but now i stopped drinking its ok now and then for a lil treat, aswell i have no kids either so i dont feel so bad about spending


Yeh I remember those days :crying:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Quark and sugar free jelly on my list


Dai try this recipe. Strawberry quark mousse. One sachet of sugar free jelly one tub off quark, mix the jelly into half a pint of boiled water, add the quark whisk it in so is smooth, add another half pint of cold water to bring it upto a pint and pour into jelly pots and put in the fridge, mate its so yummy and hardly no carbs and no sugar too!

I also add a scoop of whey to up the protein content on them also add chopped nuts in it its amazing fella


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Dai try this recipe. Strawberry quark mousse. One sachet of sugar free jelly one tub off quark, mix the jelly into half a pint of boiled water, add the quark whisk it in so is smooth, add another half pint of cold water to bring it upto a pint and pour into jelly pots and put in the fridge, mate its so yummy and hardly no carbs and no sugar too!
> 
> I also add a scoop of whey to up the protein content on them also add chopped nuts in it its amazing fella


Yeh I came across this when looking up quark :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh I came across this when looking up quark :thumb:


Mate it tastes so good you actualy think its bad for you!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I still havent tried this quark


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> I still havent tried this quark


Get over Morrisons in Risca mate they do it. Add a bit of honey or whey mate for flavour its a good protein source


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food:

deep filled egg bap and shake= 60g pro,40g carb


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai your diets crazy but it dont half make me drool pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Dai your diets crazy but it dont half make me drool pmsl! :lol:


haha i can only use what is available to me, told ya I will get there!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> haha i can only use what is available to me, told ya I will get there!!


I know that buddy its just i actually dream over egg baps lol!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I know that buddy its just i actually dream over egg baps lol!


 :lol: fcuk off :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: fcuk off :lol:


Lol mate my cheat day Saturday im gona have bacon an egg baps! No joke lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Lol mate my cheat day Saturday im gona have bacon an egg baps! No joke lol


now ya talking


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

two chicken breasts ,carrots, mash = 50g pro, 20-30g carbs


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Food:
> 
> two chicken breasts ,carrots, mash = 50g pro, 20-30g carbs


Thats a bit more ideal mate, i usualy go for that everyday and its filling too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Thats a bit more ideal mate, i usualy go for that everyday and its filling too


Made extra for tomorrow


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Made extra for tomorrow


Yep thats th way mate, thats what i do an just put in a tupperware an its go to go


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Note sure if I've been insulted or complemented, the mrs said god your heavy but you don't look it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Note sure if I've been insulted or complemented, the mrs said god your heavy but you don't look it


having you been sexing Dai??? is it that time of the month :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> having you been sexing Dai??? is it that time of the month :lol:


Mora da TEAMTAFFY

@jay yep :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just been to Morrisons


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats the one Dai get it in ya fella!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Get your TEAM TAFFY recipie up later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food this morning:

4 scrammbled eggs (ran out out eggs),4 bacon with fat taken off

will be getting in to a big pot of yogurt very soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

before I start a thread I'll ask here first, how do you guys get on with adex and your bp? as I went to bed last night light headed and a nose bleed in the early hours


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> before I start a thread I'll ask here first, how do you guys get on with adex and your bp? as I went to bed last night light headed and a nose bleed in the early hours


I used it a few times mates and if im honest its great for controlling water issues but i cant comment on bp as my last cycle doses where high so my bp was up anyways mate, what cycle are you currently running mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I used it a few times mates and if im honest its great for controlling water issues but i cant comment on bp as my last cycle doses where high so my bp was up anyways mate, what cycle are you currently running mate?


I'm not on cycle mate pct was a few weeks back, looks like I've had a rebound from the PH M1T so using to reduce gyno


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

on a good note I have some very nice doms in my lats and tri's


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Have you recenlty had your bp checked mate? I recently had bp issues an it was 168/90 and a mod off another bb'ing board (good mate of mine) gave me some good advice and we have managed to get it down to as of yesterday 133/76 so its a lot lower than it was


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Have you recenlty had your bp checked mate? I recently had bp issues an it was 168/90 and a mod off another bb'ing board (good mate of mine) gave me some good advice and we have managed to get it down to as of yesterday 133/76 so its a lot lower than it was


Only when I was on cycle and it only went up a bit as I too was able to control it, this is the frist time I have used adex so thought I should ask but will be popping in to the surgery here at work to get it checked


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Only when I was on cycle and it only went up a bit as I too was able to control it, this is the frist time I have used adex so thought I should ask but will be popping in to the surgery here at work to get it checked


Mate tbh i have never heard of adex giving people bp issues, so i doubt it very much its that, dont get me wrong im not a dr but ive never heard of it causing that, just out of curiosity what methods do you use to control bp and what were your readings whilst on your last cycle

Btw stupid things like stress and work can cause bp to rise mate as well watch your salt intake

FWIW i dont think it was the adex giving you jip lastnight id just say its gym related pressure/stress mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just seen this on FB, Branch 2 weeks out from Mr O, wow:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought that pic was you then Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Mate tbh i have never heard of adex giving people bp issues, so i doubt it very much its that, dont get me wrong im not a dr but ive never heard of it causing that, just out of curiosity what methods do you use to control bp and what were your readings whilst on your last cycle
> 
> Btw stupid things like stress and work can cause bp to rise mate as well watch your salt intake
> 
> FWIW i dont think it was the adex giving you jip lastnight id just say its gym related pressure/stress mate


Hawthorn berry and celery seed works very well for me on cycle 120 is normal for me but it went up to 130 and back down, yeh I haven't heard any bp issues with adex either but just thought I would ask.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I thought that pic was you then Dai


I fcukin wish, but maybe one day


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah im on celery extract and real celery right now mate and its working as it seems. Dropped the tren and im adding deca today


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I fcukin wish, but maybe one day


keep downing that quark and youl be massive butt.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah im on celery extract and real celery right now mate and its working as it seems. Dropped the tren and im adding deca today


how did ya get on with deca?

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> keep downing that quark and youl be massive butt.


 :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive used deca before and made some insane mass of it mate but i started getting daft and was banging a gram of it a week in me along with a gram of test an my bp went nuts ofcourse! Couldnt even walk as i was always out of breath, fairplay though i was fcuking massive mate best cycle ever! Gona low dose it from today @ 1ml per week and see how things go


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

Tin of pineapple, shake=50g pro 20g carb

Quick update about my new protein, cookie n cream very nice :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

My mid morning meals coming up, guess what im having mate? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Food:
> 
> Tin of pineapple, shake=50g pro 20g carb
> 
> Quick update about my new protein, cookie n cream very nice :thumb:


my boy is using this flavour... tasted it the other night.... it was lovely


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> My mid morning meals coming up, guess what im having mate? :lol:


Mcd's??


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Mcd's??


Lol mate i fcuking wish! Just thinking of the salt content makes my bp get all aroused pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Lol mate i fcuking wish! Just thinking of the salt content makes my bp get all aroused pmsl :lol:


Shredded wheet? 3 of them!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I will only have a kebab if its got salad in it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fine oats and dextrose just been delivered


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You off work today Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> You off work today Dai?


No mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

you have stuff delivered to work??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> you have stuff delivered to work??


yep saves the mrs seeing what I'm ordering, anyway I work in the reception anway so it comes straight to me


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

haha I do the same pmsl


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food:

two chicken fillets, carrots, mash= 50g pro, 20-30g carb


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Much better food Dai :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Much better food Dai :thumbup1:


thanks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

A Muslim dies,, and by some error in his handling,, ends up in heaven.

He's stopped at the Pearly Gates by St Peter who says:

"Sorry, but we don't allow Muslims into Heaven

"What?,,,, replies the Muslim, and why not"?

"Well, we just don't!!,,,, and that's it,,, we're short on Virgins".

The Muslim complains and carries on until St Peter gets fed up.

"Well,,,, says St Peter, have you ever done anything good in your life"?

Ummm--the Muslim replies.

"Yes, the other day a lady stopped me on the street collecting

for a children's charity so I gave her ten pounds.

Last week I donated ten pounds to the Cancer Society,

and a couple of weeks ago a tramp asked me if I could spare any money,

so I gave him ten pounds too"!

"Alrighty then, says St Peter,,, wait here and I'll have a quick word with God".

Five minutes later St Peter returns and says to the Muslim.

Listen, I've spoken with God and he agrees with me ....

Here's your 30 quid back,,,,,,,,,, now f++k off!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food:

400g yogurt pot, shake=60g pro 40-50g carb

No gym tonight they are closing it early as they are doing a calander shoot for charity


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> food:
> 
> 400g yogurt pot, shake=60g pro 40-50g carb
> 
> No gym tonight they are closing it early as they are doing a calander shoot for charity


Do this calender shoot involve woman by any chance dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Do this calender shoot involve woman by any chance dai?


no mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> no mate


Well wtf the cheek on them closing id be having serious word with them mate lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Well wtf the cheek on them closing id be having serious word with them mate lol


don't fancy doing bench press with lads getting their kit off tbh


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> don't fancy doing bench press with lads getting their kit off tbh


Why not Dai, nothing beats a naked spotter with his tool dangling in your face mid-rep pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Why not Dai, nothing beats a naked spotter with his tool dangling in your face mid-rep pmsl! :lol:


 :ban:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

Made by the mrs, chicken strips, rice, salad, eggs = 20g pro 20g carbs


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mate that look delicious! Tell you what i had tonight that i havent had since i was a kid, welsh wholegrain loaf, thick sliced and fried with 2 eggs it was amazing lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quark jelly setting in the fridge now


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah im gona stock up on quark tomorrow mate, its nice pre bed and filling


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

My Greek yog is like cream cheese ive been mixing it with cottage cheese today,nice little snack.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mal said:


> My Greek yog is like cream cheese ive been mixing it with cottage cheese today,nice little snack.


Thats one thing i cant stand mal and thats cottage cheese. Just cant do it

Btw mate which part of Wales you from?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Mate that look delicious! Tell you what i had tonight that i havent had since i was a kid, welsh wholegrain loaf, thick sliced and fried with 2 eggs it was amazing lol


It tasted good to, the mrs is starting to get on board with my diet and training


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> It tasted good to, the mrs is starting to get on board with my diet and training


Yeah thats good when th mrs joins in it helps so much mate and its a lot easier then as when she cooks then it will start getting more and more ideal to suit your needs, my mum cooks and steams and preps all my meals as shes used to it mate as my brothers trained too, my ex never supported my bb'ing at all in her words exactly 'your only getting big to beat people up' wtf who even thinks like that anyway? lol! I binned that one aye she deff had a screw loose :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Thats one thing i cant stand mal and thats cottage cheese. Just cant do it
> 
> Btw mate which part of Wales you from?


Swansea mush...  Its worth eating tho,ive found one that aint to bad texture wise(ALDI),and just mix it with

other stuff for taste.IL look at qaurk tho see if its higher in protein.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Swansea mate, Mumbles area is lovely, always try and get over there when i go to visit one of the boys in prison :lol:

Yeah id take quark over cottage cheese anyday mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I love Swansea mate, Mumbles area is lovely, always try and get over there when i go to visit one of the boys in prison :lol:
> 
> Yeah id take quark over cottage cheese anyday mate


Just wave as you drive past:lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mal said:


> Just wave as you drive past:lol:


Mate i always feel a bit sorry when i drive past in the summer on my way surfing down the gower lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

GOOD MORNING TEAM TAFFY


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> GOOD MORNING TEAM TAFFY


Mora da Jay


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bore dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quark Jelly for mid morning snack


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

shake with oats=50-55g pro 30g carb

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> bore dai


Mora da Mal, like how you did that


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai that looks lovely! Im gonna stock up on quark later! Its got a long shelf life too so you can bang a load in the fridge


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Quark Jelly for mid morning snack
> 
> View attachment 95725


how much protein in there dai,is it good value? mix some tuna in it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> how much protein in there dai,is it good value? mix some tuna in it


I used the whole tub 30g protein 5g carbs!!!, do one with the Tuna


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

how much is a tub? my cot cheez is about 60 odd pence with about 30 ish grms of protein.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Food:
> 
> shake with oats=50-55g pro 30g car
> 
> ...


I thought we was welsh not fckin french


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I cant eat cottage cheese yuk


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I cant eat cottage cheese yuk


thing with me i see eating as a chore,not so bothered what things taste like ,just get it down as

quick as poss,no time to taste lol.

Some are rank though,but the one i get is hardly lumpy and more creamy,so not too bad,eat it

before bed.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> how much is a tub? my cot cheez is about 60 odd pence with about 30 ish grms of protein.


80p


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> thing with me i see eating as a chore,not so bothered what things taste like ,just get it down as
> 
> quick as poss,no time to taste lol.
> 
> ...


The one with pinapple in is not bad on a cracker...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> 80p


fvck that im tight:lol: i can get ten eggs for that...70-80 g of protein!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mal said:


> how much protein in there dai,is it good value? mix some tuna in it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The thing with cottage cheese is that a girl i 'once knew' put me off it with something she said (wasnt very lady like) lol she was a right classy fcuker that one i should have wifed pmsl! :lol:

Seriously now no joke still to this day the thought of it makes me fcuking sick to my stomach :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> The thing with cottage cheese is that a girl i 'once knew' put me off it with something she said (wasnt very lady like) lol she was a right classy fcuker that one i should have wifed pmsl! :lol:
> 
> Seriously now no joke still to this day the thought of it makes me fcuking sick to my stomach :lol:


come on what she say??


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> come on what she say??


Mate it will put you off your fcuking food for weeks you wont need a cutting diet you will be fcuking fasting after this one pmsl :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LMFAO the mrs just sent me a txt asking what I'm wearing (think she's trying to do naughty txts), my reply was I have just bust me zip on my trousers and wil be home for dinner I'm flashing...I only sent it to the motherinlaw :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

Half of my tub of quark jelly which is GOOD!!!! :thumb: = 15g pro 3g carb


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

you dont stop eating lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> you dont stop eating lol


its quite filling


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Send this to the motherinlaw Dai fpmsl! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

baked potato, shake=50g pro 60g carb


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How many shakes you having a day dai.. protien is better from solid food.. and works out cheaper than having loads of shakes


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I find shakes easier though J when im on the move all day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> How many shakes you having a day dai.. protien is better from solid food.. and works out cheaper than having loads of shakes


only two mate but one after gym


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> only two mate but one after gym


I just had 2 back to back and a chicken pita lol... Phatkunt aye lol!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

home,,,just had 5 boiled eggs ..yum...waist is looking smaller today!!!!! chicken and rice for tea,thats it

for todays grub.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> I find shakes easier though J when im on the move all day


Yeah if you have no other option... but Dai is watching the pennies at the mo like myself...


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah if you have no other option... but Dai is watching the pennies at the mo like myself...


Yep thats why i suggested the quark mate, cheap as chips and high protein source


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

two boild eggs and the rest of my quark jelly=25g pro 5-10g carb.

Legs and shoulders tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Whats your weight now Dai? are you checking it weekly?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Whats your weight now Dai? are you checking it weekly?


yeh I checked weight Tuesday when I started adex, i was 15st 13lbs will check next week


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive stopped checking my weight now tbh since the start of my journal, im just going by the mirror, the scales play mind games with me on days its frustrating!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

suuuuubd!! missed this mate. have a rep  what did u decide on PH or test..


----------



## BILTnTONED (Feb 2, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Ive stopped checking my weight now tbh since the start of my journal, im just going by the mirror, the scales play mind games with me on days its frustrating!


Yeah, I completely agree with that. At one point I was so obsessed with the scales. Now I'm just going by the mirror, and I likes what I see. I'm currently doing 500 pressups per day.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> suuuuubd!! missed this mate. have a rep  what did u decide on PH or test..


thanks dude, I'm going with test but after xmas still doing my home work


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Ive stopped checking my weight now tbh since the start of my journal, im just going by the mirror, the scales play mind games with me on days its frustrating!





BILTnTONED said:


> Yeah, I completely agree with that. At one point I was so obsessed with the scales. Now I'm just going by the mirror, and I likes what I see. I'm currently doing 500 pressups per day.


I see what ya mean but for now I will check just to see progress


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks dude, I'm going with test but after xmas still doing my home work


good lad...can never know enough.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good lad...can never know enough.


very true


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food:

3 chicken strips , potato wedges =50g pro 20-30g carbs

Gym in half hour


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm fooked...that is all

Update coming soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session last night but felt realy bloated .

Shake and dextrose after gym = 50g pro 60-70g carbs

Squats 110kg 5x5, leg curls 50kg, leg extensions 55kg 6x4, seated calf raises 35kg 10x5, rear delt machine 55kg 6x4 then 60kg 8x2, side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4, shrug machine 140kg 6x4 then 8x2.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning Taffy, good work out there mate..

I did back and traps last night


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Food:
> 
> 3 chicken strips , potato wedges =50g pro 20-30g carbs
> 
> Gym in half hour


bore.....

too close to workout dai, if time is a prob have a small amount of carbs.,,

or have no carbs,even better tbh for helping weight loss,have some of your caffine

tabs pre workout..you want too eat a meal like that and hour before if heavy.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning Taffy, good work out there mate..

I did back and traps last night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> bore.....
> 
> too close to workout dai, if time is a prob have a small amount of carbs.,,
> 
> ...


Food was about 5.30 I was just updating late, yeh always take a caffeine table before gym


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Taffy, good work out there mate..
> 
> I did back and traps last night


Moderator my @rse haha, cheers mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> *Moderator my @rse haha*, cheers mate


 :lol: :lol: I did that yesterday afternoon lol and non of you noticed haha


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol: I did that yesterday afternoon lol and non of you noticed haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

who the fuks taffy?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> who the fuks taffy?


we are


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL welsh cvnts  (googled)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL welsh cvnts  (googled)


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

Quark jelly

Shake, two cornish pasties I know they are not good but then mrs thought she was doing good by getting them...she has alot to learn


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Been training someone to cover my shift, next week I'm off so nice easy week :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Been training someone to cover my shift, next week I'm off so nice easy week :thumb:


I hope you taught him how to upload porn!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I hope you taught him how to upload porn!!!!


Sh1t I knew I forgot something


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Got some nice doms coming on in my legs

- - - Updated - - -

Got some nice doms coming on in my legs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dai your misses is behind you :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Can't walk for sh1t this morning 

Treat Night last night food was:

Chicken burger, chicken drumb sticks, ribs and a glass of wine to wash it down...so no carbs today


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Can't walk for sh1t this morning
> 
> Treat Night last night food was:
> 
> Chicken burger, chicken drumb sticks, ribs and a glass of wine to wash it down...so no carbs today


Sounds yummy that mate.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Sounds yummy that mate.


It was ,the mrs is starting to understand protein protein protein


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> It was ,the mrs is starting to understand protein protein protein


Your not stinking the place out are you :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Your not stinking the place out are you :lol:


I'm afraid so :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

Shake, 2 boiled eggs, lean mine with a few slices of onion and a sprinkle of worcester sauce


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai that looks fcuking lovely!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food tonight:

2 boiled eggs , two chicken kebabs with whole wheat pitas


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

4 nights on the row sh1t sleep not happy , bloody kids who would have them.

Morning shake with oats


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just read Flex won Mr O, happy days


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> 4 nights on the row sh1t sleep not happy , bloody kids who would have them.
> 
> Morning shake with oats


Aye i bet you love 'em to bits though Dai!

Im gonna have a slice of toasted wholemeal with 2 scrambled eggs and beans for breakfast and a shake with milk, should keep me ticking over


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Just read Flex won Mr O, happy days


he's the man!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Flex's best thing to come out of Wales in regards to bb'ing, true hero in my eyes!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just been to town for shopping said to mrs i'll replace our old scales to which she replied you have ocd, now I have just 0' ed them and it said i'm 17st fcuking things


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

Cheese and onion in a pita, shake

2 Mcd's chicken mayo, mg: I know , 2 boiled eggs

Gym at 4 for chest and bi's


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Food so far:
> 
> Cheese and onion in a pita, shake
> 
> ...


Is that all you have eaten mate ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Is that all you have eaten mate ?


No shake and oats this morning, getting a few more eggs down me now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> No shake and oats this morning, getting a few more eggs down me now


Good man, more meals. smaller portions is worth trying mate, and throw in some PB as a good fat.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Good man, more meals. smaller portions is worth trying mate, and throw in some PB as a good fat.


PB ?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> PB ?


Peanut butter mate


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> 4 nights on the row sh1t sleep not happy , bloody kids who would have them.
> 
> Morning shake with oats


Buy some Intimidate mate, great nights sleep!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Good man, more meals. smaller portions is worth trying mate, and throw in some PB as a good fat.





PatWelsh said:


> Peanut butter mate


A right not keen on it tbh but is there any good brands


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Outoftoon said:


> Buy some Intimidate mate, great nights sleep!


Don't think the mrs would be happy with me sleeping and not her


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> A right not keen on it tbh but is there any good brands


Try almond butter then mate, its loveley stuff


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session!!!!

Incline bench press 80kg 5x5 then 90kg 2x5, incline hammer strength press 80kg 8x4 then 90kg 5x2, fly machine 90kg 8x3 then 100kg 3x1, incline alternat curls 20kg 12x4 gym was busy by then so couldn't grab anymore weights.

Food:

2 boiled eggs

Beef stew made by the mrs


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Good lifts there Dai mate. Are you following the 5x5 strength routine for chest?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai, l had never eaten it till Paul put it in my diet, l lov the stuff now.

The wife has to drag it off me now.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Dai, l had never eaten it till Paul put it in my diet, l lov the stuff now.
> 
> The wife has to drag it off me now.


Have you tried the organic almond butter mate? Its lovely fella


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Have you tried the organic almond butter mate? Its lovely fella


No mate, l am on 1 kg tubs of PB now from bulk powders, LOVE the stuff !


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> No mate, l am on 1 kg tubs of PB now from bulk powders, LOVE the stuff !


Yeah i do too mate, i include it in my daily diet and add it to my pre bed shakes, it tastes awesome


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Good lifts there Dai mate. Are you following the 5x5 strength routine for chest?


Thanks mate, no i'm not I just see how I feel from the first few lifts


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks mate, no i'm not I just see how I feel from the first few lifts


Yeah thats how i train, just stick at a comfortable weight and bash as many reps out as i feel on the day


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

morning lads.....hows the knee pat.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mal said:


> morning lads.....hows the knee pat.


Bit better today mate but i havent really walked on it, gona rest it for 2 weeks before i even think about training legs mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Awesome session!!!!
> 
> Incline bench press 80kg 5x5 then 90kg 2x5, incline hammer strength press 80kg 8x4 then 90kg 5x2, fly machine 90kg 8x3 then 100kg 3x1, incline alternat curls 20kg 12x4 gym was busy by then so couldn't grab anymore weights.
> 
> ...


My misses is making a big beef stew for this week... I love stew...especially when the nights are starting to get cold..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Awesome session!!!!
> 
> Incline bench press 80kg 5x5 then 90kg 2x5, incline hammer strength press 80kg 8x4 then 90kg 5x2, fly machine 90kg 8x3 then 100kg 3x1, incline alternat curls 20kg 12x4 gym was busy by then so couldn't grab anymore weights.
> 
> ...


great sesh there mate, how ya feeling on this fine monday morning?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pulled my neck and now just got out the dentist but its pain and pleasure my dentist is a hot irish girl


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> great sesh there mate, how ya feeling on this fine monday morning?


Thanks i'm good but pulled my bloody neck

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> great sesh there mate, how ya feeling on this fine monday morning?


Thanks i'm good but pulled my bloody neck


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> great sesh there mate, how ya feeling on this fine monday morning?


Thanks i'm good but pulled my bloody neck


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> morning lads.....hows the knee pat.


Bora da


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

not so good. my dentist is hot as fuk also


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mine is too!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Whats everyone opinion on cottage cheese n chive, possibly on a baked potato to?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't think this week off from work is going to be good took my boy to the docs and he's been tested for diabetes.

Food today:

Shake n oats

Shake

6oz lean beef burger from my bro's pub


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Whats everyone opinion on cottage cheese n chive, possibly on a baked potato to?


i fukin HATE cottage cheese. good source of protein though mate...crack on


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive dabbled with chive flavour..not bad....pinapple i dont like much , i mix it with thick Greek

yogurt now...forgot to buy it this week though lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mal said:


> Ive dabbled with chive flavour..not bad....pinapple i dont like much , i mix it with thick Greek
> 
> yogurt now...forgot to buy it this week though lol.


lidl do a cracking big bucket of greek yogurt for cheep


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lidl do a cracking big bucket of greek yogurt for cheep


I know mate,fridge is full of it:thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sh1t diet today, gym tonight to make up for it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add got nice doms in chest and bi's haven't had doms in bi's for along time


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session again don't know how with protein at maintenance and low carbs

Back and tri's, wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 6x4, seated cable row 80kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 6x4, shoulder width pull up palms forwards and reverse both 2x5, doing this almost killed me so tricep pulldowns with rope and flat bar were 50kg 6x4

Food today

Shake and oats

Shake, tomato and cheese in a pita

Baked potato, cheese and homemade colslaw

Tin of pineapple

Shake and dextrose

- - - Updated - - -

Awesome session again don't know how with protein at maintenance and low carbs

Back and tri's, wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 6x4, seated cable row 80kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 6x4, shoulder width pull up palms forwards and reverse both 2x5, doing this almost killed me so tricep pulldowns with rope and flat bar were 50kg 6x4

Food today

Shake and oats

Shake, tomato and cheese in a pita

Baked potato, cheese and homemade colslaw

Tin of pineapple

Shake and dextrose


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats the one Dai get in there!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning Team Taffy

Im just spreading some Moderator love... to my Team :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -

Good morning Team Taffy

Im just spreading some Moderator love... to my Team :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Team Taffy
> 
> Im just spreading some Moderator love... to my Team :thumb:
> 
> ...


bora da

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> Thats the one Dai get in there!


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bora da dai,

thats 1 strong back u got there! great sesh. when u say 6x4 i presume 6reps 4sets?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> bora da dai,
> 
> thats 1 strong back u got there! great sesh. when u say 6x4 i presume 6reps 4sets?


Thanks mate need to improve on my chin ups tho, yeh I do mean 6x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bloody knackered fitting kitchen work tops

Food today

Shake

BK egg n sausage bap

4 boiled eggs

Handful of nuts

Chicken and rice

Shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bora da TT , easy day today chilling and shopping


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chilling and shopping should never be in the same sentence :lol: unless you mean porn'bay for some new goodies 

- - - Updated - - -

chilling and shopping should never be in the same sentence :lol: unless you mean porn'bay for some new goodies


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> chilling and shopping should never be in the same sentence :lol: unless you mean porn'bay for some new goodies
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> chilling and shopping should never be in the same sentence :lol: unless you mean porn'bay for some new goodies


 No chilling for me mrs wanted to go to blackpool


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food today

Shake, cereal bar

Quark jelly

Chicken burger

3 chicken fillets veg no potatoes

Later:

Handful of nuts

Shake


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How are you feeling on this diet mate ?

Stronger, weaker, more tired ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> How are you feeling on this diet mate ?
> 
> Stronger, weaker, more tired ?


Stronger mate noticed a big difference since you told me to get the oats down me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Stronger mate noticed a big difference since you told me to get the oats down me


I stand on that if you get your diet nailed on you grow 20 % and your strength goes up 20 %.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Out on the motorbike today a bit fresh but a good blast

Food today

Shake and oats

baked potato n cheese

Shake

quark jelly n pineapple

Handful of nuts


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

What bike you got Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> What bike you got Dai?


Vfr750 honda


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh:3534382 said:


> What bike you got Dai?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very Nice Dai... it looks in mint condition for its age...

thats showroom spec :thumbup1:

I miss my bikes... :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Very Nice Dai... it looks in mint condition for its age...
> 
> thats showroom spec :thumbup1:
> 
> I miss my bikes... :crying:


It's on a J plate and only done 31k, showing it's age now tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice easy day today bit of walking at the local country park and the mrs has gone out on the beer so just got back from a blast on the bike

Food so far

Shake and oats

Mince and veg for lunch

Mince and veg for tea

4 boiled eggs


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No training for a few days just too tiered mentally and physically

Food today

Shake and oats

Quark jelly

Mince and veg

Chicken and veg

Shake


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Dai... hope ya feeling better today fella


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai... hope ya feeling better today fella


Morning Jay, yeh kind of back in work today so back to routines now thank god


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Update and my thoughts:

been on adex two weeks now and I am starting to notice I'm getting more ache's and pains in my joints specially my left rist which is clicking alot and actually hurts, I haven't checked my weight cuz my new £4 scales say a different weight very time I stand on them but also scared to I feel i have lost a few lbs as my upper chest and front delt are more visable and less puffy around the nipps but if the scales said 16st still not sure what I would do, I know I still need to do cardio but still trying to save for a bike.

Legs and shoulders tonight.

food so far:

Shake and oats

about to get in to some quark jelly


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You could also be gaining muscle aswel as losing fat... often Ive become leaner but not lost weight on the scales... due to gaining mass..

just go by the mirror until you notice a big difference mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> You could also be gaining muscle aswel as losing fat... often Ive become leaner but not lost weight on the scales... due to gaining mass..
> 
> just go by the mirror until you notice a big difference mate


i'm hoping so, I did mention a few posts back that even tho I'm on low carbs and protein at maintenance I do feel stronger


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I forgot I took update pics


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LOOKING MUCH BETTER DAI...

PMSL AT THE SERIOUS FACE LOOK.... IS THAT YOUR POKER FACE :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> LOOKING MUCH BETTER DAI...
> 
> PMSL AT THE SERIOUS FACE LOOK.... IS THAT YOUR POKER FACE :lol:


No mate its his 'chopper tucked between the legs' look :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I forgot I took update pics
> 
> View attachment 96741
> View attachment 96742


Drop a few more bf off the abs mate and you will look slick, honest its the first thing that imo sets off a front pose and you will notice improvement in all other areas then


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> LOOKING MUCH BETTER DAI...
> 
> PMSL AT THE SERIOUS FACE LOOK.... IS THAT YOUR POKER FACE :lol:





PatWelsh said:


> No mate its his 'chopper tucked between the legs' look :lol:


Both of ya can do one  , I just hate taking pic's of my self but I'll smile next time


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> LOOKING MUCH BETTER DAI...





PatWelsh said:


> Drop a few more bf off the abs mate and you will look slick, honest its the first thing that imo sets off a front pose and you will notice improvement in all other areas then


thanks guys


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

got ya game face on  lookin good mate!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> got ya game face on  lookin good mate!


fcukin to right  , cheers mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of day:

Baked potato n cheese, shake

Beef stew

Shake n dextrose

Gym tonight:

Squats 100kg 8reps 110kg 6reps 120kg 4reps 130kg 2reps, leg extensions 55kg 8x3 curls 50kg 8x3 seated calf raises 40kg 10x4 rear delt fly machine 60kg 6x4 side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4 shrug machine 140kg 10x4


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai must be having a ly in.. lazy northerner


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai must be having a ly in.. lazy northerner


checkin in


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning D Taffy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning D Taffy


Morning dude, whats goin on


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Morning dude, whats goin on


Im working hard as you can see:laugh:

Patsy has gone to the Gym.

Tommy is mincing around London..

Im not sure what @bowden86 is up to ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Im working hard as you can see:laugh:
> 
> Patsy has gone to the Gym.
> 
> ...


so all is good in teamtaffy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

shake and oats

Beef stew in about 10 mins and shake


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah all good here! Btw when did Bowen join us? I didnt get the memo pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah all good here! Btw when did Bowen join us? I didnt get the memo pmsl!! :lol:


If you were paying more attention to Team Taffy activity!!!! you wouldnt need a memo...


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> If you were paying more attention to Team Taffy activity!!!! you wouldnt need a memo...


Pmsl dont shout at me because i have a life outside TT :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Pmsl dont shout at me because i have a life outside TT :lol:


well TT COMES FIRTS!!!! @mal is in for a bolocking when he aventually shows his face... he is not giving enough input these days..

Dai has been a good boy.. he will be having a gold star by the end of the week.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Im under the radar atm,but still following Part time Taffy!(PTT)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> Im under the radar atm,but still following Part time Taffy!(PTT)


ahhh yer he is, the scarlett pimpinell!!! mal sometimes.

There was me thinking he must be working long hours, poor mal.. But no!!! he's been in the adult lounge the whole time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Im under the radar atm,but still following Part time Taffy!(PTT)


Alright Mal

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> Im under the radar atm,but still following Part time Taffy!(PTT)


Alright Mal


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Here we go Dai mate, tasty too!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Here we go Dai mate, tasty too!
> 
> View attachment 96829
> View attachment 96830


Now this is the Team Taffy input I like to see...

ok your not grounded anymore..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

http://needtobuildmuscle.com/store/cart.php


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dia! fook this get posting in pictures vol3 in Gen Con


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> http://needtobuildmuscle.com/store/cart.php


What is it Dai? It wont load on my phone butt


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Dia! fook this get posting in pictures vol3 in Gen Con


Oi fcuk off he's a dedicated TT member now and were busy putting RoidBoarding together now so no time, get your own pics :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> What is it Dai? It wont load on my phone butt


Supplement site


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Dia! fook this get posting in pictures vol3 in Gen Con


and theres me thinking people were getting bored of it...I'm on my way


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai, you will need to put a leave request in first?????

tut tut


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, you will need to put a leave request in first?????
> 
> tut tut


Thank fcuk you chimed in as i seem to be falling on deaf ears today!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, you will need to put a leave request in first?????
> 
> tut tut


Its my thread I'm the MOD


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG you are grounded for a week... with no protien shakes for 2 weeks..

Dont fck with TEAMTAFFY mod.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> OMG you are grounded for a week... with no protien shakes for 2 weeks..
> 
> Dont fck with TEAMTAFFY mod.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :blowme:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of day was:

Chicken bap

Chicken fillets with salad


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning Dangerous Dai... dont forget no pro shakes.. :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Dangerous Dai... dont forget no pro shakes.. :laugh:


Morning dude, no chance


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add I checked my weight this morning and I'm dead on 16st so 1 or 2lbs lost and maybe fingers crossed 1 or 2lbs of muscle on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

4 scrammbled eggs, one small piece of toast

handful of nuts

Baked potato n cheese and shake

Did try some cottage cheese that I bought this morning all I can say is thank god I took my usual grated cheese.

On a funny note the mrs made a comment before " what is with all this bigness"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

told ya it was barket :lol: u leave pics of me lying about again? x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bora da


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Bora da


Bora da Jay how was the surf?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

holla


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> holla


morning dude


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Bora da Jay how was the surf?


Good mate.. but the waves were very strong... I was fcked when I got out of the water... hence didnt have the energy to train last night..

But I did have a good work out in the ocean:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bore da boyo's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food for the rest of yesterday was:

Handful of nuts

Chips and pie, I know this was a bad idea and bad cheat meal

Shake after gym no dextrose due to having pie and chips

Gym was:

My upper chest is weak so could only get 90kg for 4x4 on incline bench press, 90kg incline hammer strength press 6x4, incline db fly's I haven't done these in a while so thought I better start 27.5kg 6x5 felt good so will try 30kg next week, thought I would also try something new for bi's as the are my lagging parts so I did some light weights incline db curls with palms facing forwards 17.5kg 6x4, wide grip bb curls 20kg 10x5, 30kg 6x2, 40kg 3x2 got a good pump but still not sure if thats the way to go

- - - Updated - - -



mal said:


> bore da boyo's


alright Mal what new?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pie and chips???? dai its only 9.15 where did you get pie & chips this time of the morning???

- - - Updated - - -

ahhh yesterday... sorry dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Pie and chips???? dai its only 9.15 where did you get pie & chips this time of the morning???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ahhh yesterday... sorry dude


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Snack time


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks nice..... how much protien is in that Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> looks nice..... how much protien is in that Dai?


around 30 pro and around 5 carbs Pat got me on it, wherever he is think he's gone AWOL


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

women troubles...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> women troubles...


thought he was single playing the field


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thought he was single playing the field


thats the trouble!! he's not getting any :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> thats the trouble!! he's not getting any :lol: :lol:


 :lol: o dear


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

is anyone else having probs with their subs to threads, I have to keep subbing my own thread and a few others


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

helo 'na gwersyllwyr, sut ydym i gyd?

See, I can do Welsherish too!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

oh no Dai... they are invading here too... we better go over to muscle talk until sh!t dies down...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> helo 'na gwersyllwyr, sut ydym i gyd?
> 
> See, I can do Welsherish too!!! :lol:


Da iawn Lou :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> oh no Dai... they are invading here too... we better go over to muscle talk until sh!t dies down...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> helo 'na gwersyllwyr, sut ydym i gyd?
> 
> See, I can do Welsherish too!!! :lol:


well I dont even know what that says :lol:

does it say, Dai wait till me and rams gets you in our dungeon... and tie you up in baby grows... :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> helo 'na gwersyllwyr, sut ydym i gyd?
> 
> See, I can do Welsherish too!!! :lol:


Thanks for popping in aswell


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> oh no Dai... they are invading here too... we better go over to muscle talk until sh!t dies down...


SHUTTIT YOU!!!!!!



Dai Jones said:


> Da iawn Lou :thumb:


pal pethau da


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> well I dont even know what that says :lol:
> 
> does it say, Dai wait till I get you in our dungeon... and tie you up in baby grows... :lol:


I hope so


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> well I dont even know what that says :lol:
> 
> does it say, Dai wait till me and rams gets you in our dungeon... and tie you up in baby grows... :lol:


The dungeon is currently closed due to necessary expansion work. Normal services will resume shortly. We appologise for any inconvenience caused, however in the meantime please refer to our sister company... The Weemen Slutterhouse.....

 :lol: 



Dai Jones said:


> Thanks for popping in aswell


Of course of course, see I do more reading than I do posting..... Spent years on BB forums and there's too many different opinions and ways of doing things so I rarely comment... Only get involved in banter now really!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> SHUTTIT YOU!!!!!!
> 
> pal pethau da


ydw Lou


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> ydw Lou


?????????? No, I'm Lou!!!

Hey don't make me funk this sheeee'ite up and start talking all Doric (old Aberdonian country!)

Btw, is Dai Jones your actual name????


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Of course of course, see I do more reading than I do posting..... Spent years on BB forums and there's too many different opinions and ways of doing things so I rarely comment... Only get involved in banter now really!!


best way sometimes


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> ?????????? No, I'm Lou!!!
> 
> Hey don't make me funk this sheeee'ite up and start talking all Doric (old Aberdonian country!)
> 
> Btw, is Dai Jones your actual name????


Yeh kind of Dai is my second name


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> *pal pethau da*


traitor


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> ?????????? No, I'm Lou!!!
> 
> Hey don't make me funk this sheeee'ite up and start talking all Doric (old Aberdonian country!)


All I said was yes Lou


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh kind of Dai is my second name


Sheesh!! How Welsh does it want to be!!!! hahaha!!! 



JANIKvonD said:


> traitor


Never fret pal, I'm guzzling irn bru and eating a plain piece n cauld meat as I type.... Am still a weegie!!



Dai Jones said:


> All I said was yes Lou


Hmmmm, I thought that mean I'm Lou?? Sorry!!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thought he was single playing the field


I am... Thats why im in trouble pmsl its all come back to haunt me :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I am... Thats why im in trouble pmsl its all come back to pish me off :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Honest if i told you the day i had yesterday you wouldnt believe me pmsl!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Sheesh!! How Welsh does it want to be!!!! hahaha!!!
> 
> Never fret pal, I'm guzzling irn bru and eating a plain piece n cauld meat as I type.... Am still a weegie!!
> 
> Hmmmm, I thought that mean I'm Lou?? Sorry!!


haha my name gets even welshier, haha no probs

- - - Updated - - -



PatWelsh said:


> Honest if i told you the day i had yesterday you wouldnt believe me pmsl!


well we all seem to be having a good time in here at the mo might aswell tell us


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Well as you know i am single an dating, thing is down here its just a large village an these 2 'lady friends' of mine seem to have found out we have all been 'dating' if you get what i mean, i just said listen this is meant to be fun you know the score so grow up as we were just seeing how things go, so one of them then says (as she has to get one up on the other) thats she is 'late' an im the only one she has been seeing so basicly i have two crazy valley girls on my case an the thing about it we were only seeing eachother so its all just harmless fun, woman just getting bitter with eachother but they knew the score but obviously not about eachother as we are only dating an i havent got to explain myself to either of them

Anyways i have had no other option to withdraw the Patsy loving from them as its getting to be too much hassle an i just am too old for mind games, she ****ed me off so much on the phone lastnight i actualy said 'so i suppose a threesome is out of the question now?' and hung up lol, seems to have worked as i havent had anymore abuse pmsl :lol:

I rang Jeremy Kyles show yesterday but he cant fit me in until next week so i said thats no good for me as im training a 5 day split on low carbs so forget it :lol: :lol:

@weeman would be proud pmsl :lol


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

You schhhhhlaaaaag!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Well as you know i am single an dating, thing is down here its just a large village an these 2 'lady friends' of mine seem to have found out we have all been 'dating' if you get what i mean, i just said listen this is meant to be fun you know the score so grow up as we were just seeing how things go, so one of them then says (as she has to get one up on the other) thats she is 'late' an im the only one she has been seeing so basicly i have two crazy valley girls on my case an the thing about it we were only seeing eachother so its all just harmless fun, woman just getting bitter with eachother but they knew the score but obviously not about eachother as we are only dating an i havent got to explain myself to either of them
> 
> Anyways i have had no other option to withdraw the Patsy loving from them as its getting to be too much hassle an i just am too old for mind games, she ****ed me off so much on the phone lastnight i actualy said 'so i suppose a threesome is out of the question now?' and hung up lol, seems to have worked as i havent had anymore abuse pmsl :lol:
> 
> ...


 mg: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> You schhhhhlaaaaag!!! :lol:


Who me? :whistling: :lol: i blame the Test, well it is a legitimate arguement as others blame the alcohol but ive done that one too many times before an now im tee total people wont believe it lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for a great morning guys I'm off to get a backed potato down me :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yell you what Dai i just had 5 boiled eggs mashed up with mayo and pepper to a paste and added some wholewheat pasta it was fcuking delicious mate!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

Shake and oats

Quark jelly

Backed potato and shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food for rest of the day:

handful of nuts

3 chicken fayitas

nice doms already in chest and bi's so light weight hi reps might be the way to go for my arms.

- - - Updated - - -

food for rest of the day:

handful of nuts

3 chicken fayitas

nice doms already in chest and bi's so light weight hi reps might be the way to go for my arms.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feel fat today and I know it is my own fault with that bl00dy chipy tea outline of tensed abs gone so lower carb today and started caffeine tabs again


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

back on it Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> back on it Dai


fcukin to right


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just had some of the office girls gather round my desk looking at my Quark jelly


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well they look at something around my desk


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> well they look at something around my desk


Only if you have something pink placed on the desk


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Feel fat today and I know it is my own fault with that bl00dy chipy tea outline of tensed abs gone so lower carb today and started caffeine tabs again


a chipy tea?!! and here's me suffering with my salmon and brockli lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> a chipy tea?!! and here's me suffering with my salmon and brockli lol


Haha I know


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

Shake and oats

Quark jelly

about to eat some boild eggs

Not sure if I can class it as good cardio but I popping two caffeine tabs and going for a fast walk round the works car park for 30mins eating my boiled eggs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Food so far:
> 
> Shake and oats
> 
> ...


better than sitting on ur thumb mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> better than sitting on ur thumb mate


true


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I am now sat at my desk shaking and buzzing my t1ts off, that is all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Re the chippy tea mate.

I am a big believer in guilt is a great motivator so dont sweat it too much.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Re the chippy tea mate.
> 
> I am a big believer in guilt is a great motivator so dont sweat it too much.


Thanks Milky :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chippy tea!?!?! I would normally now be :nono: however, you redeem yourself well with all the quark consumption so all's ok. :thumb:

Cant wait to give this quark jelly a whirl after preps finished!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Chippy tea!?!?! I would normally now be :nono: however, you redeem yourself well with all the quark consumption so all's ok. :thumb:
> 
> Cant wait to give this quark jelly a whirl after preps finished!


haha thanks, yeh blackcurrent sugar free is the best


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Daffy its a Team Taffy recipe :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Daffy its a Team Taffy recipe :laugh:


yep good old @PatWelsh


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai im going to make this jelly tonight...

what do i need and what do I do???


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yep good old @PatWelsh


Pat likes his quark nearly as much as me........good job he doesnt frequent my local Morrisons to stock up on it otherwise there'd be Team Taffy quark wars. And although Im a girl, Ive got guns y'know! :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai im going to make this jelly tonight...
> 
> what do i need and what do I do???


no different to making normal jelly, one big bowl dump the quark in it make up the jelly as per instruction add to the bowl whisk till no quark can be seen then stick in the fridge or put in a smaller tub then in the fridge till the morning


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Pat likes his quark nearly as much as me........good job he doesnt frequent my local Morrisons to stock up on it otherwise there'd be Team Taffy quark wars. And although Im a girl, Ive got guns y'know! :laugh:


 :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Dai Jones said:


> no different to making normal jelly, one big bowl dump the quark in it make up the jelly as per instruction add to the bowl whisk till no quark can be seen then stick in the fridge or put in a smaller tub then in the fridge till the morning


Dai... keep this to yourself, but I have never even made jelly before sshhh


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Pat likes his quark nearly as much as me........good job he doesnt frequent my local Morrisons to stock up on it otherwise there'd be Team Taffy quark wars. And although Im a girl, Ive got guns y'know! :laugh:


and ya not afraid to use them 

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dai... keep this to yourself, but I have never even made jelly before sshhh


what a childhood you must of had, MAN HUG


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dai... keep this to yourself, but I have never even made jelly before sshhh


I've got a bigger secret.........the first time I made sugar free jelly a few months ago, I made it wrong!!!!! How simple is it and I got it wrong, put way too much water in and ended up starting again.  I felt very very stoooopid!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I've got a bigger secret.........the first time I made sugar free jelly a few months ago, I made it wrong!!!!! How simple is it and I got it wrong, put way too much water in and ended up starting again.  I felt very very stoooopid!


 mg: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> I've got a bigger secret.........the first time I made sugar free jelly a few months ago, I made it wrong!!!!! How simple is it and I got it wrong, put way too much water in and ended up starting again.  I felt very very stoooopid!


I will let you know how I get on :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for the rest of the day:

4 boiled eggs

Shake

Chicken and cesar salad


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Food for the rest of the day:
> 
> 4 boiled eggs
> 
> ...


How low u planning on dropping the bf to bud?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> How low u planning on dropping the bf to bud?


well i realy want to compete next year in a local show so as low as i can get it but I'm still learning what works for my body food wise and gym wise

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> How low u planning on dropping the bf to bud?


well i realy want to compete next year in a local show so as low as i can get it but I'm still learning what works for my body food wise and gym wise


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahh good effort, lookin forward to following the journey


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ahh good effort, lookin forward to following the journey


cheers Yan

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> Ahh good effort, lookin forward to following the journey


cheers Yan


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

a few good things have happened over the last 24hrs, one my little boy wanted a cuddle off me which hasn't happened in a long time and fell asleep on me  second my mrs has took more of a interest in what im trying to do gym and diets wise and UK-M /Teamtaffy :thumb: but got a funny feeling cuz of the changes i have made to my body she feels a little insucure so looks like she will be dieting with me :thumb:

food today:

shake

mince and half a chopped up onion with a few shakes of worcester sauce

4 boild eggs for later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food for rest of the day was:

boild eggs

crispy beef, chicken strips with very small amount of rice and a drop of sweet n sour sauce

shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food so far:

2 chicken n salad butties on whole meal

quark jelly

skake n oats before gym in a few hours


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session today:

back and tri's, seated cable rows 85kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 6x4, rear delt fly machine 65kg 6x4, tricep pulldowns 65kg 6x4 on flat bar and v-bar


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> good session today:
> 
> back and tri's, seated cable rows 85kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 6x4, rear delt fly machine 65kg 6x4, tricep pulldowns 65kg 6x4 on flat bar and v-bar


Strong lifts there Dai mate on the hs lat pulls


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Strong lifts there Dai mate on the hs lat pulls


thanks dude, funny thing is i'm getting closer to my heavy weights when i was on cycle


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks dude, funny thing is i'm getting closer to my heavy weights when i was on cycle


If i am honest mate i have nevr realy bothered with lat pull downs and used upright rows for mainly hitting the lats, yeah thats the trick mate to hit pb's off cycle and way above that then mate when back on, its all about maintaining that balance too imo during pct as thats when it seperates the men ect...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> If i am honest mate i have nevr realy bothered with lat pull downs and used upright rows for mainly hitting the lats, yeah thats the trick mate to hit pb's off cycle and way above that then mate when back on, its all about maintaining that balance too imo during pct as thats when it seperates the men ect...


i may have read that wrong but upright rows hit traps n side delts, but for me as soon as i started at this gym and was able to get on cable row and HS lat pull downs my lats grew, as you can see from my avi my lats do come out a bit


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> i may have read that wrong but upright rows hit traps n side delts, but for me as soon as i started at this gym and was able to get on cable row and HS lat pull downs my lats grew, as you can see from my avi my lats do come out a bit


Yes mate they do hit traps an delts awell as lats, i also db raises to hit them high reps, one of the members here iirc told me to use upright rows to hit multple muscle groups and swore by them, in his words exactly 'lat pull downs where for girls' lol i think you will know who i am talking about


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Yes mate they do hit traps an delts awell as lats, i also db raises to hit them high reps, one of the members here iirc told me to use upright rows to hit multple muscle groups and swore by them, in his words exactly 'lat pull downs where for girls' lol i think you will know who i am talking about


bloody hell never felt my lats come into efect when doing them


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> bloody hell never felt my lats come into efect when doing them


Everyones diff mate i suppose, im no expert i just go with what works for me, for instance i dont realy use a bar for arms ill hit them with the cables an they seem to come on just fine, diff methods for diff people mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai i so apologise mate i meant bent over rows mate, seriously my fcuking head is all over the place tonight, trying to respond to emails and texts and various other things got me all confused here lol, sorry butt


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

G'MORNING Dai

Its nice to see our journals back to training & diet Info mate.. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> G'MORNING Dai
> 
> Its nice to see our journals back to training & diet Info mate.. :thumb:


cheers mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Dai i so apologise mate i meant bent over rows mate, seriously my fcuking head is all over the place tonight, trying to respond to emails and texts and various other things got me all confused here lol, sorry butt


haha I thought that what ya ment, yesterday I dropped the wide grip lat pulldown so I can get my lower back stronger and wider so looks like ill start doing more rows


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> haha I thought that what ya ment, yesterday I dropped the wide grip lat pulldown so I can get my lower back stronger and wider so looks like ill start doing more rows


Thats the one Dai mate, yeah sorry for confusing you mate i was all over the place lastnight it was mental here lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Thats the one Dai mate, yeah sorry for confusing you mate i was all over the place lastnight it was mental here lol


no problem mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

week three of adex to try and reduce gyno and I can defo confirm that my nips are slowly going down and my chest looking more lean if thats the right word to use but to be honest i'm not to sure if its just cuz of a clean diet and lower carbs, update pic soon so you guys can see what ya think


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How much water are you drinking Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> How much water are you drinking Dai?


3 ltrs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Me too, I try to drink 5 but normally manage 3 to 4..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> week three of adex to try and reduce gyno and I can defo confirm that my nips are slowly going down and my chest looking more lean if thats the right word to use but to be honest i'm not to sure if its just cuz of a clean diet and lower carbs, update pic soon so you guys can see what ya think


forget what I just said as much as I feel more confident and can see the small changes which the camera doesn't you can see I still have a slightly puffy chest but!! I have a flat stomach and my tri's are coming through :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> forget what I just said as much as I feel more confident and can see the small changes which the camera doesn't you can see I still have a slightly puffy chest but!! I have a flat stomach and my tri's are coming through :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 97453


I agree Dai... you look leaner in the arms and stomack... and this side pick shows the puffiness more than a front view. Just be patiant mate.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I agree Dai... you look leaner in the arms and stomack... and this side pick shows the puffiness more than a front view. Just be patiant mate.


i'm trying :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Snack time


I got it... nice little amount that is... :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Back at desk now 30min fast walk

Food so far:

Shake and oats

Quark jelly

cajun chicken on granary bread

4 boild eggs which i'm finishing off now


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai for a bit of cardio at work, I do skipping, which is good... just to change things up a bit


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai for a bit of cardio at work, I do skipping, which is good... just to change things up a bit


I think they would start asking questions if I started doing that around the car park


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I think they would start asking questions if I started doing that around the car park


you can do it in one spot.... they would def think your fcking bonkers if you were skipping past the cars like goldie locks..

I mean skipping as in, skipping rope.. boxing type skipping. pmsl


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> you can do it in one spot.... they would def think your fcking bonkers if you were skipping past the cars like goldie locks..
> 
> I mean skipping as in, skipping rope.. boxing type skipping. pmsl


 :lol: ....I have to wear a uniform so changing in and out of clothes wouldn't be good but thanks for the tip


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dont tell me you run around the car park in a fckin suit!!!! you got to get someone to film this dude... I have to see this :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> dont tell me you run around the car park in a fckin suit!!!! you got to get someone to film this dude... I have to see this :lol:


Uniform!! not suit


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for the rest of the day:

Shake

Just had mince and chopped onion with a drop of worcester sauce

Still hungry so maybe chicken in a pita later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good day yesterday for food as I did grab a chichen in a pita in the end

But!!! feel like **** today coughing up crap, tired, over sleeped and no preped food just 4 boild eggs and two shakes


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This quark Jelly is a large amount.. do you eat it on its own Dai.... or with something?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> This quark Jelly is a large amount.. do you eat it on its own Dai.... or with something?


on its own


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Fcuking yam it all at once Jay! I usualy like to make seperate small portions and put them in jelly pots and have them as desert after my evening meal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Fcuking yam it all at once Jay! I usualy like to make seperate small portions and put them in jelly pots and have them as desert after my evening meal


Yep I eat mine in one sitting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

On a good note no that it is important but my new protein has been very good to my stomach and digestion system if you know what i mean so as much as I like pro10 I'll be sticking to this new one for a while


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Im using optimum health at the mo Dai as the vat they put on the myofusion was insane so i pay £30 for 2.5kg of the choc flavour and you know what mate, its actualy quite nice!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Im using optimum health at the mo Dai as the vat they put on the myofusion was insane so i pay £30 for 2.5kg of the choc flavour and you know what mate, its actualy quite nice!


i'm quite lucky mate my gym have only put a fiver on the protein they sell if you look around for powerbeck its like £40+


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> i'm quite lucky mate my gym have only put a fiver on the protein they sell if you look around for powerbeck its like £40+


Im happy paying 30 quid now mate as the rate i go through whey its actualy getting more expensive than being a pishead lol!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Im happy paying 30 quid now mate as the rate i go through whey its actualy getting more expensive than being a pishead lol!


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

legs and shoulers tonight, will update later.

food today:

shakes x2

4 boild eggs

chicken and salad later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not happy!! my bl00dy legs didnt turn up for the session but my shoulders did just no energy

Tryed to start at 120kg on squats but could only do 3reps so back down to 100kg 6x3, leg curls 50kg 6x4, leg extensions 55kg 6x4, seated calf raises 40kg 10x4, rear delt fly machine 65kg 6x4, bb upright rows 60kg 6x4, side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

what pre workout stuff is everyone taking at the mo


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> what pre workout stuff is everyone taking at the mo


strong coffee for me DAI


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> strong coffee for me DAI


I was using hemo rage but its too strong to take at night, yeh I'm using one 200mg caffeine tab


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

its cheaper mate :thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a banana pre workout everyday and get loads of energy from that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I have a banana pre workout everyday and get loads of energy from that


banana is no no to


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> banana is no no to


Whys that mate? btw you do know i mean eating it dont you? Lol :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Whys that mate? btw you do know i mean eating it dont you? Lol :lol:


of course :confused1: , just can't stomach them mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

banana is a ver good source of energy.. I eat atleast 2 per day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food today:

shake and oats

4 boiled eggs

baked potato n cheese, shake

Mince and veg for when i get home


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> food today:
> 
> shake and oats
> 
> ...


looking good dai... that waste line will be looking mint by the end of Jan for thr TT meet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> looking good dai... that waste line will be looking mint by the end of Jan for thr TT meet


cheers, its the rest of my body i'm worried about :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers, its the rest of my body i'm worried about :lol:


Its hard to train ya face mate trust me i know lol!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Its hard to train ya face mate trust me i know lol!


 :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> :double ****:


Mate if we keto diet til january and get ripped all will be good... Let Jay continue his macdonalds bulk and by the time the meet comes around we will be winning and he will be chinning pmsl!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Mate if we keto diet til january and get ripped all will be good... Let Jay continue his macdonalds bulk and by the time the meet comes around we will be winning and he will be chinning pmsl!! :lol:


last 2 weeks of Jan will be DNP!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Mate if we keto diet til january and get ripped all will be good... Let Jay continue his macdonalds bulk and by the time the meet comes around we will be winning and he will be chinning pmsl!! :lol:


never thought of doing keto you know


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> never thought of doing keto you know


Maye its fcuking hard honest now it plays with you mind, dont think ill wver bother again tbh as the taste in ya mouth is fcuking vile lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> last 2 weeks of Jan will be DNP!!!! :lol:


i knew this would happen everyone going to be going all out just till the end, right then test e, deca, dbol cycle starts soon!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Maye its fcuking hard honest now it plays with you mind, dont think ill wver bother again tbh as the taste in ya mouth is fcuking vile lol


heard a few things about in on here but you have just made my mind up for me just stick to a normal cut


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> last 2 weeks of Jan will be DNP!!!! :lol:


Double Northwelsh Penis, hmm cant say i have tried that for weight loss but deff can see how one would get the results desired :lol:

I mean who wouldnt want to diet on a bowl of cocks day in day out in it Jay lol :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> heard a few things about in on here but you have just made my mind up for me just stick to a normal cut


Deff mate, honest i done the Dave P keto a few years back in the summer on a gram of test and my temper was so bad from carb cravings i could have chinned a priest for looking at me wrong, its not for everyone mate but the results an time frame are second to none


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Deff mate, honest i done the Dave P keto a few years back in the summer on a gram of test and my temper was so bad from carb cravings i could have chinned a priest for looking at me wrong, its not for everyone mate but the results an time frame are second to none


lmfao


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dogs know I've got eggs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Dogs know I've got eggs


haha


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

For a sh1t leg session the other day I'm suprised to have doms :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> For a sh1t leg session the other day I'm suprised to have doms :thumb:


whats all this condom talk Dai??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> whats all this condom talk Dai??


a sh1t what can I say im frustrated, I didn't get any last night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

fcuking sales call from china is doing my head in if they can't speak english why the fcuk are the ringing!!!!!!!

food so far:

Shake and oats

4 boiled eggs

mince and veg, shake


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> fcuking sales call from china is doing my head in if they can't speak english why the fcuk are the ringing!!!!!!!
> 
> food so far:
> 
> ...


sing fu yung chow ding kowi nawi


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> sing fu yung chow ding kowi nawi


fcuk off, anyway thats my fav order from my ****** how did you know?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

FCUKING AWESOME SESSION!!!!!.....that is all for now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feeling realy good right now so here's a @PatWelsh special traps, delts and bi's out osshhhhh


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Feeling realy good right now so here's a @PatWelsh special traps, delts and bi's out osshhhhh


Fcuk yeah!! TTT... team taffy traps!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chest and bi's, incline hammer strength press 110kg 6x4, tried something new on incline bench 90kg 1x5, 95kg1x5, fly machine 90kg 10x3, seat incline curls palms facing forwards 17.5kg 6x5, hammer curls across body 22.5kg 5x5, very wide bb curls 30kg 8x3


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Fcuk yeah!! TTT... team taffy traps!


Dai Im loving that mean face... you look like someone just stole your quark jelly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai Im loving that mean face... you look like someone just stole your quark jelly


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Caffeine tabs ordered from BBW

Oats ordered from Bulkpowders

have asked my source if he can get Eph so fingers crossed I can do my own ec stack.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I cant do stims mate, my body dont respond well to them, its like having a line but only being sober


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I cant do stims mate, my body dont respond well to them, its like having a line but only being sober


haha one way of putting it, but I do respond to stims and haven't used for a while now so could be interesting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add last night just before hitting my bi's had to jumb off the bench to help a lad out who went to failer on bench press he almost had 100kg on his throat


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Forgot to add last night just before hitting my bi's had to jumb off the bench to help a lad out who went to failer on bench press he almost had 100kg on his throat


I realy can never grasp why people rack up on bench without a spotter, honest it baffles me lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I realy can never grasp why people rack up on bench without a spotter, honest it baffles me lol


to be honest mate I did it almost 6 months ago but rolled the ****er down my chest and legs down to the floor then did a few dead lifts just to make it look like I was meaning to do it :lol: but yeh never gone to go that heavy again


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> to be honest mate I did it almost 6 months ago but rolled the ****er down my chest and legs down to the floor then did a few dead lifts just to make it look like I was meaning to do it :lol: but yeh never gone to go that heavy again


Oh dear thats up there with the 'i forgot to put the safety calippers on' lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

shake and oats

4 boiled eggs

baked potato with cheese, shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I am sick of chicken I got out for a meal with steak on my mind and guess what then place did nt do steak!!! :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I am sick of chicken I got out for a meal with steak on my mind and guess what then place did nt do steak!!! :cursing:


Mate l had a cheat day and went for a chinese buffet, CHICKEN and bloody RICE on my cheat day !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate l had a cheat day and went for a chinese buffet, CHICKEN and bloody RICE on my cheat day !


Haha no way


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I am sick of chicken I got out for a meal with steak on my mind and guess what then place did nt do steak!!! :cursing:


epic fail my Taffy brother


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Get down to asda half price on quark


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Its half price and you came back with only 4?!!! @Keeks is not gonna be happy lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Its half price and you came back with only 4?!!! @Keeks is not gonna be happy lol


Don't start it was all that was left


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Its *half price and you came back with only 4?*!!! @Keeks is not gonna be happy lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sort him out Pat :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Don't start it was all that was left


Still she will say you could have gone to another asda, just warning you thats all mate lol!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Still she will say you could have gone to another asda, just warning you thats all mate lol!


Haha only one here in wrexham


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha only one here in wrexham


well I think Pat will tell you to drive to bolton lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> well I think Pat will tell you to drive to bolton lol


Not me mate!! Keeks will send him to fcuking Glasgows adsa now for that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Talking to then mrs last night she said if you are putting all your effort into talking to these guys why don't ya just meet up, I thought effort!! na this is just naturaly being welsh


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

So you didnt mention we are actually meeting up :lol:

No flies on you Dai :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Talking to then mrs last night she said if you are putting all your effort into talking to these guys why don't ya just meet up, I thought effort!! na this is just* naturaly being welsh*


might have to have a committee meeting down the club on that Dai:lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> So you didnt mention we are actually meeting up :lol:
> 
> No flies on you Dai :thumbup1:


I think he was finding the right time to tell her about the chemistry between him and Tommy mate lol :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> I think he was finding the right time to tell her about the chemistry between him and Tommy mate lol :lol:


 :lol: :blush:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> So you didnt mention we are actually meeting up :lol:
> 
> No flies on you Dai :thumbup1:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> might have to have a committee meeting down the club on that Dai:lol:


 mg:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> I think he was finding the right time to tell her about the chemistry between him and Tommy mate lol :lol:


well all three of ya to be honest :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai you slut :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

one good deed done for the day saved my boys life little sh1t found a sweet and it got stuck little fcuker went purple but all is good now.

no food this morning but currently cooking mince with half a chopped onion washed down with a shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Got myself some peanut butter a soft version from morrison s slightly better but its still not doing it for me stupid question can't I add anything to make it better


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Got myself some peanut butter a soft version from morrison s slightly better but its still not doing it for me stupid question can't I add anything to make it better


Get yourself a bit of quality dark chocolate and melt that into the peanut butter.

They reckon dark chocolate's good for you as well, so you can add it with a clear conscience.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

And just in case you thought I was b*llsh*tting you. :tongue:

http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/healthy-eating/6-health-benefits-of-dark-chocolate.html

You'll see that one of the things it's meant to be good for is lowering blood pressure. When you're bulking on cycle, that's gotta be a help!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Got myself some peanut butter a soft version from morrison s slightly better but its still not doing it for me stupid question can't I add anything to make it better


Well after getting yourself to Glasgows Asda to get some more quark :whistling: ........mix with peanut butter and a bit of protien powder, yum yum yum!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I struggled with PB mate and now l can trough it straight from the bucket, and by bucket l mean 1 kg bucket from Bulk Powders.

LOVE the stuff now, just bear with it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of day:

4 scrambled eggs, one piece toast and shake

C hicken burger

G rilled chicken in a pita


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Due to vodka I haven't had a lying like this in....god knows


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sat in my bros pub waiting for the carvery to finnish so I can have my steak but it smells so good

No food this morning

food has been 4 scrambled eggs one piece of toast quark jelly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of day:

beef and turkey carvery from my bros pub

Quark jelly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Adex gyno update, six days left of adex so will be just a few days short of a six week cycle will be using Nolva for three weeks after just incase of any rebound but I can confirm that my nipps are less puffy but still there so now I plan to get my bf to what ever % abs are clear at and see how my chest is then.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Your doing really well with sticking to it Dai. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning mucker! lookin good in the new avi bro.....wtf is this quark jelly u seem to eat every 5 min lol?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Your doing really well with sticking to it Dai. :thumb:


haha cheers dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucker! lookin good in the new avi bro.....wtf is this quark jelly u seem to eat every 5 min lol?


haha awesome stuff @PatWelsh and @Keeks got me on it, its quark mixed in with sugar free jelly, thanks for the comment mate getting there slowly


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

front delts are lookin particularly great. wtf is quark lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> front delts are lookin particularly great. wtf is quark lol


haha it is between a very soft cheese and yogurt 250g tub will give you around 30g protein 6 carbs :thumb: , thanks mate but my front delts have over grown my side and rear delts so don't work them as much arrr the days of being a chest and bicep boy :cursing: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> haha it is between a very soft cheese and yogurt 250g tub will give you around 30g protein 6 carbs :thumb: , thanks mate but my front delts have over grown my side and rear delts so don't work them as much arrr the days of being a chest and bicep boy :cursing: :lol:


cheese jelly :mellow:

there was a dude in the gym sat on the preacher machine curl for 30min (no joke) while i was doing cardio pmsl set after set after set


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheese jelly :mellow:
> 
> there was a dude in the gym sat on the preacher machine curl for 30min (no joke) while i was doing cardio pmsl set after set after set


a i remember those days :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

caffeine tabs just come from BBW and got a free sample of their whey so extra protein in my intake today :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Is anyone else having problems seeing their likes and mentions??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Stupid question but where can I get sugar free sweets from cuz I got a charity sweet basket next to me and I realy want sweets


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Stupid question but where can I get sugar free sweets from cuz I got a charity sweet basket next to me and I realy want sweets


set the cvnt on fire and leave a tenner


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Is anyone else having problems seeing their likes and mentions??


na mines is working fine mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> set the cvnt on fire and leave a tenner


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food today:

shake

quark jelly

baked potato, cheese and shake

4 boild eggs

shake which was a free sample from BBW

two chicken fillets and pasta tonight

quick thoughts on BBW's whey it was the strawberry, mixed well but tasted like a chemical stawberry wierd i know but hard to discribe


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Another great session, seat cable row 90kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 6x4, reverse grip pull ups 3x4, tricep pulldowns on flat and vbar 60kg 8x3, dips 3x3 sadly my elbows realy didn't like doing these.

On another good note source got me some eph so ec stack starts tomorrow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

As above ec stack starts today the tabs look quite small so I asume they are 5-8mg but I could be wrong, I have just downed two with a 200mg caffeine tab and we'll see


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> As above ec stack starts today the tabs look quite small so I asume they are 5-8mg but I could be wrong, I have just downed two with a 200mg caffeine tab and we'll see


should be buzzin in 10 mins:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> should be buzzin in 10 mins:laugh:


yeh buzzin a little at the mo


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

It can't get better than this,


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 98348


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> View attachment 98348


 :thumb: , back on the juice then Mal?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so i'm about to get some dinner down me and I thought I should comment about my eph, yes it is legit and guessing they are 5-8mg so two tabs twice a day with 200mg caffeine tab is where I'll start at


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb: , back on the juice then Mal?


yes dai,had a shot sat, do another tomoz:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> yes dai,had a shot sat, do another tomoz:thumb:


what you running mal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food so far:

4 scrambled eggs, one piece of toast

quark jelly

baked potato n cheese and shake


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Another great session, seat cable row 90kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 6x4, reverse grip pull ups 3x4, tricep pulldowns on flat and vbar 60kg 8x3, dips 3x3 sadly my elbows realy didn't like doing these.
> 
> On another good note source got me some eph so ec stack starts tomorrow


very strong back mate.

u had a kick in the teeth from the eph yet? lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:



> very strong back mate.
> 
> u had a kick in the teeth from the eph yet? lol


yeh its kicked in now


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh its kicked in now


flying in work :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> flying in work :laugh:


something like that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

first day of ec stack and all is ok.

food for the rest of the day:

shake

two chicken fillets and small porsions of salad and rice, which was ready for me as i walked through the door and enough for a snack later tonight.

on a sad note i checked my bank account today and i have gone through all my money and i only got paid on the 15th so how i'm going to keep this deiet up i don't know


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Tonights meal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just had another two grilled chick fillets and now the doms are kicking in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning buddy, hows the doms treatin ya this morning?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning buddy, hows the doms treatin ya this morning?


morning dude, yeh better than last week (as in they are alot sore) I love doms


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food so far:

shake and oats

quark jelly

3 chicken fillets and rice

for later, 4 boild eggs and a shake


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lets see a pic of this jelly....whats the nutrition values?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lets see a pic of this jelly....whats the nutrition values?


go back a page and you'll see it, 30g pro 6 gram carb


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> It can't get better than this,


ahhh so that what this was :lol: so mix a tub of quark cheese with sugarfree jelly and leave to set?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh so that what this was :lol: so mix a tub of quark cheese with sugarfree jelly and leave to set?


spot on!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> spot on!! :thumb:


ur full of p!sh lol, whats the quantites of water/cheese/jelly x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur full of p!sh lol, whats the quantites of water/cheese/jelly x


don't you start @Jay.32 couldn't make it either, right full tub of quark into a bowl make up the jelly to per instructions add to quark wisk till no quark can be seen then either poor into a small tub or/then just stick in the fridge to set


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> don't you start @Jay.32 couldn't make it either, right full tub of quark into a bowl make up the jelly to per instructions add to quark wisk till no quark can be seen then either poor into a small tub or/then just stick in the fridge to set


cheers dude! no scoop of whey in there? x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers dude! no scoop of whey in there? x


yeh ya can but I got choc whey so don't think it would taste nice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats ur fave flavour?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur fave flavour?


blackcurent, but as you said ya can just stick it in a bowl and add a scoop of whey and ya got aprox 50g protein


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> blackcurent, but as you said ya can just stick it in a bowl and add a scoop of whey and ya got aprox 50g protein


that quark nutrition is crazy...how have i not known about this !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> that quark nutrition is crazy...how have i not known about this !


good stuff yan


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill bet it tastes like sh!t though :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill bet it tastes like sh!t though :lol:


like greek yogurt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iv just ordered 3 bottles of MP flavour drops bannana/chocolate/toffee....let the good times roll


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

have to admit I was a bit head fcuked this morning and had a cbfa mood but things are bit better now so maybe legs and shoulders tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill bet it tastes like sh!t though :lol:


on its own yeah... but mixed with other stuff its nice


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv just ordered 3 bottles of MP flavour drops bannana/chocolate/toffee....let the good times roll


nevr tried these?? how much are they yan


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> have to admit I was a bit head fcuked this morning and had a cbfa mood but things are bit better now so maybe legs and shoulders tonight


aye u seem a bit doore ya cvnt :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> nevr tried these?? how much are they yan


£3.25 a bottle, was keeks who said to get them....gonna make chocolate/bannana cheesecakes tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> £3.25 a bottle, was keeks who said to get them....gonna make chocolate/bannana cheesecakes tonight


got a link so I can order some


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> got a link so I can order some


http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/flavdrops_liquid_flavouring?affil=mpppc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=COLw1b3wmbMCFQzKtAodpX0AtQ


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/flavdrops_liquid_flavouring?affil=mpppc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=COLw1b3wmbMCFQzKtAodpX0AtQ


nice 1


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of day:

4 boiled eggs

Baked potato n cheese

Shake

Got to the gym tonight for legs and shoulders, leg press 270kg 5x5, leg curls 50kg 8x3, seated calf raises 45kg 10x3, shrug machine 140kg 10x3, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x3, side delt raises 15kg 4x3, bb upright row 60kg 6x2 last few exercises were sh1t just had no energy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

morning Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> morning Dai


bora da dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

eph will be increased to three tabs a day now


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bore Da Dai! Sut dych chi?

Ok don't get too excited I don't know a lot! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Bore Da Dai! Sut dych chi?
> 
> Ok don't get too excited I don't know a lot! lol


iawn diolch :thumb: , how are ya


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I'll read though your journal when i have time @Dia , but for now how are your micro's looking how are you splitting fats protein and carbs? are you timing your carb intake ( morning and PO maybe)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GShock said:


> I'll read though your journal when i have time @Dia , but for now how are your micro's looking how are you splitting fats protein and carbs? are you timing your carb intake ( morning and PO maybe)


mine looks abit like this bud :tongue:


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> mine looks abit like this bud :tongue:


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

GShock said:


> I'll read though your journal when i have time @Dia , but for now how are your micro's looking how are you splitting fats protein and carbs? are you timing your carb intake ( morning and PO maybe)


how ya doing mate to be honest to regards micro's I haven't a clue but at the moment I'm just trying to keep a clean diet what I do know is my carbs are around 100g maybe abit more sometimes and pro is 150-200 it's not ideal but way better from where I started and it has made a big difference as you can see from the recent pic's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> mine looks abit like this bud :tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quick heads up for anyone who has become a quark jelly lover if you can use the morrisons quark as it sets better :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Quick heads up for anyone who has become a quark jelly lover if you can use the morrisons quark as it sets better :thumb:


iv got a GIANT bowl of rasberry quary jelly in the fridge atm...im not convinced it will set lol. iv heard sainsburys has the best quark..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got a GIANT bowl of rasberry quary jelly in the fridge atm...im not convinced it will set lol. iv heard sainsburys has the best quark..


??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It's bigger than in looks lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's bigger than in looks lol


how many tubs of quark?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> how many tubs of quark?


just 1 and 2 sachets of jelly and 60g whey


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> just 1 and 2 sachets of jelly and 60g whey


i only use 1 pack of jelly and I did mine at 9 last night and it set when i put it in my bag at 7 this morning


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> i only use 1 pack of jelly and I did mine at 9 last night and it set when i put it in my bag at 7 this morning


ah...i made mine at 10am and was hopein it would be ready for 12.30 pmsl, wtf am i gonna eat now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ah...i made mine at 10am and was hopein it would be ready for 12.30 pmsl, wtf am i gonna eat now


:laugh: i'm sure the jelly sets at around three hours check the packet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: i'm sure the jelly sets at around three hours check the packet


packets long gone lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> packets long gone lol


just stick a finger in it ever so aften then ya numpty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> just stick a finger in it ever so aften then ya numpty


oh...my finger, sh!t iv been doing it wrong


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh...my finger, sh!t iv been doing it wrong


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

shake and oats

quark jelly

backed potato n cheese and shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Big chicken omlette last night and now I can't tell if i have bug or had bad food, got the runs and feel like **** so no food today untill i feel i can get a shake down me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Big chicken omlette last night and now I can't tell if i have bug or had bad food, got the runs and feel like **** so no food today untill i feel i can get a shake down me


not so good buddy, make sure ur drinking plenty fluids


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> not so good buddy, make sure ur drinking plenty fluids


yeh I am mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Still feel sick as a dog but kept a shake down so so far so good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Still feel sick as a dog but kept a shake down so so far so good


u at work today skiver?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u at work today skiver?


yeh in work mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh in work mate


not fckin working tho :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> not fckin working tho :laugh:


Of course not who the fcuk works on a friday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Of course not who the fcuk works on a friday


are u fukin kidding me!? do u work the w.e's?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> are u fukin kidding me!? do u work the w.e's?


nope


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have just read Milky's bacon butty thread and I feel sick and hungry :confused1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I have just read Milky's bacon butty thread and I feel sick and hungry :confused1:


Lol, I read that last night and now all I can think if is bacon butties!! Not fair!

Hope ya feeling better soon, and just one thing which you will never probably hear me say ever again, if you've got a dodgy tummy, dont have any quark....stay away from dairy if poss.

But then as soon as you feel better, eat double to make up for lost quark loving!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Lol, I read that last night and now all I can think if is bacon butties!! Not fair!
> 
> Hope ya feeling better soon, and just one thing which you will never probably hear me say ever again, if you've got a dodgy tummy, dont have any quark....stay away from dairy if poss.
> 
> But then as soon as you feel better, eat double to make up for lost quark loving!


Thanks Keeks

haha yeh bacon butties at the weekend now, yeh I know I shouldn't but I had a shake at 10 but I've kept it in and down so fingers crossed I can grab something to eat in 10mins, so gutted that asda stopped quark 40p a tub aswell


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks Keeks
> 
> haha yeh bacon butties at the weekend now, yeh I know I shouldn't but I had a shake at 10 but I've kept it in and down so fingers crossed I can grab something to eat in 10mins, so gutted that asda stopped quark 40p a tub aswell


Have one for me please, only another 2 and 1/2 weeks then Im on it, bacon butty here I come, and reckon a sausage butty, too, with cheese slice, mustard and branston :drool:

If you're having a shake, just have it with water? I have all mine with water and they're still good. As for Asda, what rotten scoundrels they are! But, their quark is one of the worst so its not too bad, Morrisons and Sainsburys, you just cant beat!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Have one for me please, only another 2 and 1/2 weeks then Im on it, bacon butty here I come, and reckon a sausage butty, too, with cheese slice, mustard and branston :drool:
> 
> If you're having a shake, just have it with water? I have all mine with water and they're still good. As for Asda, what rotten scoundrels they are! But, their quark is one of the worst so its not too bad, Morrisons and Sainsburys, you just cant beat!


yeh not long now for ya hang in there i'll be the same if I get on stage next year, always have shakes with water to


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh not long now for ya hang in there i'll be the same if I get on stage next year, always have shakes with water to


Yep, not long thank god as I went shopping this morning and the shops are full of Xmas food, I was practically drooling walking round the supermarket! 

Yay, when are you thinking about competing? Have you competed before?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yep, not long thank god as I went shopping this morning and the shops are full of Xmas food, I was practically drooling walking round the supermarket!
> 
> Yay, when are you thinking about competing? Have you competed before?


Middle of September it is for nothing major just a local show and no I haven't done it before


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Middle of September it is for nothing major just a local show and no I haven't done it before


YAY!!!! Game on fella, Im in full Team Taffy mascot mode now! We'll get you to that satge, and Ill even come down and cheer up on! I'll be prepping then too so can go through the joys (and hells) of comp prep together! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> YAY!!!! Game on fella, Im in full Team Taffy mascot mode now! We'll get you to that satge, and Ill even come down and cheer up on! I'll be prepping then too so can go through the joys (and hells) of comp prep together! :thumb:


Sorted!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Will have to get Team Taffy tshirts sorted for then!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Will have to get Team Taffy tshirts sorted for then!


O god here we go its getting serious now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> O god here we go its getting serious now


Lol, oh its only just starting Dai! You've now got this for another 11 months, and although I might be a bit crackers when it comes to quark, Im 110% serious about other stuff so no slacking now, or you'll have me to answer to, Im no cutesy little mascot, Im a kick assssss tough mo fo mascot! THis is gonna be great!!! :lol: :lol: :angry: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Lol, oh its only just starting Dai! You've now got this for another 11 months, and although I might be a bit crackers when it comes to quark, Im 110% serious about other stuff so no slacking now, or you'll have me to answer to, Im no cutesy little mascot, Im a kick assssss tough mo fo mascot! THis is gonna be great!!! :lol: :lol: :angry: :lol:


 :thumb: , well it all coming to gether now slowly diet is cleaner leaning up a bit at the mo to so let the good times roll


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feeling better now so another shake down me and nice doms in the legs now :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Feeling better now so another shake down me and nice doms in the legs now :thumb:


I spoke too soon not to good at the mo, no food or gym tonight gutted!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Feeling better now so another shake down me and nice doms in the legs now :thumb:


I spoke too soon not to good at the mo, no food or gym tonight gutted!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

This'll sort ya out son


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

my gut is better today so getting some food down me starting with a shake and quark jelly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so update pic, after a good trim with the body clippers top abs can just about be seen and i'm vascular in my arms which you can also just about see in the pic...honest


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

Shake and one piece of toast

Quark Jelly

Mince with onion and tomato


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of day:

Quark jelly

two chicken in pita's

Shake for later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Peanut butter and and a few cubes of dark chocolate


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Did u melt it? Your on your way to a snickers lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

dbaird said:


> Did u melt it? Your on your way to a snickers lol


Haha yeh melted


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Canna see the pic mate but iv ate 6 reeses giant peanut butter chocolate cups today! Match made in heaven


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey this peanut butter and dark chocolate isn't too bad you know I could get used to this , thanks @The Cheese .


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bora da dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> bora da dai


Morning dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Last day of adex start nolva tomorrow for a few weeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

right guys opinions please continue EC stack or get some Clen?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

never used clen, but it is good apparently.. give it a go Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> never used clen, but it is good apparently.. give it a go Dai


yeh just looking into it now mate so will see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The BBC News channel just displayed images of the three women who claimed that Jimmy Savile interfered with them sexually. They showed a current picture of each of the women and a picture taken of each of them from the 1970s. The caption read: Now, then. Now, then. Now, then

bad joke I know


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> right guys opinions please continue EC stack or get some Clen?


first couple days of clen is a rite headfuk lol....get a cracker of a dunt off them.

eca is good for appetite suppresion.....clen not so much


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> first couple days of clen is a rite headfuk lol....get a cracker of a dunt off them.
> 
> eca is good for appetite suppresion.....clen not so much


thanks, not too bothered about sides just after info on what maybe better


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks, not too bothered about sides just after info on what maybe better


for fatloss imo clen is better, but id run it with t3 mate.

clen 2day on/2off @ 160mg

t3 2day on/2off @ 100mg

use the t3 on ur off days of clen.

tbh ud be able to run eca aswell for the appetite


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> for fatloss imo clen is better, but id run it with t3 mate.
> 
> clen 2day on/2off @ 160mg
> 
> ...


i thought clen dose had to be increased day by day?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> i thought clen dose had to be increased day by day?


not if ur doing the 2on/2off method mate (the most effective way according to aus)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> not if ur doing the 2on/2off method mate (the most effective way according to aus)


a right the same as T3, yeh read a few posts by Aus


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food so far:

100g shake

quark jelly

4 scrambled eggs, one piece of toast and a shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food tonight:

Chicken fillet in a pita before gym

About to get some chicken and veg down me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Gym tonight was chest and bi's, incline bench press 50kg 5x1 60kg 5x1 70kg 5x1 80kg 5x1 90kg 5x1 95kg 1x5 why didn't just go heavy to start with I don't know hammer strength chest press 90kg 6x4 incline fly's 30kg 6x3 incline bicep curls 20kg 6x3 palms facing forwards hammer curls across bbody 22.5kg 6x4 very wide bb curls 30kg 10x3


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Clens good IMO, but just be a bit careful of T3.....bad bad rebound for me so havent used it during this prep.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Clens good IMO, but just be a bit careful of T3.....bad bad rebound for me so havent used it during this prep.


So are you saying clen can be cycled on it's own?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> So are you saying clen can be cycled on it's own?


Yep, thats how my PT advised to run it, no break, just constant dose, no on/off days. I've felt constantly warm, even when its been cold, havent felt it as much and Im usually a really cold person so it is raising my body temp.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yep, thats how my PT advised to run it, no break, just constant dose, no on/off days. I've felt constantly warm, even when its been cold, havent felt it as much and Im usually a really cold person so it is raising my body temp.


Thanks , will have a think


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

this is what the americans saw before the storm hit


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> this is what the americans saw before the storm hit


seriously?! as sad as it is....it's extremely impressive


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

Bacon butty

100g shake

4 scrambled eggs one piece of toast

Quark jelly when I get back to my desk


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of the day:

Shake

Mince n onion

Peanut butter

As my lot are in blackpool tonight I'm off to the gym tonight for legs and shoulders


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I know its blurry but tri's are really coming on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Legs and shoulders tonight squats 100kg 5x5 leg curls 50kg 8x3 leg extensions 55kg 8x3 standing calf raises 80kg 10x1 90kg 10x1 100kg 10x1 110kg 10x1 rear delt fly machine 65kg 6x4 bb upright rows 50kg 6x4 side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

This little fooker was singing his head off this morning to wake us up for food


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> View attachment 99116
> 
> 
> I know its blurry but tri's are really coming on


certainly are mate, keep it up. hows the cut going?....still dropping


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> certainly are mate, keep it up. hows the cut going?....still dropping


thanks mate, yeh cut is going well as mentioned before top abs are just about coming through and chest is showing shape apart from the slightly puffy nips still but I'm still showing 16st :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks mate, yeh cut is going well as mentioned before top abs are just about coming through and chest is showing shape apart from the slightly puffy nips still but *I'm still showing 16st* :confused1:


as long as fat is dropping mate and strength is staying up there....you'll be lookin at a very good recomp


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> as long as fat is dropping mate and strength is staying up there....you'll be lookin at a very good recomp


yeh true


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food so far:

Bacon butty and shake

Quark jelly

4 scrambled eggs one toast

shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food last night:

diced beef, sausage, onion and mash

Peanut butter


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

another confusing statement from the mrs last night...."you are not you anymore"


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> another confusing statement from the mrs last night...."*you are not you anymore*"


was this in an arguement or based on ur appearence now?

my mrs takes the buscuit for saying daft things lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> was this in an arguement or based on ur appearence now?
> 
> my mrs takes the buscuit for saying daft things lol


on appearence mate I should of said that first  I couldn't get out of her what she meant so i asume its cuz she just like me being big


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> on appearence mate I should of said that first  *I couldn't get out of her* what she meant so i asume its cuz she just like me being big


dirty cvnt :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> on appearence mate I should of said that first  I couldn't get out of her what she meant so i asume its cuz she just like me being big





JANIKvonD said:


> dirty cvnt :lol:


other way around mate couldn't get in her more like


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this where everyone is today!

You are not u anymore.. Hmm... What's changed in your life recently? Or have u been more into the gym and dieting? Usually it's what girls say when we are jealous of your interests being elsewhere and not on them..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is this where everyone is today!
> 
> You are not u anymore.. Hmm... What's changed in your life recently? Or have u been more into the gym and dieting? Usually it's what girls say when we are jealous of your interests being elsewhere and not on them..


You Kay I just can't get ya out of my head


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is this where everyone is today!
> 
> You are not u anymore.. Hmm... What's changed in your life recently? Or have u been more into the gym and dieting? Usually it's what girls say when we are jealous of your interests being elsewhere and not on them..


haha^^ ok just a little bit.

Just cleaned my diet up and leaning up a bit top abs are just about coming through so going from a big ish dude to lean I suppose is a big change


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is this where everyone is today!
> 
> You are not u anymore.. Hmm... What's changed in your life recently? Or have u been more into the gym and dieting? Usually it's what girls say when we are jealous of your interests being elsewhere and not on them..


agreed


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh she's jealous dai and probably feeling insecure about her body. Good luck lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh she's jealous dai and probably feeling insecure about her body. Good luck lol


yeh I know that bit she started dieting/training as soon she started to see the change in me, its just the comment that once again baffles me which isn't hard really I'm not the brightest spark as said before I think she likes the big old me


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm well there will be more comments to come lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm well there will be more comments to come lol


Yeh I know, next one will be "Ya too big" :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

No food first thing this morning

Quark Jelly

diced beef, onion and mash

shake


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm well there will be more comments to come lol


id rather u just shut yir puss and got ur glutes out tbh x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> id rather u just shut yir puss and got ur glutes out tbh x


who Kay or my Mrs?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> who Kay or my Mrs?


damn dai dont tease me :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn dai dont tease me :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

kay's gone quiet.....must be getting my pics organised


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> kay's gone quiet.....must be getting my pics organised


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I couldn't get the lighting right sorry jan


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I couldn't get the lighting right sorry jan


hairy muff


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food last night:

Beef stew

peanut butter

Gym last night was back and tri's i felt fooked but was a good workout, seated cable row 85kg 8reps 90kg 6reps 95kg 5reps, hammer strength lat pulldowns 100kg 8reps, 110kg 6reps 120kg 5reps, reverse grip chinups 4x3, tricep pulldowns with flat and vbar 65kg 8x3, tricep pushdown machine 120kg 10reps, 140kg 8 reps, 160kg 5x2.

Just checked weight this morning still 16st


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

7 weeks ago



Last night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

to regards the update pic legs have really come on and bf down a bit as abs are coming through but that was tensed so still along way to go yet


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quads have come really well Dai.. keep doing what your doing mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Quads have come really well Dai.. keep doing what your doing mate :thumbup1:


thanks dude


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

quads are looking ace mate, abs making an apearence too.....or maybe uv just shaved


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> quads are looking ace mate, abs making an apearence too.....or maybe uv just shaved


yeh just a shave and then boom abs :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good, keep up the good work! 

Also, was thinking that if anyone can enter the comp your doing next year, and theres a toned figure class, I might just pop down and compete too. Im going to be doing comps around that time anyway so could be a proper Team Taffy effort!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Looking good, keep up the good work!
> 
> Also, was thinking that if anyone can enter the comp your doing next year, and theres a toned figure class, I might just pop down and compete too. Im going to be doing comps around that time anyway so could be a proper Team Taffy effort!


its not worth calling a 'proper' TT meating if im not there


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good job dai 

Lose the pants next time tho eh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> its not worth calling a 'proper' TT meating if im not there


U can come down and stay at mine x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U can come down and stay at mine x


sorted :beer: ill bring my fancy PJ's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Looking good, keep up the good work!
> 
> Also, was thinking that if anyone can enter the comp your doing next year, and theres a toned figure class, I might just pop down and compete too. Im going to be doing comps around that time anyway so could be a proper Team Taffy effort!


thanks for the comment, I think there is you know


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorted :beer: ill bring my fancy PJ's


Good good Ul need them to keep u warm after as I don't do cuddles


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> its not worth calling a 'proper' TT meating if im not there


very true


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Good job dai
> 
> Lose the pants next time tho eh


Ok just for you :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Good good Ul need them to keep u warm after as I don't do cuddles


after what?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Good good Ul need them to keep u warm after as I don't do cuddles


WHAT!! you don't do cuddles sorry you and me are not going to get on then:tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

shake and oats

quark jelly

4 scrambled eggs one toast

Shake


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> WHAT!! you don't do cuddles sorry you and me are not going to get on then:tongue:


ur kidding me? i fukin hate when a burd tries to cuddle in when she's dripping of fluids & sweat :no: i try to keep them on there side of the invisible barrier


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur kidding me? i fukin hate when a burd tries to cuddle in when she's dripping of fluids & sweat :no: i try to keep them on there side of the invisible barrier


:laugh: :lol: .....what can I say I like spooning


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: :lol: .....what can I say I like spooning


mate i love spooning! but first thing in the morning when the mast is at full tilt haha. cant beet a dirty spoon when ur barely awake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> mate i love spooning! but first thing in the morning when the mast is at full tilt haha. cant beet a dirty spook when ur barely awake


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food last night for a treat was McD's and i feel like sh!t for it so who would of thought it.

Food right now is 5 scrambled eggs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Food last night for a treat was McD's and i feel like sh!t for it so who would of thought it.
> 
> Food right now is 5 scrambled eggs


I get like that mate... when ive been eating clean for quite a while... nice food makes me feel like sh!t


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Food last night for a treat was McD's and i feel like sh!t for it so who would of thought it.
> 
> Food right now is 5 scrambled eggs


did i put ya in the mood mate lol, to rub it in iv got a whole w.e of eating sh!t


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> did i put ya in the mood mate lol, to rub it in iv got a whole w.e of eating sh!t


Haha......fook off


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of the day:

Mince and onion , shake

Chicken casserole with new potatoes , shake

Chicken in a pita for later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Was bl00dy lovely boyo's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Changing chicken in a pita to peanut butter for later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last day of eph and just a day short of two weeks so two weeks off now as I got kinda screwed by my source so won't be asking for eph again but will be looking into Clen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food so far:

No food first thing this morning

Quark jelly around 10am

just had baked potato n cheese and shake

shake for later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just read a cracking comment:

"I don't care if I die as long as they burry me in a big fcuking box"

:laugh:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

"You enter this world small and weak, you leave this world small and weak, what you do inbetween is up to YOU!"


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

fingers crossed Chest and Bi's tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food tonight:

Two chicken fillets and pasta

Peanut butter right now after the gym


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Just read a cracking comment:
> 
> "I don't care if I die as long as they burry me in a big fcuking box"
> 
> :laugh:


That wasnt me was it ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Gym tonight was chest and bi's incline bench press 90kg 5x5 fly machine 90kg 8x4 hammer strength chest press 80kg 5x5 wide grip bb curls 40kg 6x4standing alternative curls 22.5kg 12x3 hammer curls across the body 25kg 18x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> That wasnt me was it ?


Haha no , but you never know


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha no , but you never know


Its definatly something l have said.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Its definatly something l have said.


Well some one has nabed it and stuck it on a bb poster on facebook


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Flex Lewis


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

here you go @Milky


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Flex Lewis


fckin hell Dai.. youve banged on some size this week :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> fckin hell Dai.. youve banged on some size this week :thumb:


Sure did thanks to quark and peanut butter


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


>


GET THESE UP IN THE MEETING ROOM DAI


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ummmm....who is it?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ummmm....who is it?


get the fcuk out of my thread how dare you say such a thing....flex lewis


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food so far:

due to bad prep no food till 12pm

baked potato n cheese and shake

shake

quark jelly is in the fridge for later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food tonight:

Beef stew

Chicken burger


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ebay is a god sent, currently bidding on a mountain bike and a xbox 360


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No food till 10am, i've had:

quark jelly

beef stew n baked potato(pic above) and shake


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food for rest of the day :

Shake

Chicken and veg

Chicken fillet (left overs)

Peanut butter later


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Flex looks awesome in those pictures!! Are u cutting dai? How many calories are u on?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> Flex looks awesome in those pictures!! Are u cutting dai? How many calories are u on?


Yeh I'm cutting mate well trying to anyway  to be honest i don't know but carbs are around 100g protein 150-200g


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Flex just gets bigger every year!! Honest he looks photoshoped in those pics thats how big he looks, proud of our fellow welshman he's done so well for himself


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Flex just gets bigger every year!! Honest he looks photoshoped in those pics thats how big he looks, proud of our fellow welshman he's done so well for himself


O yeh defo. could be post Mr O I suppose but damn!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

right 10days in on Nolva to stop supposed rebound from coming off Adex but not sure if Nolva has worked or cuz of bf is lower and puffy nips are more pronounced, going to run another 10days of Nolva but now not sure what to do should I continue to lower bf or get back on Adex for longer than 6 weeks as I saw a big difference when on Adex????


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Few weeks a ago puffy chest:https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachm...0637-dais-long-road-img_20121015_092534-1.jpg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe less puffy today ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food so far:

No food till 10am

quark jelly

5 scrambled eggs, two small pieces of toast and a shake

Shake for mid afternoon and chicken and veg for tonight.

Back and tri's tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Maybe less puffy today ?
> 
> View attachment 100228


the second pic is to close mate,,, cant see the difference properly..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> right 10days in on Nolva to stop supposed rebound from coming off Adex but not sure if Nolva has worked or cuz of bf is lower and puffy nips are more pronounced, going to run another 10days of Nolva but now not sure what to do should I continue to lower bf or get back on Adex for longer than 6 weeks as I saw a big difference when on Adex????


adex will def drop the water much better than nolva mate & is the much better choice for protecting against gyno. do u suspect gyno that uv changed?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> the second pic is to close mate,,, cant see the difference properly..


yeh bit of a sh!t pic, to be honest I can't see any difference


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> adex will def drop the water much better than nolva mate & is the much better choice for protecting against gyno. do u suspect gyno that uv changed?


Yeh I know adex is the better choice but as mentioned I'm only on Nolva to stop rebound after the adex, and yeh I agree with the adex dropping water cuz i think thats why my top abs started to come through, not sure what to do now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh I know adex is the better choice but as mentioned I'm only on Nolva to stop rebound after the adex, and yeh I agree with the adex dropping water cuz i think thats why my top abs started to come through, not sure what to do now


up the gear,up the protein, add the dnp & cut the cals to 2000


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> up the gear,up the protein, add the dnp & cut the cals to 2000


now why didn't I think of that :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> up the gear,up the protein, add the dnp & cut the cals to 2000


R.I.P. Dai


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> now why didn't I think of that :laugh:





Jay.32 said:


> R.I.P. Dai


cmon men...join me in defying death


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> cmon men...join me in defying death


as soon as I get rid of my gyno


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> as soon as I get rid of my gyno


damn dude u got gyno?.....u sure?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

touch wood.........iv never used a cycle assist (adex etc) pct yes, im just a fukin idiot though lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn dude u got gyno?.....u sure?


No its just puffy from where his mrs been sucking his t!ts :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn dude u got gyno?.....u sure?


yes why do you think I'm taking adex for, have a look back at my pic's you can see how puffy mt chest is


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> No its just puffy from where his mrs been sucking his t!ts :lol:





Dai Jones said:


> yes *why do you think I'm taking adex for*, have a look back at my pic's you can see how puffy mt chest is


because it protects from it lol? if u HAVE gyno then u should be running nolva/letro.....which u are  maybe not. other than puffy nips mate what other gyno sides u got?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> because it protects from it lol? if u HAVE gyno then u should be running nolva/letro.....which u are  maybe not. other than puffy nips mate what other gyno sides u got?


no other sides now itching has stopped just the usual cone shaped nips


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> No its just puffy from where his mrs been sucking his t!ts :lol:


I've only just seen this post.....P!SS OFF!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Remaining food for yesterday:

Shake

Chicken and rice not veg which I first thought

Then went out to watch the new bond movie but landed up having a chat and a heart to heart with the mrs :sad: over steak and scampi (surf n turf) at my brothers pub.

Due to the late night no food preped and ran out of protein:cursing:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope you didnt run out of quark though!!! :nono: But on a serious note, hope all's ok.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Hope you didnt run out of quark though!!! :nono: But on a serious note, hope all's ok.


.......damn ur avi!!!!  :mellow:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Hope you didnt run out of quark though!!! :nono: But on a serious note, hope all's ok.


na got another two tubs for the weekend, thanks everythings ok now but long term not sure but anyway good luck for the weekend!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> .......damn ur avi!!!!  :mellow:


well thank you Yan :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> well thank you Yan :tongue:


haha....ur filling my [email protected] bank nicely mate, keep it up :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha....ur filling my [email protected] bank nicely mate, keep it up :thumb: :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food today:

chicken roll, wholeweat snacks and shake at 10am and thats it CBA!! today caffiened up to my eye balls tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> food today:
> 
> chicken roll, wholeweat snacks and shake at 10am and thats it CBA!! today caffiened up to my eye balls tho


must be starving mate lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> must be starving mate lol


Fcuk it just had burger king and doing back n tri's in a hour


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Fcuk it just had burger king


Lol Dai trying to justify his slobbery to the boys :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> na got another two tubs for the weekend, thanks everythings ok now but long term not sure but anyway good luck for the weekend!!! :thumb:


Phew...........quark panic over! :thumb: And you know where Team Taffy is if you ever need to off load.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Back n tri's last night:

Seated cable row 95kg 5x5, chin ups 3x5, hammer strength lat pulldowns 120kg 5x5, vbar tricep pulldown 65kg 8x4, seated tricep push down machine 160kg 5x5 why i did 5x5 routine i don't know cuz it didn't feel like a good session with the result of pulling my back


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

To nights meal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sh!t weekend stressed just doesn't come close no food no training


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Aw hope ur ok dai xxxx


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Sh!t weekend stressed just doesn't come close no food no training


Whats up mate? Talk to Patsy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai.... where are you??? hope we are not going to find a suicide email... mg:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Whats up mate? Talk to Patsy





Jay.32 said:


> Dai.... where are you??? hope we are not going to find a suicide email... mg:


I feel like it at the mo


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

whats up mate??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> whats up mate??


Problems at home mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Problems at home mate


pm me if you need a private chat fella...


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Hope everything's alright with you, man.

Need you back chipper and right as rain soon to update this journal with your quark intake. :wink:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope ur ok mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> Hope everything's alright with you, man.
> 
> *Need you back chipper and right as rain soon to update this journal with your quark intake*. :wink:


Exactly!!!!

Hope ya ok though.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Dai, hope things are looking up for you today..

Heres a female friend of mine to cheer you up

View attachment 100651


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Whats up mate? Talk to Patsy





Jay.32 said:


> pm me if you need a private chat fella...





The Cheese said:


> Hope everything's alright with you, man.
> 
> Need you back chipper and right as rain soon to update this journal with your quark intake. :wink:





JANIKvonD said:


> hope ur ok mate


thanks guys everything is ok for now but waiting for the big punch to the gut anytime soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food yesterday:

spag bol

quark jelly

Mince and veg

big deep filled egg bap after the gym

Legs and shoulders last night felt week and tired even after the first set of squats, squats 100kg 5x5, leg curls 55kg 6x3 failed trying to do 4th set, seated calf raises 50kg 10x3, rear delt fly machine 70kg 8x3, shrug machine 140kg 10x3, side delt raises 12.5kg 8x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haven't seen my gym source for a while so ordered from my usual source and ordered Clen so should be here in a week but will be not running it till I get things sorted


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

only 2-3 hrs sleep last night,

food yesterday was a big chicken bap, mince and veg and bag of snack a jacks

food today, rice crispies, quark jelly, mince and veg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

head and heart not in it last night felt very week obv not enough food i know, chest and bi's was incline bench 90kg 5x4, incline hammer strength press 90kg 5x6, wide grip bb curls 40kg 6x4, hammer curls across body 16x3


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going mate, still holding down th fort?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going mate, still holding down th fort?


sh!t to be honest but yeh holding down the fort


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> sh!t to be honest but yeh holding down the fort


auch same here mate  just that time of year again....heavin for kids hell for parents lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> auch same here mate  just that time of year again....heavin for kids hell for parents lol


I wish it was but its not I just can't put my finger on it and its stressing me the fcuk out


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I wish it was but its not I *just can't put my finger on it* and its stressing me the fcuk out


try putting ur finger in it instead?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> try putting ur finger in it instead?


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Auto Out of Office reponce:

I am now out the office till the 20th if you would like to leave a message I will reply on my return.

Thank you

Dai


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Auto Out of Office reponce:
> 
> I am now out the office till the 20th if you would like to leave a message I will reply on my return.
> 
> ...


fuk u dai!! whats with the long w.e!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u dai!! whats with the long w.e!!


He havent even put in a Team Taffy leave request form in with me..

He will be having a disiplinary when he gets back :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Head still not in the game but just done back n tri's seated cable row 90kg 6x4, hammer strenght lat pull downs 115kg 6x4, chinups 3x5, vbar tricep pull downs 65kg 8x4, seated tricep push downs 160kg 6x4


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought you were gone for the weekend?! I was going to come in here and graffiti your journal and post pics of X Factors Rylan!

Sorry to hear you're still not with it. Really hope things settle down for you and you're back to yourself soon!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I thought you were gone for the weekend?! I was going to come in here and graffiti your journal and post pics of X Factors Rylan!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still not with it. Really hope things settle down for you and you're back to yourself soon!


Thanks keeks here's some update pic's for ya



bf still coming down slowly thank god and getting vasc in forarms now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks keeks here's some update pic's for ya
> 
> View attachment 101066
> View attachment 101067
> ...


Fab, looking good, keep at it! I know it can be hard if your minds on other things but I always find if Im stressed, then gym time is an escape for me, I can beast it and lose myself even if its just for an hour.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks keeks here's some update pic's for ya
> 
> View attachment 101066
> View attachment 101067
> ...


looking good mate! core is shaping up nicely


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn french apple brandy is the bollox and as Kay say's fcuk my life


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Better session today for legs n shoulders squats 110kg 5x4 120kg 1rep 130kg 1rep 140kg 1rep leg curls 50kg 8x3 standing calf raises 120kg 10x2 couldn't do anymore cuz calfs got too pumped rear delt fly machine 70kg 8x3 bb upright rows 50kg 8x3 side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Damn french apple brandy is the bollox and as Kay say's fcuk my *erse*


^ ill do it if no1 else will mate.

great sesh with some big numbers. hope alls a bit better mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ^ ill do it if no1 else will mate.
> 
> great sesh with some big numbers. hope alls a bit better mate


Yeh a little better so fingers crossed, thanks those big numbers you say i was hitting last year while on sdrol so happy im stronger now natty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh a little better so fingers crossed, thanks those big numbers you say i was hitting last year while on sdrol so happy im stronger now natty


SD matrix by any chance?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> SD matrix by any chance?


No just superdrol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food today:

bowl of weetabix

4 peperami sticks, 2 cheese strings

4 scrambled eggs, one toast, pint of milk

4 peperami sticks, 2 cheese strings



tonight mince and veg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Last night was chest n bi's but goes to show how the lack of food can affect you as i had to do quite a few one reps incline bench 90kg 5x3 95kg 1x5 incline hammer strength press 90kg 8reps 95kg 6reps 100kg 4reps 105kg 2reps 110kg 2reps 115kg 1rep 120kg 1rep wide grip bb curls 40kg 6x4 standing alternat db curls 22.5kg 12x4


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Atleast your slowly pushing yourself back into it Dai :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Atleast your slowly pushing yourself back into it Dai :thumbup1:


yeh sure am Jay 

End of Nolva and no itch nips and less cone shaped so going to stick to my guns and get a bf a little lower and take it from there but fingers crossed my source doesn't let me down with my order of clen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

it's quark o'clock


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

landrover sold lastnight so time for another car


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> landrover sold lastnight so time for another car


what ya thinking mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> what ya thinking mate?


I don't want to but still got to get something with a big boot so looking at estates at the mo but would like a Volvo S60 sport or Audi A6 quattro


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I hope this isn't a one off cuz i think i got my mojo back did back n tri's and i got so pumped i thought i would have to walk sideways out the gym.

Hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 8x3 seated cable row 90kg 8x3 wide grip chinups 4x5 seated tricep pushdowns 160kg 8x4 tricep pushdown with flat and vbar 65kg 6x4


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I hope this isn't a one off cuz i think i got my mojo back did back n tri's and i got so pumped i thought i would have to walk sideways out the gym.
> 
> Hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 8x3 seated cable row 90kg 8x3 wide grip chinups 4x5 seated tricep pushdowns 160kg 8x4 tricep pushdown with flat and vbar 65kg 6x4


Cracking sesh buddy! With the bf dropping the pumps look so much better eh


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

By the way peanut butter and quark is a bit weird tasting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cracking sesh buddy! With the bf dropping the pumps look so much better eh


Thanks mate , sure does here a pic last night getting some vainage now on arms


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks mate , sure does here a pic last night getting some vainage now on arms
> 
> View attachment 101831


brilliant. also a crackin Tshirt tan :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant. also a crackin Tshirt tan :lol:


I know and its fckin winter go figure :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Your thoughts please once again still not sure what to do about my itchy n puffy nips so jump on adex again for 12 weeks or get on clen and get bf lower


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Could always go mother care get some nipple cream


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Your thoughts please once again still not sure what to do about my itchy n puffy nips so jump on adex again for 12 weeks or get on clen and get bf lower


u still on cycle mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u still on cycle mate?


No still trying to get get rid of my puffy nips


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Last week











this week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

forgot to add vit c now up to 4g


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> No still trying to get get rid of my puffy nips


did u run a pct when u stopped?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Last week
> 
> 102158[/ATTACH]rnals-pictures/101066d1353098625-dais-long-road-20121111_202409-1.jpg]
> 
> ...





Dai Jones said:


> forgot to add vit c now up to 4g


cutting in well mate, tbh i think ur gyno is in ur head lol....will know for sure when bf drops lower


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> did u run a pct when u stopped?


yes mate, it is only since I started cutting I have noticed it more and the odd time I get really itchy nips


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

By the way quark and chocolate delight do not go together :sad: it doesn't set and tastes of sh!t 

Last night was legs and shoulders I lowered the weight a little on everthing as my energy and strength is back so I wanted to do more reps with better form and get full movement.

Squats 110kg 6x4, leg curls 50kg 8x3, standing calf raises 90kg 10x3 (should of done 100kg as it was easy ish), rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x3, shrug machine 160kg 8x3, close grip bb upright rows 40kg 10x3 (should of done 45-50kg as was easy ish)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have found out that my 3yr old son has a cracking right hook.....i have a bloody nose and headache


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I have found out that my 3yr old son has a cracking right hook.....i have a bloody nose and headache


pmsl, either that or ur soft as sh!te


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, either that or ur soft as sh!te


yeh soft as sh!t me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks to @OldManRiver bring up a hcg v clomid thread I can see me doing a test cycle after xmas


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

You gonna use Clomid EOD instead of HCG ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> You gonna use Clomid EOD instead of HCG ?


Yes mate I am, I have heard of this before a lad cycled a ph and ran clomid and he claimed he recovered quicker but now it is claimed to work while on test this is good news


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I can understand it working, and it's quite the old school train of thought, clomid been the saviour for ages, but Mars is dead against it working, and tbh I can see both sides to the argument. But also what Ausbuilt said makes a great deal of sense and he's going to post up his bloods he's getting done in a week or so, which could prove / disprove the theory, but he's been on cycle for 20+months now and been using Clomid EOD and he says he's still functioning.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> Well I can understand it working, and it's quite the old school train of thought, clomid been the saviour for ages, but Mars is dead against it working, and tbh I can see both sides to the argument. But also what Ausbuilt said makes a great deal of sense and he's going to post up his bloods he's getting done in a week or so, which could prove / disprove the theory, but he's been on cycle for 20+months now and been using Clomid EOD and he says he's still functioning.


So true mate and what I always mean to ask is what did everyone use before hcg and I bet most answers would me nothing, I alread have a kid so if it goes tits up I'm not too bothered :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

And it ain't like it's permanant anyway, even if you got atrophy, you'd recover with a power PCT anyway. I'll deffo be interested to see how you go tbh. Talk to Ausbuilt about doseage etc.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> And it ain't like it's permanant anyway, even if you got atrophy, you'd recover with a power PCT anyway. I'll deffo be interested to see how you go tbh. Talk to Ausbuilt about doseage etc.


yeh ya right I'm sure Aus said if we were fully shut down it would only take four months to get back to normal natty test levels with no pct, yeh I think it will be Feb I recon so watch this space


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Worth keeping an eye on that thread as well mate, as Hackskii has just put forward some thoughts too.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just checked weight this morning showing around 15st 10lbs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> just checked weight this morning showing around 15st 10lbs


very good mate, wtf did u drop from?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> very good mate, wtf did u drop from?


thanks, 16 and half


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks, 16 and half


brilliant, u got an idea of where u want to get too? or just gonna keep re-comping at current weight?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant, u got an idea of where u want to get too? or just gonna keep re-comping at current weight?


thanks dude, just doing the re comp thing for now but need to get thing sorted if I want to compete next September


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks dude, just doing the re comp thing for now but need to get thing sorted *if I want to compete next September*


u got any1 in mind for the prep?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u got any1 in mind for the prep?


I had approached someone not long ago but money is a bit tight and by the looks of it their books are going very full now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> very good mate, wtf did u drop from?





Dai Jones said:


> thanks, 16 and half


Sorry Yan I was talking b.ollox just checked I have come down from 16.2lbs wish full thinking I think


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I had approached someone not long ago but money is a bit tight and by the looks of it their books are going very full now


personally Pscarb would be my first port of call if ever i did decide i had the time to dedicate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Sorry Yan I was talking b.ollox just checked I have come down from 16.2lbs wish full thinking I think


haha still good bro :thumbup1: ill soon be back up past 17 again in no time lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> personally Pscarb would be my first port of call if ever i did decide i had the time to dedicate


yeh was thinking that funny enough


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha still good bro :thumbup1: ill soon be back up past 17 again in no time lol


cheers mate yeh around 6lbs loss no cardio and with my diet not bad in 3 months but could be better, to be honest deep down my goal would also be to be 17st plus with low bf


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers mate yeh around 6lbs loss no cardio and with my diet not bad in 3 months but could be better, to be honest deep down my goal would also be to be 17st plus with low bf


a LOOOOOOONNNNNNGGG time before im 17stone at low bf (low as in single digit) 100kg at that is my goal atm, think im about 98kg atm...& bf is getting there, by summertime next year ill have hopped to be there


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> a LOOOOOOONNNNNNGGG time before im 17stone at low bf (low as in single digit) 100kg at that is my goal atm, think im about 98kg atm...& bf is getting there, by summertime next year ill have hopped to be there


O god yeh but we got to have targets


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sh!t chest n bicep session just no energy had to give up on incline bench did incline db fly's 30kg 6x4 couldn't do hammer strength press wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x3 hammer curls across body 22.5kg 16x3 standing alternate db curls 20kg 12x3 good pump in arms tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Mrs gone on work xmas dinner my boy is in his nans so i'm off to find @shoulders new gym


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fcukin awesome session!!!! god i forgot how good hemo rage is

Flat bench press 90kg 8reps 95kg 6reps 100kg 4reps 105kg 2reps 110kg 1rep failed on second but 110kg is a pb!!!! :thumb: single arm dumble row 40kg 6x4 chinups bw 3x4 bw dips 6x3 tricep extensions 27kg 6x3 side delt raises 12.5kg 6x3 standing db alternate curls 22.5kg 12x3 bb curls 40kg 6x4.

Awesome and foooked


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good to see a good sesh in there mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good to see a good sesh in there mate


thanks mate yeh about time to


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

O I so got DOMS!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Fcukin awesome session!!!! god i forgot how good hemo rage is
> 
> Flat bench press 90kg 8reps 95kg 6reps 100kg 4reps 105kg 2reps 110kg 1rep failed on second but 110kg is a pb!!!! :thumb: single arm dumble row 40kg 6x4 chinups bw 3x4 bw dips 6x3 tricep extensions 27kg 6x3 side delt raises 12.5kg 6x3 standing db alternate curls 22.5kg 12x3 bb curls 40kg 6x4.
> 
> Awesome and foooked


To regards my bench pb I hit this just after my M1T cycle so strength coming back while natty :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

great sesh there mate, have a rep 

get upto much at the w.e?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> great sesh there mate, have a rep
> 
> get upto much at the w.e?


after the gym it went a bit down hill mate had to pick the mrs up at 1.30am from the her xmas dinner she was late 2.00am I got her in the car we had a row and then she was sick all day sunday so no sleep at all and I had to look after my boy and nephew all day but who cares I had a good gym session


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just been given some nice new that my Clen should here soon :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> after the gym it went a bit down hill mate had to pick the mrs up at 1.30am from the her xmas dinner she was late 2.00am I got her in the car we had a row and then she was sick all day sunday so no sleep at all and I had to look after my boy and nephew all day but who cares I had a good gym session


u shoulda just kept ur mouth shut & got on with it.......then next time ur rough all day sunday...BOOM, "do u remember that time u were p!shed and i left u alone woman!....well fuk off!"


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u shoulda just kept ur mouth shut & got on with it.......then next time ur rough all day sunday...BOOM, "do u remember that time u were p!shed and i left u alone woman!....well fuk off!"


made me lol reps when I can :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> made we lol reps when I can :laugh:


lol iv been threw it many times


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u shoulda just kept ur mouth shut & got on with it.......then next time ur rough all day sunday...BOOM, "do u remember that time u were p!shed and i left u alone woman!....well fuk off!"


I'm not that type of guy had to have it out with her there and then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not that type of guy had to have it out with her there and then


fuk u coulda atleast waited till u had her in the bed :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u coulda atleast waited till u had her in the bed :lol:


yeh true but she passed out then I got on with it :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clen starts tomorrow


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

How you running the clen mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hartman said:


> How you running the clen mate?


Cuz of xmas in 3 weeks I'm going to do 2 week on 2 weeks off, they are 40mg so increasing e3d till i'm taking 120mg if i can take the sides


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Cuz of xmas in 3 weeks I'm going to do 2 week on 2 weeks off, they are 40mg so increasing e3d till i'm taking 120mg if i can take the sides


Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:
 

> Enjoy!!!!


I will Keeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Right heads back in the game (just  ) good session last night legs n shoulders, squats 110kg 8x3, leg curls 55kg 6x4, standing calf raises 100kg 10x3 could of done more weight so will up it next week, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x3, close grip cable upright rows 75kg 8x3, shrug machine 160kg 10x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Me today, start of Clen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Took first tab around 7am with taurine and vit c and yep I'm warm already, got the buzz and mild shakes, taurine will be 4g ed and Vit C 4g ed split in to two doses


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Haven't put up diet due to it being shocking and financial probs but being even more in debt wont hurt so got some protein in and chicken fillets.

Today:

shake

two chicken fillet wrap

4 scrambled eggs one toast, half pint milk

shake

chicken n veg tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Took first tab around 7am with taurine and vit c and yep I'm warm already, got the buzz and mild shakes, taurine will be 4g ed and Vit C 4g ed split in to two doses


36hr half life im sure? get it all in first thing


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 36hr half life im sure? get it all in first thing


yes mate its just the taurine and vit c will be split


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> yes mate its just the taurine and vit c will be split


ahhh...good stuff, i used to run it a 160mcg (chinesse stuff) shakes like fuk lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh...good stuff, i used to run it a 160mcg (chinesse stuff) shakes like fuk lol


yeh got chinese to, yeh shakes are going to be interesting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh got chinese to, yeh shakes are going to be interesting


honstly i could barely write lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> honstly i could barely write lol


yep already got that had to sign a report for my supervisor could write for sh!t and i've only just started


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Three of the worst tasks when on clen.......tweezing eyebrows, putting on mascara and giving the cats their insulin jabs, and that was every morning!!!!! :cursing: :laugh: Im suprised I have any eyes left!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Three of the worst tasks when on clen.......tweezing eyebrows, putting on mascara and giving the cats their insulin jabs, and that was every morning!!!!! :cursing: :laugh: Im suprised I have any eyes left!


Haha o dear


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Food planned today:

shake

chicken wrap

chicken and veg

3 boiled eggs, shake

Mince and veg tonight

Chest and bi's tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clen now up to two tabs.

Food planned today:

shake

chicken wrap

beef and mash

shake

quark jelly

not sure what to have tonight for last meal.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

indian take away with a big pizza and chips :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> indian take away with a big pizza and chips :tongue:


I'm tempted no one told me Clen makes you hungry FFS!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Tuff but good session, chest and bi's

Flat bench press 100kg 5x4 1x5 (5x5) incline db fly's 32.5kg 6x4 bb curls 40kg 6x4 standing alternate db curls 22.5kg 10x5 got a good pump in arms to so a good sign


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just got into work from seeing my little boy's school play so no mid morning snack, shaking like a goodun at the mo but not sure if that from then clen or a good session last night  .

Food today

Shake

two chicken fillet wrap

quark jelly

shake

not sure on tonights meal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


>


Dai, what gear are taking man mg:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, what gear are taking man mg:


the question is, what *arnt* they taking :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clen up'd to 3 tabs since saturday


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Clen up'd to 3 tabs since saturday


How you feeling? Have you had clen before?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> How you feeling? Have you had clen before?


I'm ok as you know just go the shakes no back pumps yet unless the taurine is working  , no i haven't but used eph so kinda knew what was coming

forgot to add that on Friday I was informed my supervisor that I can no longer have my water bottle on my desk and can not eat [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm ok as you know just go the shakes no back pumps yet unless the taurine is working  , no i haven't but used eph so kinda knew what was coming
> 
> forgot to add that on Friday I was informed my supervisor that I can no longer have my water bottle on my desk and can not eat [email protected]!!!!


 mg: Thats rubbish! You'll have to start wearing a bum bag, stick your food and water in there and just keep going to the loo. 

Add potassium tabs if you start cramping up too, works a treat....you might need them if you cant drink much.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: Thats rubbish! You'll have to start wearing a bum bag, stick your food and water in there and just keep going to the loo.
> 
> Add potassium tabs if you start cramping up too, works a treat....you might need them if you cant drink much.


Hell no no bum bag  water intake ok just got to have the bottle under my deck ffs


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Hell no no bum bag  water intake ok just got to have the bottle under my deck ffs


Well I think a bum bag would look very very stylish :lol: Just start wearing one and if you're boss asks why, tell him and he might let you eat food at your desk again!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No training since Thursday and works xmas tomorrow in Liverpool so taking a week off i think


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Well I think a bum bag would look very very stylish :lol: Just start wearing one and if you're boss asks why, tell him and he might let you eat food at your desk again!


Good point actually


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sadly it is my last day on Clen due to me droping the FCUKIN bottle don't know how but pritty much lost the whole lot so no point carrying on dogs were trying to get them to so looks like they'll be doing the shakes soon, can't afford anymore or anything else so gutted


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Sadly it is my last day on Clen due to me droping the FCUKIN bottle don't know how but pritty much lost the whole lot so no point carrying on dogs were trying to get them to so looks like they'll be doing the shakes soon, can't afford anymore or anything else so gutted


gutting, id be ripping the kitchen appart


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Sadly it is my last day on Clen due to me droping the FCUKIN bottle don't know how but pritty much lost the whole lot so no point carrying on dogs were trying to get them to so looks like they'll be doing the shakes soon, can't afford anymore or anything else so gutted


Damn it, you clumsy bugger!!!

Ah well... there's always the quark.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> Damn it, you clumsy bugger!!!
> 
> Ah well... there's always the quark.


Listen to this guy....he knows his stuff!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Damn it, you clumsy bugger!!!
> 
> Ah well... there's always the quark.





Keeks said:


> Listen to this guy....he knows his stuff!!!!!


I can't even afford that now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I can't even afford that now


 mg: Blinky flip! No quark! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pic from tonight getting changed for xmas party in Liverpool, traps , legs and abs have come on fuzzy pic for some reason


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: Blinky flip! No quark! :cursing:


I know i am well and truly on my @rse


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Pic from tonight getting changed for xmas party in Liverpool, traps , legs and abs have come on fuzzy pic for some reason
> 
> View attachment 103881


Looking good. Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Pic from tonight getting changed for xmas party in Liverpool, traps , legs and abs have come on fuzzy pic for some reason
> 
> View attachment 103881


Looking thick there, dude.

Gonna still be a load of lbm there when you lean down.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Looking thick there, dude.
> 
> Gonna still be a load of lbm there when you lean down.


Yeh i know not sure what to do next now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Looking good. Have a good one! :beer:


Thanks , i am p!ssed as sh!t at the mo


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh i know not sure what to do next now


I'd say just keep going at a sensible calorie deficit. Rely on diet if the meds are out the window. You're not too far off from getting down to a low bfp so it shouldn't take too long.

Once you're there, you can then decide what you want to do.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks , i am p!ssed as sh!t at the mo


Its your works do and you're on here!!! Get some more drinkies down ya and tell your boss that unless you can eat at your desk again, you will be returning to work with a bum bag!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Its your works do and you're on here!!! Get some more drinkies down ya and tell your boss that unless you can eat at your desk again, you will be returning to work with a bum bag!


Haha im stuffed full of chicken at the mo


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha im stuffed full of chicken at the mo


Well if you had your bum bag with you, you could've nicked loads of chicken for tomorrow!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Well if you had your bum bag with you, you could've nicked loads of chicken for tomorrow!


Ive made up for tomorrows trust me


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking much better Dai.. your shape is coming in nice now mate.. quads have come on a bit too :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> looking much better Dai.. your shape is coming in nice now mate.. quads have come on a bit too :thumbup1:


Thanks mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I wish you would put your pics up the right way... ive clicked my fckin neck now :cursing:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking big there Dai, seriously now lean up a bit more and you will look awesome son


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Looking big there Dai, seriously now lean up a bit more and you will look awesome son


Cheers dude yeh Will do


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

no xmas pudding for you..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Pic from tonight getting changed for xmas party in Liverpool, traps , legs and abs have come on fuzzy pic for some reason
> 
> View attachment 103881


looking huge mate, loadsa mass there,,,,keep cutting slowly & youll look a beast come summer


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking huge mate, loadsa mass there,,,,keep cutting slowly & youll look a beast come summer


Thanks ,yeh not sure i can cut over xmas


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks ,yeh not sure i can cut over xmas


youve done well recently mate... but as you know, consistency is the secret mate... so dont fall off the wagon over xmas:thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> youve done well recently mate... but as you know, consistency is the secret mate... so dont fall off the wagon over xmas:thumbup1:


to be honest mate I have never over indulged over xmas's so plenty of turkey and veg :wink:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I've took a week off from training so back and tri's tonight or tomorrow and diet hasn't been too bad so all is good, food planned today:

shake

three egg omelette, green beans and seasoned potatoes from works canteen

two chicken fillet wrap

shake

mrs is sorting tonight meal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

got my @rse down the gym last night strength was there but no energy but i got throught it, back and tri's with all excercises 8 reps 3 sets got on wide grip lat pull downs 90kg, seated cable row 85kg, hammer strength lat pulldowns 100kg (could of done 110kg), tricep pulldowns with flat and v-bar 65kg.

To regards my [email protected] up with droping my bottle of Clen I have carried on using the remainder of the bottle as I'm sure a few more days will help a bit so will defo finnish Clen in a day or two, I will then keep diet in check and will then get back on the caffiene tabs


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking good Dai and going strong too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Looking good Dai and going strong too. :thumbup1:


Thanks Jane, yeh getting there


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I've took a week off from training so back and tri's tonight or tomorrow and diet hasn't been too bad so all is good, food planned today:
> 
> shake
> 
> ...


never thought of tatties in omelette (stupid of me as my mum used to do that). lol I'll have to give it a go.. get bored of mushrooms in it and cheese makes me gag! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> never thought of tatties in omelette (stupid of me as my mum used to do that). lol I'll have to give it a go.. get bored of mushrooms in it and cheese makes me gag! lol


yeh I don't think there isn't anything ya can't stick in a omelette really


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I don't think there isn't anything ya can't stick in a omelette really


hehe for me there is.. meat, fish, cheese.. err chilli's! lol I remember being faced with an omelette with chilli's one morning by a BF - nearly threw up right there! h34r: I went without breakfast that morning! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> hehe for me there is.. meat, fish, cheese.. err chilli's! lol I remember being faced with an omelette with chilli's one morning by a BF - nearly threw up right there! h34r: I went without breakfast that morning! :tongue:


:laugh:.....o dear


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

As mentioned above clen will be ran till i run out which lucky for me actually ends on monday which completes two weeks of clen so two weeks off anyway now so may be able to get more in a week or so and continue with the cycle fingers crossed


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

And if you get more clen, then you can store it in this very stylish bum bag!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 104210
> 
> 
> And if you get more clen, then you can store it in this very stylish bum bag!


I was starting to like you keeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: :crying: Im sad now.
> 
> Maybe these are more your style
> 
> ...


I like the black one


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I like the black one


I knew you'd like that one, very swish isn't it!? :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Better than storing it on the kitchen floor. :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

something always happens to me before xmas car is in the garage cuz of suspension arm has bust get on the motorbike this morning flat battery I get it going and now it cut out just as I get into the works carpark :cursing: :cursing: so can't get home can't get to the gym and stressed through the fcuk roof :cursing: :cursing:..... :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

fixed the motorbike amazing what ya can do with a paperclip but missed the free works xmas dinner so no turkey and veg


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Just a note:

When I hit like 2 posts up, it wasn't cos I like the fact that your bike broke or that you missed the gym!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hi buddy, how ya getting on (other than broken motors)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hi buddy, how ya getting on (other than broken motors)


it was ok till a few days ago stressed again and problems at home


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> it was ok till a few days ago stressed again and problems at home


ahh not so good mate  im in the same boat atm...hope ya get it sorted before chrimbo


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh not so good mate  im in the same boat atm...hope ya get it sorted before chrimbo


O dear you to, right back at ya mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> O dear you to, right back at ya mate


fuking wimin (or not fuking as the case may be :lol: )


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuking wimin (or not fuking as the case may be :lol: )


O yes


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> it was ok till a few days ago stressed again and problems at home





JANIKvonD said:


> ahh not so good mate  im in the same boat atm...hope ya get it sorted before chrimbo


Oh double heck guys!!!! Whats going on with everyone at the moment.....everyones either sad or poorly! :no: Not good!

Hope ya both ok and get things sorted!! Im Team Taffy mascot and therefore will try and cheer you up if I can......give me a shout if you need to chat. 

Dai...think happy thoughts about fancy coloured bum bags :thumb:

Jan..... h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Oh double heck guys!!!! Whats going on with everyone at the moment.....everyones either sad or poorly! :no: Not good!
> 
> Hope ya both ok and get things sorted!! Im Team Taffy mascot and therefore will try and cheer you up if I can......give me a shout if you need to chat.
> 
> ...


pmsl @ that last bit h34r: that'll cheer me up in any situation tbf :lol:

but today im fekin ace!...singing the chrimbo tunes too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have now had my works xmas dinner so full of turkey amd veg and now sat at my desk with a paper xmas hat on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I have now had my works xmas dinner so full of turkey amd veg and now sat at my desk with a paper xmas hat on


piiiiics


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> piiiiics




:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> View attachment 104661
> 
> 
> :laugh:


pmsl superb


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl superb


fcuk it its xmas


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> fcuk it its xmas


i love the chrimbo hats....any1 not putting theres on soon get screamed at


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just checked weight and looking at around 15st 12lbs so no loss while on two weeks of Clen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Morning....just letting everyone know I'm still here and this end of the world thing hasn't happened yet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Got to the gym at last for legs and shoulders , changing to lighter weight more reps on lower body parts which landed up me having more pump got on squats 100kg 10x2 then another five reps due to getting a stabbing pain in left knee so stopped, leg curls 50kg 10x3, seated calf raises 40kg 10x4, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x3, side delt raises in strict form so 10kg 8x3 each side, shrug machine 160kg 8x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Went out for mrs birthday lastnight somewhere posh to try and smooth things over so had 10oz steak then hit the town few beers then a chicken fillet burger lovely but now i have a fcukin cold


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

My new year's resolutions is to enjoy life a bit more, be more out going, less stressed and become a big mofo merry xmas to my followers of this journal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope u had a great chrimbo bud


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hope u had a great chrimbo bud


Yes mate feel like a fat fcuker at the mo , hope you did to


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Yes mate feel like a fat fcuker at the mo , hope you did to


i did mate....but i feel like a skinny fuker atm lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dragged my @rss to the gym but lost all motorvation and strength did chest and arms quite a sh!t session with lots of drop sets so looks like back to basics


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

But a good pump tho


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> My new year's resolutions is to enjoy life a bit more, *be more out going*, less stressed and become a big mofo merry xmas to my followers of this journal


How much more out going?!?! This much........

Glad you've had a good Xmas, and my new years resolution which you'll be glad to hear, is to not post any more bum bags pics in your journal!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> How much more out going?!?! This much........
> View attachment 105386
> 
> 
> Glad you've had a good Xmas, and my new years resolution which you'll be glad to hear, is to not post any more bum bags pics in your journal!


Thats not funny


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Thats not funny


  Sorry, it did tickle me though.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Sorry, it did tickle me though.


Weird how the smallest thing tickles you :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> How much more out going?!?! This much........
> View attachment 105386
> 
> 
> Glad you've had a good Xmas, and my new years resolution which you'll be glad to hear, *is to not post any more bum bags pics in your journal!*


unless ur modeling them


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning buddy


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Weird how the smallest thing tickles you :whistling:


Exactly!! I can laugh for days over something that no-one else thinks is funny! 

Simple things please simple minds......thats me!!!!!! :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> unless ur modeling them


Not allowed......no more bum bags!! :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Exactly!! I can laugh for days over something that no-one else thinks is funny!
> 
> Simple things please simple minds......thats me!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Not allowed......no more bum bags!! :innocent:


lol im sure he wont object


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Right so glad to be back to work and get in to a routine again and get my @rss in gear (no pun intended) I haven't checked weight but from the mirror I can't see much change top abs just still visable when tensed so happy days just got to get strength back up after too much time from the gym.

First on my agenda is to once again get my gyno down which has popped up again so which means I only suppressed it last time so will be running adex for longer followed by nolva as normal, fingers crossed then I will be once again looking to do a test cycle.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Long time no post from me. Great thread Dai, keep it up son.

P.S. I am runnning the same Clen.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> Long time no post from me. Great thread Dai, keep it up son.
> 
> P.S. I am runnning the same Clen.


thanks dude good to hear from ya, well I hope ya get some results from the Clen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keep on finding white bits in my protein from Powerbeck so started to think is it filler or quality of the protein so changing back to maxiraw and see how I get on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy new yr mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Happy new yr mate.
> 
> :thumbup1:


And to you and your family Milky don't worry I'm still following ya journal mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last night was back, tri's and bi's as I have had too much time away from the gym I just added the bi's in to catch up, got on wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3 after this I new I couldn't go all out so everyweight after this was reduced, seated cable row 85kg 8x3, hammer strength lat pull downs 100kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 65kg 6x4 (getting knackered now), seated tricep puchdowns 160kg 8x3, energy was very low after this hit tricep pulldowns with rope and flat bar both starting at 60kg and could only hit 5 reps so did 5 reps on each drop set on 50kg then 40kg, just to finish off did bb curls 40kg 8x3, felt pumped a bit after session so not too bad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You soon get the bug back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> You soon get the bug back mate :thumbup1:


yeh its getting there


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

protein just turned up


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Legs and shoulders tonight not 100% so didn't try and do 10x3 all round did squats 100kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 8x3, couldn't do leg extensions left knee went again after second rep, seated calf raises 50kg 10x4, rear delt fly machine 60kg 8x3, side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4, close grip cable upright rows 75kg 8reps , 6reps , 4reps fooked!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just checked weight hovering round 16st now so defo a few lbs added over xmas


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Just checked weight hovering round 16st now so defo a few lbs added over xmas


Its Xmas though, its allowed. Bet theres not many people that jump on the scales and havent put on a few lbs. And it can also be that extra motivation to get back to training hard and kicking asss!?!?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Its Xmas though, its allowed. Bet theres not many people that jump on the scales and havent put on a few lbs. And it can also be that extra motivation to get back to training hard and kicking asss!?!?


Yeh true , back to it now more effort and targets to get to


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chest and bi's today had to scrap the bottom of my hemo rage bl00dy thing solidified but got enough to have a good session , changing to 8x3 has really helped with getting a pump and the feel that the muscle has been worked did flat bench press 80kg 8x4, fly machine 80kg 8x3, chest getting tired when getting to hammer strength press 80kg 5x5, seated incline alternate db curls 20kg 16x3, arms getting tired already now then did bb curls 40kg 6reps, 5reps, 4reps, hammer curls across body 25kg 16reps, 12reps , 8reps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not an amazing diet but so far been able to keep to two shakes a day, two chicken fillets and baked potato, tub of quark and meal by the mrs at night


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Chest and bi's today had to scrap the bottom of my hemo rage bl00dy thing solidified but got enough to have a good session


How often do you take the pre-workout?

I only ask because I was using one for every single workout. That's 5 times a week, 52 weeks a year. I was so used to taking one, I thought I couldn't lift without it. Then, a few weeks ago, I went cold turkey and started lifting without one. TBH, I didn't really notice that much difference - workouts were still just as good.

Now, I take one just once a week when I reckon I've got a big day coming up (like legs or back). I'm finding it then kicks in and I get more focus and intensity.

I now try to use a pre as little as possible so that when I do, I get a better effect.

Basically, what I've found is that less is more.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> How often do you take the pre-workout?
> 
> I only ask because I was using one for every single workout. That's 5 times a week, 52 weeks a year. I was so used to taking one, I thought I couldn't lift without it. Then, a few weeks ago, I went cold turkey and started lifting without one. TBH, I didn't really notice that much difference - workouts were still just as good.
> 
> ...


Well while ya on gear I don't really think ya need to but yeh ya right you do get used to them but I only use the hemo rage when I'm on my @rse and need energy/good session, so to be honest i hardly use it I think the last time I used it was 4 weeks ago


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just ordered USP Lab's BCAA's 8:1:1 ratio £21 free delivery from amazon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session tonight back and tri's got on wide grip lat pulldowns 90kg 8x3, seated cable row 85kg 8x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 8x3, seated tricep pushdowns 160kg 8x4, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x4, couldn't get on cables or db due to the gym being busy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Good session tonight back and tri's got on wide grip lat pulldowns 90kg 8x3, seated cable row 85kg 8x4, hammer strength lat pulldowns 110kg 8x3, seated tricep pushdowns 160kg 8x4, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x4, couldn't get on cables or db due to the gym being busy


Good sesh there Dai... keep smashing it mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good sesh there Dai... keep smashing it mate


thanks dude.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

:confused1: @Jay.32


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lol sorry mate I typed a post that was meant for another thread ha.. so had to delete before you got even more confused


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> lol sorry mate I typed a post that was meant for another thread ha.. so had to delete before you got even more confused


yeh i Know it was mate  been reading the thread to fckers used my name in the title :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

I was watching Raw Iron the other day ! Arnie maybe a legend, but Lou is an animal 

Subbed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows dai today?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows dai today?


Like sh!t mate just spent 24hrs in hospital with my little boy , no sleep and no proper food


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Like sh!t mate just spent 24hrs in hospital with my little boy , no sleep and no proper food


whats up mate? is he ok??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Let recovery begin


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> whats up mate? is he ok??


He hit his head/face in nursery in the morning went to a&e for a checkup got the OK just a really bad split lip then he went in to shock late at night so straight back then on 24hrs obs.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> He hit his head/face in nursery in the morning went to a&e for a checkup got the OK just a really bad split lip then he went in to shock late at night so straight back then on 24hrs obs.


bl00dy hell... hope he's feeling better mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> bl00dy hell... hope he's feeling better mate


well to be honest the why he was this morning it's like nothing happened :cursing:  bl00dy kids


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope the little'uns on the mend and all is good in "The Jones" household


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Hope the little'uns on the mend and all is good in "The Jones" household


yeh he is, yeh house hold ok at the mo thanks mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh he is, yeh house hold ok at the mo thanks mate


Good to hear that mate, funny thing with the little'uns they're more stronger and capable than we think


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Good to hear that mate, funny thing with the little'uns they're more stronger and capable than we think


spot on mate!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Patsy said:


> Good to hear that mate, funny thing with the little'uns they're more stronger and capable than we think


And noisyer


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> And noisyer


o god yes


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Let recovery begin


never used these... tell me more Dai??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> never used these... tell me more Dai??


I would say BCAA are best at recovery where by taking a shake straight after a work out it helps replenish what you have used and speed up recovery


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I would say BCAA are best at recovery where by taking a shake straight after a work out it helps replenish what you have used and speed up recovery


How much you paying for them Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> How much you paying for them Dai?


£21 amazon free delivery to


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> £21 amazon free delivery to


how long will they last you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ffs mate hope he's ok, mind my wee lass cut her knee and had to get stitches.....took about 4 of them to hold her down while the done it. was near in tears lol....next morning i woke up to her pulled the paper ones off lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> how long will they last you


it's powder mate and a 450g tub so training 3-4 times a week should last a month or so


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs mate hope he's ok, mind my wee lass cut her knee and had to get stitches.....took about 4 of them to hold her down while the done it. was near in tears lol....next morning i woke up to her pulled the paper ones off lol


yeh he's ok now just had a txt off the mrs saying she's going to kill him, yeh I know what ya mean he was saying sorry when he was sick and saying thank you when I wiped his mouth :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just got back from a really good session amazing what a roast chicken dinner and 400mg of caffeine can do legs and shoulders tonight did squats with a pb to regards reps n sets 100kg 8x4, leg curls 50kg 8x4, didn't do leg extensions due left knee starting again , seated calf raises 50kg 10x4, rear delt fly machine 60kg 10x4, side delt raises 10kg 8x3 not happy about the weight but my side delts are sh!t, cable upright 65kg 8x4 lowered the weight on a few exercises but feel good for it .

Also first time using my new bcaa's and really happy tastes good mixes ok used to much water but all good


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad the little one's ok Dai! :thumb: Hope you're well too!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Glad the little one's ok Dai! :thumb: Hope you're well too!


Yes he is thanks , hope ya ok to and things are better


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Yes he is thanks , hope ya ok to and things are better


Good good. They bounce back quickly don't they :thumb: Yeah Im good thanks, getting there.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:



> Good good. They bounce back quickly don't they :thumb: Yeah Im good thanks, getting there.


Good to hear


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Wierd session today felt sh!t but got really pumped , arms and chest done but very busy gym so couldn't do everything and ideal weights had to do arms first seated incline alternate db curls 22.5kg 12x3, hammer curls across body 25kg 12x3, bb curls 40kg 8x3, hammer strength chest press 90kg 8x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

What am i on about arms were 12x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure if it coincidence but since using my bcaa's after the gym the last two sessions I'm not getting doms


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ALIGHT DAI YA BIG STRONG FUKER!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ALIGHT DAI YA BIG STRONG FUKER!


Arrr you say such nice things


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

watching Dorian interview in work


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

I was a little bit put off DY after watching that interview. Seems he's a bit way out there for my liking. Not drinking tap water so you can dream better ? Aye right o.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I was a little bit put off DY after watching that interview. Seems he's a bit way out there for my liking. Not drinking tap water so you can dream better ? Aye right o.


I haven't got to that bit yet so shhhh!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> watching Dorian interview in work


Just watched this aswel Dai... very good... I want some of that stuff he's been smoking :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Oops sorry ! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just got a free app called TVcatchup got most channels on it and been watching top gear on Dave in work :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai, do some work for fck sake..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, do some work for fck sake..


I'm trying, it's tuff at the top


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good sessions tonight back on the hemo rage , back and triceps wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x4, pullups 4x4, behind head tricep extensions 30kg 8x3, tricep pushdowms wit flat and vbar 60kg 8x3 and for the first time in ages i good a really good pump in my triceps but elbows are killing me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not a big change recently just about see abs so need to get back in in diet wise

Start



Now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Haven't a clue why picks go sideways


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Not a big change recently just about see abs so need to get back in in diet wise
> 
> Start
> 
> ...


very good progress there Dai... and good to see you took that overcoat of hair off.

Honestly mate look really good mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Definitely looking leaner and more defined.

Keep it up man. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> very good progress there Dai... and good to see you took that overcoat of hair off.
> 
> Honestly mate look really good mate. :thumbup1:





The Cheese said:


> Definitely looking leaner and more defined.
> 
> Keep it up man. :thumb:


thanks guys xmas did not help with keeping my top abs and not being too big headed I do look better I just can't take a good pic, yes @Jay.32 got the trimmers out again  and yep upper body is deffo getting leaner but still sitting around the 16st mark.

On another note started to get the odd itchy nip and tingling again so going back on to adex as soon as I can get hold of my two sources:cursing:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks guys xmas did not help with keeping my top abs and not being too big headed I do look better I just can't take a good pic, yes @Jay.32 got the trimmers out again  and yep upper body is deffo getting leaner but still sitting around the 16st mark.
> 
> On another note started to get the odd itchy nip and tingling again so going back on to adex as soon as I can get hold of my two sources:cursing:


If your are staying around the 16 stone mark!!! it means whilst you are getting leaner! you are also gaining muscle mass :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> If your are staying around the 16 stone mark!!! it means whilst you are getting leaner! you are also gaining muscle mass :thumbup1:


Yeh but would like to see the scales go down tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorted just as I said I had no reply from a source the have just emailed me but the have a back log so looking at starting adex again maybe end of next week :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh but would like to see the scales go down tho


its called a clean bulk mate, which is hard for most people to do.. If your happy with your size now... reduce your carbs and increase protein :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> its called a clean bulk mate, which is hard for most people to do.. If your happy with your size now... reduce your carbs and increase protein :thumbup1:


yeh like I said before i know I need to sort my diet again


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh like I said before i know I need to sort my diet again


yeah.. you can get nice and lean for the summer now mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah.. you can get nice and lean for the summer now mate


thats the plan with a bit of a boost in a few months if I can


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thats the plan with a bit of a boost in a few months if I can


Say good bye to the bbq though ha


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Say good bye to the bbq though ha


hell no grilled chicken, lean burgers sorted :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't get them from Tesco's ! lol Not unless you are partial to a bit of pony !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't get them from Tesco's ! lol Not unless you are partial to a bit of pony !


haha yeh saw that on the news


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Another good session to add to the list , legs and shoulders tonight squats 110kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 8x3, knee felt ok so didn't push it so mist leg extensions , seated calf raises 60kg 10x3, rear delt fly machine 60kg 8x2 then 65kg 8x2, side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4, db shrugs which i haven't done in a long time so thought i could start at 50kg i was so wrong only did 6reps so down to 42kg cuz i couldn't find the 45's but did 8x4


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Another good session to add to the list , legs and shoulders tonight squats 110kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 8x3, knee felt ok so didn't push it so mist leg extensions , seated calf raises 60kg 10x3, rear delt fly machine 60kg 8x2 then 65kg 8x2, side delt raises 12.5kg 6x4, db shrugs which i haven't done in a long time so thought i could start at* 50kg i was so wrong only did 6reps* so down to 42kg cuz i couldn't find the 45's but did 8x4


pmsl, done this many a time. workouts are looking solid mate, hows the diet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl, done this many a time. workouts are looking solid mate, hows the diet


diet up and down to be honest mate need to strict now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure if im coming down with anything but my and hands and joints are killing me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fcukin around again trying to see my progress delts are coming on but need more side delt


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Delts will come, pesky muscles to work, but they seem to just BOOM explode out in one go ! Lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Fcukin around again trying to see my progress delts are coming on but need more side delt


I cant actually work out that picture?! What way up is it? And hope your feeling ok, loads of bugs around at the moment, nasty things!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I cant actually work out that picture?! What way up is it? And hope your feeling ok, loads of bugs around at the moment, nasty things!


The pic is upside down my bl00dy phone doesn't like downloading picks on here , yeh bug of some sort ache like hell at night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just got back from the gym went at the last minute due to the snow with no sups in me and had a good session losts of pain and pumps , did chest and bi's hammer strength chest press 110kg 6x4, fly machine 85kg 8x3, seated plate loaded close grip preacher curls 30kg 8x3, seated slight incline db curls 22.5kg 12x4


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Just got back from the gym went at the last minute due to the snow with no sups in me and had a good session losts of pain and pumps , did chest and bi's hammer strength chest press 110kg 6x4, fly machine 85kg 8x3, seated plate loaded close grip preacher curls 30kg 8x3, seated slight incline db curls 22.5kg 12x4


whats sups you using pre work out Dai..?

All im using is a strong coffee lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> whats sups you using pre work out Dai..?
> 
> All im using is a strong coffee lol


when I'm really on my @rse I use hemo rage but normally 400mg of caffeine so yeh same as you really just a strong coffee


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Now i'm in work I have re done the pic


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

more defanition coming there Dai :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> more defanition coming there Dai :thumbup1:


Thanks Jay, as said before just need to do more side delt work now


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks Jay, as said before just need to do more side delt work now


double handed latt raises on cable pullys are good mate... you know the ones where you cross your hands?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> double handed latt raises on cable pullys are good mate... you know the ones where you cross your hands?


sounds interesting


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 108392


yeh thought it was that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

happy days new source has come through just received package :thumb: , will start adex tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

How do you find that Hemo Rage Dai ? Is it the new UC stuff ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How do you find that Hemo Rage Dai ? Is it the new UC stuff ?


yeh its the uc and its strong mate one scoop, i took it once at 7pm didn't sleep till the next night so I only take when I train in the day or when I feel i'm on my @rse, don't get pump really but lots of energy and focus


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Another good session back and tri's first was lat pull downs started at 90kg but found i was not using my lats more arms so all weights were lowered tonight but with extra set wide grip lat pull downs 85kg 8x4, hammer strength lat pull downs 100kg 8x4, rear delt fly machine 60kg 8x4, seated tricep push downs 180kg 8x4, tricep pull downs with flat and vbar 60kg 8x3, good pumps in back and arms so happy finally finding what works for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai, do you find the Hemo rage made you gassy ?

I mean burping BTW.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Dai, do you find the Hemo rage made you gassy ?
> 
> I mean burping BTW.


No mate but it doesn't settle in my stomach if i don't have enough food in me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin


Morning mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I've made a newbi error grabed a bag of mini chicken fillets from farm foods as it was £3.50 instead of the iceland ready cooked fillets i get and for some reason something told me to weight them I've only been getting 25g of protein from using two iceland chicken fillets FFS!! 50g of protein from now on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Beef stew.... that is all


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Beef stew.... that is all
> 
> View attachment 108892


 :drool: :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Went to bed Thursday night fit as a fiddle wake up Friday full of fcukin cold but anyway full of carbs now to keep energy up and just got back from the gym for legs and shoulders leg press 200kg 8x4, leg curls 50kg 8x3 supper sets with leg extensions 55kg (not propper weight ) , standing calf raises 120kg 10x3, bb upright row 40kg 8x4, side delt raises 12.5kg 8x3, legs haven't been that pumped for a long time


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Went to bed Thursday night fit as a fiddle wake up Friday full of fcukin cold but anyway full of carbs now to keep energy up and just got back from the gym for legs and shoulders leg press 200kg 8x4, leg curls 50kg 8x3 supper sets with leg curls 55kg (not propper weight ) , standing calf raises 120kg 10x3, bb upright row 40kg 8x4, side delt raises 12.5kg 8x3, legs haven't been that pumped for a long time


:sad: Thats no good Dai, get well soon! Get some vit c and zinc down ya neck too.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :sad: Thats no good Dai, get well soon! Get some vit c and zinc down ya neck too.


Yeh i am


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Defo feeling glutes and hams today


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

for a while now life has been a little bit stressful diet as taken a big hit once again due to a just can't be @rsed mood, so for a while now I have been fasting from 9pm-12pm even through xmas which I can confirm had no effect apart from making me more hugry and eating the wrong foods so from this morning I will be back on the shake and oats first thing in the morning, also we all know adex reduces water retention so I'm sure I'll loss a few lbs over the next few weeks


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

It's not easy to stay focussed when life is throwing crap at you.

But stick with it man. You're committed enough to get the results you want.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> It's not easy to stay focussed when life is throwing crap at you.
> 
> But stick with it man. You're committed enough to get the results you want.


cheers mate but it's the mrs throwing crap at me :laugh:, yeh training I'm committed two as the gym is where i escape to for a hour  its the diet i can't nail


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just to clarify my mrs isn't really throwing things at me  and just a few things in my life are changing and I don't like it but hey just got to deal with it as best as I can


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Diet just takes time and patience, mate. Keep plugging away and don't feel down if you're not hitting that sweet spot right now. Eventually, if you're patient, you will.

If one thing doesn't work, try another. Don't keep flogging a dead horse on the same thing over and over again.

I had to try a few different things before I found what worked for me. For example, I started out on just a low calorie diet just eating salads and crap like that but that didn't really work. Then I tried Keto but that always left me hungry. I also tried one or two other things before settling on IF and I found that did work. In less than a year I went from 19 stone to 12 and a half. I added ECA in the morning and the fat fell away without me ever feeling really hungry. Admittedly, I also up cardio on a cut but as you know, fat loss is all about diet.

I'd never have done it if I hadn't experimented and found what worked for me.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

yeh you would think I would have it nailed by now but one thing I will be starting soon is cardio I said a while back I was going to buy a bike but with moving house in a few moths and need a bigger car I'm just going to do it at the gym,this will start after my second atempt of getting rid of my gyno


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good pumps tonight for chest and bi's busy gym so didn't get ideal work out hammer strength chest press 100kg 10x4, fly machine 90kg 8x3, preacher curl machine v grip 30kg 8x3, standing alternate db curls 22.5kg 12x4


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Loving the new Avi in them speedos you s*xy thang!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Loving the new Avi in them speedos you s*xy thang!!!!!


Just following in your footsteps :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Just following in your footsteps :thumb:


we are in true Team Taffy Style!!!

Dai, we are like startski & hutch!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> we are in true Team Taffy Style!!!
> 
> Dai, we are like startski & hutch!!!


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/UltraLifter?annotation_id=annotation_580017&feature=iv&src_vid=TNzCrdzv_pY


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/UltraLifter?annotation_id=annotation_580017&feature=iv&src_vid=TNzCrdzv_pY


Im loving that vid, and thinking I might use that song for my comps this season  Really liking it, A LOT!!!!

Anyways, hope ya feeling better, and ace avi! :thumb:

And as The Cheese said with diet, it can take some getting right....but persevere as you will get it right. Change it if its not working, but keep a diary of things, so you know what you have tried and what does/doesnt work for you, so can you maybe take bits from one diet, add it to bits of another, but sure enough, you'll get it right.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Im loving that vid, and thinking I might use that song for my comps this season  Really liking it, A LOT!!!!
> 
> Anyways, hope ya feeling better, and ace avi! :thumb:
> 
> And as The Cheese said with diet, it can take some getting right....but persevere as you will get it right. Change it if its not working, but keep a diary of things, so you know what you have tried and what does/doesnt work for you, so can you maybe take bits from one diet, add it to bits of another, but sure enough, you'll get it right.


Thanks keeks yeh I like a really good motivation vid and will persevere with the diet, yeh giving @Jay.32 a run for his money for the avi


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, just passing through, sorry for intrusion..have a good day......


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, just passing through, sorry for intrusion..have a good day......


its never a intrusion with you


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Watching man v food mg:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Watching man v food mg:


Me too, gutted mate, not doing me any good.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Me too, gutted mate, not doing me any good.


Im sat here watching it with a tub of peanut butter


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Im sat here watching it with a tub of peanut butter


Hope its the BP stuff mate...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Hope its the BP stuff mate...


Na 450g £1 special from lidle


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Na 450g £1 special from lidle


1 kg for £4 mate and its top stuff as well....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Can only ever watch that programme when Im off season! Its banned from my telly the rest of the year, its beyond torture otherwise!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> 1 kg for £4 mate and its top stuff as well....


Im getting used to pb now so i might


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Can only ever watch that programme when Im off season! Its banned from my telly the rest of the year, its beyond torture otherwise!


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

right another spanner in the works got told last night by the mrs that we have had confirmation of our house move and might be moving in the next 4 weeks and I still need a new car by June so not alot of extra money for protein powder etc now which I was about to buy today as I have ran out, so just so that I have some form of nutrients in me my plan is now to continue with my bcaa's but taking in the morning, after gym or before bed, food will be what ever we can afford, to regards my bcaa's once my current tub is used I will be moving over to Purple Raath which also includs EAA's which are more for muscle grouth/protein synthesis a 1kg tub will last me just over a month instead of three weeks worth of shakes.

Not sure if this is the best way to go so anymore input from other would help?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> right another spanner in the works got told last night by the mrs that we have had confirmation of our house move and might be moving in the next 4 weeks and I still need a new car by June so not alot of extra money for protein powder etc now which I was about to buy today as I have ran out, so just so that I have some form of nutrients in me my plan is now to continue with my bcaa's but taking in the morning, after gym or before bed, food will be what ever we can afford, to regards my bcaa's once my current tub is used I will be moving over to Purple Raath which also includs EAA's which are more for muscle grouth/protein synthesis a 1kg tub will last me just over a month instead of three weeks worth of shakes.
> 
> Not sure if this is the best way to go so anymore input from other would help?


Dai, I noticed you use pre work out pump supps!!! I think buying protein is more important than this... I never use pre work out supps! I just have a strong coffee


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, I noticed you use pre work out pump supps!!! I think buying protein is more important than this... I never use pre work out supps! I just have a strong coffee


Yeh but I bought hemo rage along time ago and it went solid so its in the bin now as you know I take 400mg of caffeine tabs untill i runs out and back to the strong coffee like ya self


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You just have to tighten your belt a bit mate...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> You just have to tighten your belt a bit mate...


yeh I know but it did help with me buying enough adex and nolva to try and get my puffy nips down again


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say if you need to save a bit of cash, the BCAAs should be the first thing to be dropped.

I know some people swear by them but there's not a single proper scientific study out there that says they do any good. There's some theoretical evidence that they help recovery and the immune system but not enough is known about these kinds of supplements to be sure.

Quoting the last bit from here: http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/nutritional-supplements-bcaa-and-its-effect-on-sports-performance-40852



> Summary
> 
> There are many, many claims for the effectiveness of BCAA supplements related to athletic performance and exercise training; but while some have a solid theoretical rationale, most of these claims are dubious at best. Even where claims have a promising rationale, the actual evidence from well-controlled studies in humans is limited. To complicate the situation further, most studies demonstrating a beneficial role of supplemental BCAAs used untrained individuals; the implications of these findings to athletes are therefore currently unknown. Moreover, BCAAs can be found in a number of foods in relatively high amounts (see figure 3), and so supplements may not be necessary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with Cheese tbh Dai, BCAA's are a handy addition but in the grand scheme of things, you can get a lot of the amino acids from food. I'd stick to your protein and knock the other stuff on the head until you are in a better place.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

My attempt at quark cheesecake


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> My attempt at quark cheesecake


Im on my way............


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I give it 5 out of 10 needs more flavour


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No training for almost a week due to my neck not sure what ive done but pain was right in the centre of my left trap so back and tri's today or tomorrow


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I give it 5 out of 10 needs more flavour


Still looks lovely! Have you got any of the My protein flavdrops? If you've made strawberry cheesecake, if you add some of the dros too, you'd have a lot of flavour in there and it would be super ace!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> No training for almost a week due to my neck not sure what ive done but pain was right in the centre of my left trap so back and tri's today or tomorrow


Doesn't hurt to take a week off every now and again, mate.

I take one off every ten or so. Occasionally I'll deload but sometimes, I won't touch a plate at all.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/back_off_and_grow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Still looks lovely! Have you got any of the My protein flavdrops? If you've made strawberry cheesecake, if you add some of the dros too, you'd have a lot of flavour in there and it would be super ace!


Yeh i got flavour drops maybe not strong enough tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Morning....week two of Adex and I'm not sure what to do next I have back like pumps on my right side and for those who don't know what I'm doing I'm doing Adex 1mg each day to try and reverse gyno, I haven't heard of this being a side affect but maybe I'm running a good brand of Adex and its playing havoc with my kidneys? so anyway to see if it makes a difference I am going to do 1mg eod and just to top everything off I have also been told I may have gained more fat/tissue behind my nipple giving the cone affect from my Superdrol and M1T cycles.... :confused1: .com


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Why don't you get some letro to reverse that gyno m8. It will hit it harder n quicker than Adex will.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why don't you get some letro to reverse that gyno m8. It will hit it harder n quicker than Adex will.


its the sex drive and moods that I'm worried about, but now i'm not sure if i'm best just trying to get near 10% bf and see


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> its the sex drive and moods that I'm worried about, but now i'm not sure if i'm best just trying to get near 10% bf and see


Well if you use Letro, you'll get rid of the gyno quicker, and not need to be on it as long as you will with the Adex at quite a high dose tbh, they both will kill your sex drive due to lowering Estrogen levels too far.

As for the moods, well i'm a moody cvnt at the best of times, so no one can tell the difference in me ! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well if you use Letro, you'll get rid of the gyno quicker, and not need to be on it as long as you will with the Adex at quite a high dose tbh, they both will kill your sex drive due to lowering Estrogen levels too far.
> 
> As for the moods, well i'm a moody cvnt at the best of times, so no one can tell the difference in me ! lol


yeh we'll see how I get on with the adex and a longer cycle , still confused now which doesn't help


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Things are not good had a bit of a episode last night went to gym for full body workout due to taking a week off started on squats could only do 110kg 2x6 so went on the leg press hit 210kg 4x8 which i was happy a bit tierd already but carried on, tried seated calf raises 45kg could only do a few reps so did leg curls 50kg 3x8 super set with leg extension which I'm starting to like and to be fare I got a good pump but I couldn't do last set on extensions and had to sit down before I fell down, leg stuff is upstairs so just about got down them and called it a day straight to my car and off home got home and pritty much collapsed in the kitchen spewed my ring up and sat on the floor for a good 15 mins god love the mrs she didn't take the p!ss and helped me get on the sofa and got some food down me, so basically i'm fcked no energy aching head to toe come to the conclusion my cold has turned to flu or I have a viral infection again hence the back ache, lastly nips are tingling again so adex ed now.

Sorry for the long woffle peps


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Things are not good had a bit of a episode last night went to gym for full body workout due to taking a week off started on squats could only do 110kg 2x6 so went on the leg press hit 210kg 4x8 which i was happy a bit tierd already but carried on, tried seated calf raises 45kg could only do a few reps so did leg curls 50kg 3x8 super set with leg extension which I'm starting to like and to be fare I got a good pump but I couldn't do last set on extensions and had to sit down before I fell down, leg stuff is upstairs so just about got down them and called it a day straight to my car and off home got home and pritty much collapsed in the kitchen spewed my ring up and sat on the floor for a good 15 mins god love the mrs she didn't take the p!ss and helped me get on the sofa and got some food down me, so basically i'm fcked no energy aching head to toe come to the conclusion my cold has turned to flu or I have a viral infection again hence the back ache, lastly nips are tingling again so adex ed now.
> 
> Sorry for the long woffle peps


ffs Dai... time for a rest mate.... and recoup... your body needs a hoilday. lo


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> ffs Dai... time for a rest mate.... and recoup... your body needs a hoilday. lo


yeh just going to take things easy for a while


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Wise move Dai, I don't think I am far behind you either, I am feeling burnt out today, like I might be coming down with something.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wise move Dai, I don't think I am far behind you either, I am feeling burnt out today, like I might be coming down with something.


the problem i've got in my head is at the mo is it could be is my estrogen is too low so taking it easy and keeing a close eye on things


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hi buddy, hows the cut going?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hi buddy, hows the cut going?


good and bad mate haven't been able to get back on things since xmas and back on adex for gyno but at the mo I've got signs of flu or low estrogen:confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> good and bad mate haven't been able to get back on things since xmas and back on adex for gyno but at the mo I've got signs of flu or low estrogen:confused1:


what u currently running mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> what u currently running mate?


Nothing mate still not on cycle still trying to get rid of my puffy chest/nips


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Nothing mate still not on cycle still trying to get rid of my puffy chest/nips


u tried letro yet?

get on the 1rip/dnp/t3 lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been running 1mg Adex EOD as I felt I was getting itchy nips, and since I upped it, I feel worse. So I am going to drop mine back to 0.5mg for a bit, it's that or I have a virus or i'm over tired.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u tried letro yet?
> 
> get on the 1rip/dnp/t3 lol


as I said to Monkey letro sides put me off but to be honest I have even thought of trentest or just a clen and t3 only cycle to get bf down


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I have been running 1mg Adex EOD as I felt I was getting itchy nips, and since I upped it, I feel worse. So I am going to drop mine back to 0.5mg for a bit, it's that or I have a virus or i'm over tired.


yeh same here going back to eod and take it from there


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

New fast & furious 6 movie :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Beef stew @Jay.32


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't win pics are either sideways or multi pic :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mmmmmmmm not fair... i want some


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

for a very shocking and scary leg session the other day I have some very nice doms in my quads today which I haven't had for a while so thanks @Keeks for the info on foot postions on leg press


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Beef stew @Jay.32
> 
> View attachment 109979
> View attachment 109979
> ...


Is that dumplings I see in that stew?????? dumplins are not allowed Jonesy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Is that dumplings I see in that stew?????? dumplins are not allowed Jonesy


Potatoes!! or do you mean the white bits?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Potatoes!! or do you mean the white bits?


white bits look like dumplins... do you know what dumplins are???


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> white bits look like dumplins... do you know what dumplins are???


yes i know what they are, and its cheese the mrs thought it would be a good idea to add it :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yes i know what they are, and its cheese the mrs thought it would be a good idea to add it :confused1:


 mg: cheese in stew mg:

How the fck did you allow her to commit this crime?????????? :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> mg: cheese in stew mg:
> 
> How the fck did you allow her to commit this crime?????????? :cursing: :bounce:


it was her turn to cook, what can I say


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> it was her turn to cook, what can I say


Well i think you should smash her around the chops with your knob!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Well i think you should smash her around the chops with your knob!!!!


Do you know what I just might


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> for a very shocking and scary leg session the other day I have some very nice doms in my quads today which I haven't had for a while so thanks @Keeks for the info on foot postions on leg press


  I should go on Mastermind and my choosen subject would be leg torture!! If you had a leg session with me, you would be crawling out of the gym and walking like a drunken jelly baby for days afterwards.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

PS.......hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I should go on Mastermind and my choosen subject would be leg torture!! If you had a leg session with me, you would be crawling out of the gym and walking like a drunken jelly baby for days afterwards.


If you were near i would take you up on that


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> If you were near i would take you up on that


Uhhhhhhh, thats brave! Its a good job I dont live closer then, otherwise, jelly baby legs you would have which in turn would make a decent set of glutes! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Uhhhhhhh, thats brave! Its a good job I dont live closer then, otherwise, jelly baby legs you would have which in turn would make a decent set of glutes! :thumb:


My glutes are over developed anyway


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haven't had a comment off my mrs for a while to regards my progress and this morning while having my morning coffee on the sofa she said " wow that muscle's big its like half a chicken" referring to my left lat


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> haven't had a comment off my mrs for a while to regards my progress and this morning while having my morning coffee on the sofa she said " wow that muscle's big its like half a chicken" referring to my left lat


I think she either wants a bit of your todger!!! or some new clothes :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I think she either wants a bit of your todger!!! or some new clothes :thumb:


well i know its not me todger :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't help it man v foods on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I know I shouldn't self diagnose but me and my little boy keep getting a colds and yesterday the doc told us he has a ear infection and with me having a bit a episode the other night and the way i fell now I'm kinda putting it down to this to.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> have a good w.e buddy x


Dai is you w.e. buddy??? is that well endowed buddy :confused1: :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hard or saft.....your boaby daft


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> hard or saft.....your boaby daft


big shaft :confused1:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hiya mate just popped in to say hi, havent been trolling TT journals for a while lol

Hope all is well at home and kids are all good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Life training body all sh!t


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Life training body all sh!t


Sorry to hear that mate and i hope it all gets better for you soon, i havent trained in a month tbh as i have realised theres more important things in life than worrying about diet and bodyfat and what gear to jab, maybe take a back seat mate and go with the flow?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks @Patsy

Just got back from a&e as I couldn't take the pain anymore outcome is I have flue, an ear infection and kidney infection o i feel great, adex now stopped due to antibiotic s and hope i don't grow proper t!ts


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks @Patsy
> 
> Just got back from a&e as I couldn't take the pain anymore outcome is I have flue, an ear infection and kidney infection o i feel great, adex now stopped due to antibiotic s and hope i don't grow proper t!ts


Oh thats not good mate, im home in Wales and in bed with the flu mate and i feels like sh1t, times like this i am glad im not on a cycle as feeling like this whilst my bp is up would be unbearable

Mate dont quote me to this as i am no medical expert but i dont think adex will affect antibiotics at all


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I hope not @Patsy will look into it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

:sad: Oh heck Dai!!! Get well soon and big hugs!!!!!!!! Few days of antibiotics and you should start to pick up, drink plenty of fluid to help flush kidneys, rest and eat some quark!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm on it @Keeks


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Mate dont quote me to this as i am no medical expert but i dont think adex will affect antibiotics at all


yeh ya right just got in work on on the tinternet and looks gtg so back to adex ed now I know whats wrong, if you think about it its a cancer drug and i would think the people on adex would be taking atibiotics to aswell


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Hope you feel better soon mate.


cheers mate, kinda feel better now i know whats wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad you on the road to recovery m8  Take it slow though, or you burn out again.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Glad you on the road to recovery m8  Take it slow though, or you burn out again.


cheers monkey, haven't been to the gym since my episode so yeh going to take time out so maybe another week off


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

shape up or ship out you tart :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> shape up or ship out you tart :wub:


I'll be shipping out in a box soon with the way I feel


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I'll be shipping out in a box soon with the way I feel


Put me down Doc :wacko:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought you was on the mend mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I thought you was on the mend mate


me to, but each day got worse and I just couldn't take the pain anymore so knew something was up


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> me to, but each day got worse and I just couldn't take the pain anymore so knew something was up


so are you having a break now??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> so are you having a break now??


yeh think its been alost two weeks now so will start when i'm 100%


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh think its been alost two weeks now so will start when i'm 100%


Wise choice, no point rushing back and making it worse.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wise choice, no point rushing back and making it worse.


O defo yeh, its put me back a bit from where I wan't to be and do but hey will get my thinking cap on when 100%


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Off on holiday for two days now going to see "Example " in Liverpool tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Off on holiday for two days now going to see "Example " in Liverpool tonight


Nice 1 enjoy it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Example last night


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im going to see Rhianna in july


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Example last night


Where the hell were your seats ? In the lighting rigging ? lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Where the hell were your seats ? In the lighting rigging ? lol


right at the fckin top :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing to report just taking things easy, feeling better but not 100% yet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

well actually I shouldn't of said nothing to report only a few things going on, libido is way down, all joint clicking but left knee and elbow clicking and aching so adex well and trully in my system, i look leaner so a bit of water has come off but still puffy nips


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, sorry to intrude, just wishing you a happy weekend and hope your sore bits get unsore soon for you....don't wear nylon shirts...they won't help...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

End off antibiotics yesterday and I can say I'm 80% better, been three weeks since I last hit the gym I think so going to night and wish me luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> End off antibiotics yesterday and I can say I'm 80% better, been three weeks since I last hit the gym I think so going to night and wish me luck


Don't go mad, just pace yourself, or you'll be back at square one !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't go mad, just pace yourself, or you'll be back at square one !


Yeh I will but I'm not looking fowarded to it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh I will but I'm not looking fowarded to it


Dai your new avi really isnt helping my diet :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai your new avi really isnt helping my diet :cursing:


I don't like the way I look right now so it will change when I do


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

At last i got to the gym tonight due to the time off i went for a basic full body work out yes i was fcuked after but still hit normal weights so happy got on wide grip lat pull downs 85kg 8x3, flat bench press 80kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x3, leg curls super set with leg extensions 50kg 8x3


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dont rush it Dai, ease yourself back in.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> dont rush it Dai, ease yourself back in.. :thumbup1:


I can't help it i need to get back on it , but to be honest it was a good work out as i still got my strenght


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done for getting some training in....how's your sore nipple?

oh dear...I said nipple before 9 o clock in the morning...tsk tsk...I'm dooomed...doomed.....

...just passing through by the way, won't be wrecking your journal or anything....cos it's only tuesday and I do that on a Friday...hehe....sorry...my little joke...sigh..I know, it's pants but that's the way I roll ...haha...

Happy training and have a good week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Well done for getting some training in....how's your sore nipple?
> 
> oh dear...I said nipple before 9 o clock in the morning...tsk tsk...I'm dooomed...doomed.....
> 
> ...


Its not sore Flubs just puffy :sad: you wreck journals don't be daft


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

forgot to mention before that I was ment to do leg press for legs but when warmed up my left knee was not happy so adex is killing my joints


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No energy last night went for another basic full body work out still trying to keep at normal weights, seated cable row with vbar 85kg 8x3, flat bb bench press 80kg 8x3, cable side delt raises (first time doing this) 10kg 6x4 then hit a wall got really tired, seated alternate db curls 20kg 20reps, 16reps, 12reps, bb squats 100kg 5x3 I think I could of done another set but would of collapsed after it 

On another note I made a thread yesterday asking for help to regards the possability that I have reduced my estrogen too low so as of yesterday I have dropped Adex and now on Nolva.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Patsy did you say some time back that you have used Optimum health whey?

Not much to report about but since stopping Adex I do feel better and not so clicky or achy but could be in my head


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> @Patsy did you say some time back that you have used Optimum health whey?
> 
> Not much to report about but since stopping Adex I do feel better and not so clicky or achy but could be in my head


Yes mate, i wont use anything else now as for the price it cant be beaten for mixability and taste, choc flavours the best but the other flavours are good too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Yes mate, i wont use anything else now as for the price it cant be beaten for mixability and taste, choc flavours the best but the other flavours are good too


cheers dude yeh just ordered some this morning like ya said not too bad for price


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers dude yeh just ordered some this morning like ya said not too bad for price


Mate i've tried every name brand there is in whey and this tastes no different to the expensive ones trust me, i just add 2 scoops with 300ml of water, or milk if im having it for breakie and it tastes lovely. I wont use anything else now tbh, for the price with free delivery it cant be beaten


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Mate i've tried every name brand there is in whey and this tastes no different to the expensive ones trust me, i just add 2 scoops with 300ml of water, or milk if im having it for breakie and it tastes lovely. I wont use anything else now tbh, for the price with free delivery it cant be beaten


discount supps?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> discount supps?


Yes mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Yes mate


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have no imagination


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I have no imagination


 mg: How much butter you got on that tatty Dai?!?!?!

How things anyway? Hope you're properly on the mend now!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: How much butter you got on that tatty Dai?!?!?!
> 
> How things anyway? Hope you're properly on the mend now!


Not much honest , i was getting better but looks like me kidneys are starting again but anyway hitting the gym in half hour so ill see how i get on


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Not much honest , i was getting better but looks like me kidneys are starting again but anyway hitting the gym in half hour so ill see how i get on


Not much better or butter......or both!?!??! You're confusing me with the e's and u's now!!!!! :lol:

Be careful and dont overdo it, and you still drinking lots of fluids? You need to keep drinking loads to help flush and continue to flush them niggling kidneys out.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not much butter keeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Struggled again tonight even with a pre workout shake did back and arms got on flat bench press 80kg 10reps 85kg 7reps 90kg 2reps 2reps flat bench db flys 27.5kg 6x4 tricep extentions 27.5kg 8x3 super set with standing alternate db curls 10x5, saying that did get a pump and vascular in forarms


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add after the super set i did bb curls 40kg 6x4


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Not much butter keeks


Just be careful and don't overdo it, if you struggled with your session, its your bodies way of saying go easy.

Hope you feel better soon anyway!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Struggled again tonight even with a pre workout shake did back and arms got on flat bench press 80kg 10reps 85kg 7reps 90kg 2reps 2reps flat bench db flys 27.5kg 6x4 tricep extentions 27.5kg 8x3 super set with standing alternate db curls 10x5, saying that did get a pump and vascular in forarms


Good strength though, even if you didnt feel it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good strength though, even if you didnt feel it.


Thanks mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sore chest, tri's and bit of bi's so wasn't a bad session after all on Saturday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is a [email protected] or they just ran out but thanks to discount supps I have just received 5kg of Optimum health whey for the price of thier 4.5kg


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Not sure if this is a [email protected] or they just ran out but thanks to discount supps I have just received 5kg of Optimum health whey for the price of thier 4.5kg


sshhhh


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> sshhhh


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Used up my bcaa's a wk or so ago and have only just ordered some more due to lack of £, but it goes to show how good they are as I am still sore from Saturday and it would f only been a day or so with bcaa's


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

I might have to give BCAA's a go, but funds won't allow regular use.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I might have to give BCAA's a go, but funds won't allow regular use.


USP labs modern bcaa 8.1.1 ratio 35 servings £26 Dolphin fitness


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> USP labs modern bcaa 8.1.1 ratio 35 servings £26 Dolphin fitness


How long does that last ya mate ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How long does that last ya mate ?


I started using it the first week of Jan and taking straight after the gym so that 3-4 a week so almost two months, but this time it will be one day as I'm hoping to have my diet sorted alot better


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> I started using it the first week of Jan and taking straight after the gym so that 3-4 a week so almost two months, but this time it will be one day as I'm hoping to have my diet sorted alot better


Ooh that ain't too bad, I could manage that.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ooh that ain't too bad, I could manage that.


yeh ya right not too bad, but I have to admit I used it when I wasn't getting enough protein in me so it did the trick


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Better session atlast so happy, legs and shoulders tonight squats 100kg 10reps 110kg 8reps 120kg 6reps leg curls 50kg 8x3 super set with leg extension s seated calf raises 50kg 10x3 seated side delt raises 12.5kg 8x3 rear delt fly machine palms facing inward 65kg 8x3


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good work Dai... I think your getting your mojo back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good work Dai... I think your getting your mojo back mate :thumbup1:


thanks dude, Yeh defo feel alot better :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good sessions may have over done it with arms but hey , back arms tonight wide grip lat pull downs 85kg 8x3 seated cable row vbar 85kg hammer strength pull downs 100kg 8x3 seated alternate db curls 22.5kg 16reps 14reps 12reps 10reps super set with tricep extensions 27.5kg 8x4


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Good sessions may have over done it with arms but hey , back arms tonight wide grip lat pull downs 85kg 8x3 seated cable row vbar 85kg hammer strength pull downs 100kg 8x3 seated alternate db curls 22.5kg 16reps 14reps 12reps 10reps super set with tricep extensions 27.5kg 8x4


Its all coming along nicely now Dai :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Its all coming along nicely now Dai :thumb:


Sure is feeling alot better now , onwards and upwards


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its all looking good in here mate!....u still off cycle?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> its all looking good in here mate!....u still off cycle?


thanks Yan, yeh still off but going to do M1T again first week of April then take the usual time off then if I can get some i'm quite interested in Wildcat tnt mast


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks Yan, yeh still off but going to do M1T again first week of April then take the usual time off then if I can get some i'm quite interested in Wildcat tnt mast


good stuff :thumb:

the WC tntmast mate...is it the 400 or 2501rip ur looking at


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff :thumb:
> 
> the WC tntmast mate...is it the 400 or 2501rip ur looking at


400 mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> 400 mate


thats what i was gonna go for.....until i seen the 450  tntmast loocks the ballox tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats what i was gonna go for.....until i seen the 450  tntmast loocks the ballox tho


so whats the ratio of the 450


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> so whats the ratio of the 450


300mg test/150mg tren (long esters...deconate & enanthate i think)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 300mg test/150mg tren (long esters...deconate & enanthate i think)


Deca and tren sound interesting but defo going to be looking at the tnt mast 400


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Deca and tren sound interesting but defo going to be looking at the tnt mast 400


What's that ? Masteron and Test and Tren ? What are the ratios of them ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What's that ? Masteron and Test and Tren ? What are the ratios of them ?


thats what I was on about before wildcat tntmast 400 , tren e 100, test c 200, mast 100, possible pinning 3ml


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I ran Deca and Tren with Sust and Var, pumps were unreal lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Deca and tren sound interesting but defo going to be looking at the tnt mast 400


yeh i was set on the tntmast400 for a while...changed my mind last min as im gonna keep mast out for the cut. 3ml a week (900mg test/450mg tren) should work nicely  gonna throw a bit more tren in toward the end too


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> thats what I was on about before wildcat tntmast 400 , tren e 100, test c 200, mast 100, possible pinning 3ml


The BSI TMTE 600 is pretty good m8. 200mg of Test E, Tren E and Mast per ml  For 3ml's worth you'd be near 600mg of each.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The BSI TMTE 600 is pretty good m8. 200mg of Test E, Tren E and Mast per ml  For 3ml's worth you'd be near 600mg of each.


Never looked and BSI sounds good tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i was set on the tntmast400 for a while...changed my mind last min as im gonna keep mast out for the cut. 3ml a week (900mg test/450mg tren) should work nicely  gonna throw a bit more tren in toward the end too


just googled a bit about the deca and tren together looks like big lean gains by the sound of it


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> just googled a bit about the deca and tren together looks like big lean gains by the sound of it


I was gonna run deca and tren now instead of what I went for. But the thought of bloat from deca kept making me change my mind.

I went for EQ instead


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I was gonna run deca and tren now instead of what I went for. But the thought of bloat from deca kept making me change my mind.
> 
> I went for EQ instead


thats what a few posts said but i would think the tren would keep the bloat away


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Deca and tren sound interesting but defo going to be looking at the tnt mast 400





Patsy said:


> I ran Deca and Tren with Sust and Var, pumps were unreal lol!


i dont mean deca.......i mean testosterone decanoate (decanoate being the ester of the test lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

but yeh, tren & deca looks like a great combo. gotta try deca on its own first


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> thats what a few posts said but i would think the tren would keep the bloat away


I ain't so sure about that man. For a start they are both 19 nors so you gonna get shutdown to fk ! But I still think the deca will cause bloat, even with the tren.

But I aint certain, I found so many conflicting reports I chose against it, EQ and test and tren there were no reports of bloat, just not the increase you get from deca.

Another reason I went for EQ is that tren makes lean gains, tighter packed muscle fibres, deca doesn't, it makes looser packed ones, so with a lean gainer like EQ, the muscles will be harder. MAst would be better for hardness , but EQ for gains + hardness  Mast could be added to finish off 

Just my 2p mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i dont mean deca.......i mean testosterone decanoate (decanoate being the ester of the test lol)


O right I'm still learning :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I ain't so sure about that man. For a start they are both 19 nors so you gonna get shutdown to fk ! But I still think the deca will cause bloat, even with the tren.
> 
> *But I aint certain, I found so many conflicting reports I chose against it*, EQ and test and tren there were no reports of bloat, just not the increase you get from deca.
> 
> ...


only 1 way to find out buddy  .....ill be trying all combos before i bow out of this game anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> O right I'm still learning :whistling:


llf easy done mate...that many fukin easters! should just be 2- long & short


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> only 1 way to find out buddy  .....ill be trying all combos before i bow out of this game anyway


That's true tbh, I think after summer when I do a big bulk, I'll try the tren/deca/test combo then. 

I'm gonna be interested to see how this 10 week run of eq tren and test goes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That's true tbh, I think after summer when I do a big bulk, I'll try the tren/deca/test combo then.
> 
> I'm gonna be interested to see how this 10 week run of eq tren and test goes


if its bsi....prob not well :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> if its bsi....prob not well :whistling:


Fk off you !!! lol xxx


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Moved house today feel like ive done a 8hr work out


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Moved house today feel like ive done a 8hr work out


moving house is very stressful


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> moving house is very stressful


tell me about it and I've only moved a 100yrds


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Moved house today feel like ive done a 8hr work out


very stress full, but worth it in the end if its a better place than the old, first thing i do is set the livingroom up so its perfect.... unpack the rest behind the scenes but as long as the main room is nice then it doesnt feel so manic


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> very stress full, but worth it in the end if its a better place than the old, first thing i do is set the livingroom up so its perfect.... unpack the rest behind the scenes but as long as the main room is nice then it doesnt feel so manic


lucky for me its just a house swap with the mother inlaw but still stressful you don't realise how much sh!t ya got till ya move


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> lucky for me its just a house swap with the mother inlaw but still stressful you don't realise how much sh!t ya got till ya move


Whats the benefits mate? is the house bigger???


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Whats the benefits mate? is the house bigger???


yes its bigger mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> moving house is very stressful


So is moving countries :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Legs and shoulders tonight energy low so weight and reps changed a little squats 100kg 8reps 110kg 6reps 120kg 4reps , leg curls 45kg 8x3 super set with leg extensions , seat calf raises did my head in got nothing out of them didn't feel right for some reason , rear delt machine 65kg 8x3, seated side delt raises 10kg 8x4, bb upright rows 40kg 8x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Been on the nolva 14 days now and nips looking better


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Now i have moved house i get my own cupboard atlast needs filling tho


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cant see pic dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> cant see pic dai?


get a different computer then


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Doesnt work here either Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> cant see pic dai?





Dai Jones said:


> get a different computer then


My bad Jay bl00dy computer


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Try again , it was only me fcukin around


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> My bad Jay bl00dy computer


haha up yours dai :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice supps cub there son :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice supps cub there son :thumb:


Nicked the inlaws chest freezer aswell so guna fill me boots full of chicken


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Dai...lovely cupboard and all that...errrmmm....urrrmmm... 

Hope the week is being very good to you.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hello Dai...lovely cupboard and all that...errrmmm....urrrmmm...
> 
> Hope the week is being very good to you.


Haha thanks yep this week has been good im almost back to 100%


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

:thumb: Glad ya feeling better!!! And liking your cupboard! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Glad ya feeling better!!! And liking your cupboard! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Got to stay away from Crisps!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Got to stay away from Crisps!!!


onion rings mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> onion rings mmmmmmmmmm


no had a big bag of man crisps McCoys!! watching transformers last night


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> no had a big bag of man crisps McCoys!! watching transformers last night


That's weird, I watched Transformers 3 last night !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That's weird, I watched Transformers 3 last night !


I watched the second one


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I want crisps :crying: :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I want crisps :crying: :cursing:


I've just bought onion rings for the Mrs @Jay.32 sorry keeks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I've just bought onion rings for the Mrs @Jay.32 sorry keeks


Are you really sorry!?!?! :sneaky2: I really really realllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy want crisps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Are you really sorry!?!?! :sneaky2: I really really realllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy want crisps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying: :crying: :crying:


Get out save your self its a big bag of onion rings


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Get out save your self its a big bag of onion rings


 mg: Onion rings are nice, but scampi fries are where its at!!! :drool: Or wotsits, or pringles. :drool:

I WANT CRISPS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have decided to do full arm on back and chest days now, back and arms tonight seated cable row vbar 80kg 10reps 85kg 8reps 90kg 6reps , hammer strength lat pull downs 80kg 8reps 90kg 8reps 100kg 8reps 110kg 8reps , rear delt fly machine 55kg 6x5, tricep extensions 30kg 8x3, seated alternate db curls 22.5kg 12x5, tricep vbar pull downs 60kg 10x3 , each session is getting better :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: Onion rings are nice, but scampi fries are where its at!!! :drool: Or wotsits, or pringles. :drool:
> 
> I WANT CRISPS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going!


Woops Dai has fooked keeks prep


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Woops Dai has fooked keeks prep


Hope you feel guilty, and even more so when I get on stage looking whale like......and I'll be holding a sign up saying 'Dai and his crisp talk did this!' :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

**Runs in with a broom and sweeps keeks back to her prep**

I'll have a crisp though  I'm not preppping


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> **Runs in with a broom and sweeps keeks back to her prep**
> 
> I'll have a crisp though  I'm not preppping


Lol, think you'll need that broom for Jay when he comes in here too! Sweep him back to his prep and keep him away from Dai's onion rings!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Lol, think you'll need that broom for Jay when he comes in here too! Sweep him back to his prep and keep him away from Dai's onion rings!


Keeping Jay away from Dai's ring ?

I'll need a bigger broom !!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Keeping Jay away from Dai's ring ?
> 
> I'll need a bigger broom !!!


Lmfao!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well well well.. Crisps, brooms and buggery!!!

All this stress over some onion rings 7 Dai's ring.. tut tut


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sadly i have made a decision that I said I would not make again and that is to run M1T(pro hormone) again, with all this talk of everyone else on cycle I'm kinda jealous and can't really afford to do a test cycle yet so going to use the rest of my M1T in April, so PCT and bit and bobs have been ordered :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

M1T the PH of doom  lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> M1T the PH of doom  lol


its not that bad


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai I cant believe what you did to keeks journal :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai I cant believe what you did to keeks journal :whistling:


you can fook right off :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

haha yeah Dai you vandal in sandals !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai I cant believe what you did to keeks journal :whistling:





Cheeky Monkey said:


> haha yeah Dai you vandal in sandals !


Just cuz I have a burger in my Avi doesn't mean fcuk all


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai I cant believe what you did to keeks journal :whistling:


Yeah Dai!!! :tongue: Bum bag pics at the ready! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah Dai!!! :tongue: Bum bag pics at the ready! :lol:


Crisp porn at the ready


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Crisp porn at the ready


LMAO!!! Is there such a thing.......bring it on!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Bum bag pics and crisp porn !!!

As journals go Dai, your's is going surreal ! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm getting there almost 100% really good session tonight chest and arms did incline hammer strength press 100kg 8x3, fly machine 85kg 8x3, tricep push down vbar 60kg 10x3, flat bar 60kg 8x3, preacher curl plate loaded machine 30kg 8x3, really pumped arms so very happy


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm getting there almost 100% really good session tonight chest and arms did incline hammer strength press 100kg 8x3, fly machine 85kg 8x3, tricep push down vbar 60kg 10x3, flat bar 60kg 8x3, preacher curl plate loaded machine 30kg 8x3, really pumped arms so very happy


Back on track m8  best place to be


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Back on track m8  best place to be


yeh I'm getting there cheers dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Checked weight this morning and scales said around 15 half stone jumped on again showed just under 16st so haven't a clue  but by the mirror this morning looking maybe a little leaner as triceps look quite good and separation in quads.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Legs and shoulders tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Checked weight this morning and scales said around 15 half stone jumped on again showed just under 16st so haven't a clue  but by the mirror this morning looking maybe a little leaner as triceps look quite good and separation in quads.


My scales at home are the same Dai.. depending on how far forward you stand on them, the weight changes..

Im going to pop in the pharmacy by me, they have one of the old ones that are spot on.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> My scales at home are the same Dai.. depending on how far forward you stand on them, the weight changes..
> 
> Im going to pop in the pharmacy by me, they have one of the old ones that are spot on.


well let me know how ya get on when you strip off down to ya shreds and jump on the scales in the shop :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> well let me know how ya get on when you strip off down to ya shreds and jump on the scales in the shop :laugh:


 :lol: I never fckin thought of that :laugh:

I will just have to where shorts... run in weigh myself run back out and jump in the getaway car :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: I never fckin thought of that :laugh:
> 
> I will just have to where shorts... run in weigh myself run back out and jump in the getaway car :whistling:


You only weighing yourself, ! lol not stealing the tampons !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You only weighing yourself, ! lol not stealing the tampons !


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session tonight didn't think it would be as i was week in my squats but all good , squats 100kg 6x4, leg curls 50kg 10x3, super set with leg extension s 55kg 8x3, seated calf raises 50kg 8x5, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x3, seated side delt raises 12.5kg 6x6, 40kg db shrugs 8x4

Also found out from one of the lads there is a meat warehouses near my work in the industrial park chicken 5kg for £23 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

7 days left of Nolva and haven't seen my nips puffy/cone shaped in a while so happy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

good now time to start pushing yourself to the limit... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> good now time to start pushing yourself to the limit... :thumbup1:


yeh ya right I'm almost 100% got 4 week to get everything right


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarning big yin, hows the life of a natty?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarning big yin, hows the life of a natty?


getting there mate don't rub it in, will be full of M1T in 4 weeks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh ya right I'm almost 100% got 4 week to get everything right


And if you're not right in four weeks time.......I will bombard your journal with the bum bag pics, so you better had be Mr! :nono: Even it ifs just to save your journal! 

Glad you're picking up though and feeling better!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> getting there mate don't rub it in, will be full of M1T in 4 weeks


mmmm i love the stuff....might get some in actually, what lab u using?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> mmmm i love the stuff....might get some in actually, what lab u using?


Dragon nutrition


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> And if you're not right in four weeks time.......I will bombard your journal with the bum bag pics, so you better had be Mr! :nono: Even it ifs just to save your journal!
> 
> Glad you're picking up though and feeling better!


yeh diet and health will sorted


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Dragon Nutrition SD was the shizzle tbh I never tried the M1T tbh.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dragon Nutrition SD was the shizzle tbh I never tried the M1T tbh.


I haven't tried there sd but I get on ok with M1T better than other sd brands i have ran


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> I haven't tried there sd but I get on ok with M1T better than other sd brands i have ran


The SD is good, it's all lean gains, but comes at a price with shin/back pumps and high blood pressure.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The SD is good, it's all lean gains, but comes at a price with shin/back pumps and high blood pressure.


on M1T i just get back pumps so not too bad


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PCT stuff just turned up :thumb: but just found out the place I work at are moving location and as I'm a contractor looks like I've lost my job gutted!!! but rugby tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> PCT stuff just turned up :thumb: but just found out the place I work at are moving location and as I'm a contractor looks like I've lost my job gutted!!! but rugby tomorrow :thumb:


ffs mate thats p!sh, sure youll sort sumin out


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs mate thats p!sh, sure youll sort sumin out


thanks mate yeh its come at the wrong time for me to be honest with moving house, back to college I recon


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes rugby tomorrow, but gutted about ya job m8.

Although it's not set in stone right ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yes rugby tomorrow, but gutted about ya job m8.
> 
> Although it's not set in stone right ?


thanks mate yeh that is true I have a very small chance they will take me just a waiting game now and I hate waiting come on wales!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear about your job :sad: Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about your job :sad: Hope things work out for you.


Thanks yeh i hope do to everything has gone t!ts up at the mo i've even got timing wrong for prep and cycles don't think i could afford it now either , roll on September when i find out


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to here about your job mate... it might be a blessing in disguise, and you will find a better job


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Sorry to here about your job mate... it might be a blessing in disguise, and you will find a better job


I'm thick as sh!t so fingers crossed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I've had no luck with the thread I made so I thought I will ask you guys, should I jump on cycle in four days(end of Nolva) after trying to get my puffy nips down


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would say go for it Dai!!! but unless you have a stash of gear stashed away??? then I think you should leave it if your jobs not safe at the moment..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I would say go for it Dai!!! but unless you have a stash of gear stashed away??? then I think you should leave it if your jobs not safe at the moment..


Yeh I have the rest of my M1T (prohormone) going to put some size on again, competing in September is well out the window now


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh I have the rest of my M1T (prohormone) going to put some size on again, competing in September is well out the window now


Does M1T give that good gains then m8 ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Does M1T give that good gains then m8 ?


for me yeh but it is a bit watery but I'm going to run proviron with it so going to be interesting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Does M1T give that good gains then m8 ?


should of mentioned gains have been between 7-12lbs in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Back and arms pumped tonight good session wide grip lat pull downs 80kg 10reps 85kg 8reps 90kg 6reps then 4reps, seated cable row 85kg 8x3, hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x3 last set was to failer, rear delt fly machine 60kg 6x6, tricep push down machine 160kg 8x3, seated preacher curl machine 30kg 8x3 which hurt


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

at last I've got doms in my upper and lower back haven't felt like this in a while :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> at last I've got doms in my upper and lower back haven't felt like this in a while :thumb:


Nice feelin innit


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nice feelin innit


O god yes


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Think i eat food to close to gym time felt like no energy to start with but awesome near the end , chest and arms tonight flat bench press 80kg 8x3 hammer strength incline press 90kg 4x4 chest felt week tonight , seated alternate db curls 20kg 16reps , 22.5kg 12reps , 25kg 8x2which was a pb , arms really pumped now so did bb curls 30kg 10x3, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 10x3


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alright dai....how u getting on bud? x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> alright dai....how u getting on bud? x


Hey Yan funny enough i feel really good for some reason


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Hey Yan funny enough i feel really good for some reason


brilliant stuff :thumb: ....now get back on cycle :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant stuff :thumb: ....now get back on cycle :lol:


He is aint he ? I thought the M1T had gone down a treat


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ahh u started the SD dai? hows it treating u?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh u started the SD dai? hows it treating u?


No mate start m1t Monday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Was going to hit the gym tomorrow but this snow is now talking the p!ss


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Was going to hit the gym tomorrow but this snow is now talking the p!ss


Ha ha, exactly the same here. Sick of it!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, exactly the same here. Sick of it!!!! :cursing:


I don't even know when its going to end and im eating the crap in the house


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I don't even know when its going to end and im eating the crap in the house


I know, think its meant to be bad round here for the next few days anyway, well pee'd off! Lol, wish I was eating cr4p, but my freezers fully stocked with fish and brocolli, yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I know, think its meant to be bad round here for the next few days anyway, well pee'd off! Lol, wish I was eating cr4p, but my freezers fully stocked with fish and brocolli, yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :cursing: :lol:


I wish mine was , i was feeling pritty good before but a pizza and big bag if crisps later i feel fat :cursing:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I wish mine was , i was feeling pritty good before but a pizza and big bag if crisps later i feel fat :cursing:


 mg: :crying: I want crisps!! And a pizza! :crying: When I went fish shopping yesterday, I saw the crisps and they practically hypnotised me, and although I like crisps, I dont usually want them as much as I have lately.

I WANT CRISPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Dai...just poppingin..good luck with the training when you get to the gym. It was snowing where I live today too, sod! but it's now turned to constant rain...so, so far, it's been rain, snow, blizzards, snow and back to rain.. :crying: depressing as hell...

and regretfully I am in the possession of a family bag of salt and vinegar kettle crisps...it's not looking hopeful I will abstain......


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

CRISPS !!!!!!!

haha, I dont like them anyway.  No snow here, just cold !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> CRISPS !!!!!!!
> 
> haha, I dont like them anyway.  No snow here, just cold !


I wish I didn't...you could put a mountain of choc in front of me and I wouldn't even blink an eye at (I know weird for a gal right?)...but crisp/pies/chips...oh dear! would ram raid you to the floor to get to them.....sigh...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I wish I didn't...you could put a mountain of choc in front of me and I wouldn't even blink an eye at (I know weird for a gal right?)...but crisp/pies/chips...oh dear! would ram raid you to the floor to get to them.....sigh...


I can't stand crisps, pies or chips tbh, but im a devil for chocolate, which isn't good being a diabetic ! LOL


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cardio started Friday in the form of digging my car out the snow twice, the road today and two idiots trying to come up the road i am now fooked


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

O and had jaffa's


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> O and had jaffa's


Yay !  Sssshhh no one call @Jay.32 in ! lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mg: You guys will be in trouble now! mg:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

Keeks said:


> mg: You guys will be in trouble now! mg:


 :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yay !  Sssshhh no one call @Jay.32 in ! lol





Keeks said:


> mg: You guys will be in trouble now! mg:


:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yay !  Sssshhh no one call @Jay.32 in ! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Due to the snow I haven't been able to get to town for extra supps and food so M1T is put on hold


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just got back from doing legs and shoulders and mind was somewhere else so not sure what to think about the session , not sure what i was thinking but tried squats doing 60, 70, 80, 90kg all at 10reps got a pump but felt weak, leg curls 50kg 8x3 super set with leg extension , seated calf raises 50kg 8x5, rear delt fly machine 55kg 10x3, seated side delt db raises 10kg 8x4, db shrugs 42kg 8x4


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quiet in yer dai???


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Quiet in yer dai???


Yeh I know it will would be better if I was on cycle but thats on hold for a week or two


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chest and arms tonight , not sure whats going on but lately my sessions are better near the end than the start tonight i did hammer strength incline chest press 90kg 10x3, flat bench press 80kg 5x5, chest already feeling weak flat db flys 25kg 5x5, seated alternate db flys 22.5kg 16x3, bb curls 30kg 10x3, tricep push downs flat bar 65kg 10x3 even tho it didn't start well this was a awesome session and haven't been so pumped


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm thick as sh!t and can't count my hammer strength incline press was actually 100kg so no wonder my chest was fooked so quickly thinking about it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol happy days then mate. hows the strength with the m1t


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Hasn't started it yet has he ? I think it had to go on the back burner for a while, didn't it Dai ? Good numbers though


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol happy days then mate. hows the strength with the m1t





Cheeky Monkey said:


> Hasn't started it yet has he ? I think it had to go on the back burner for a while, didn't it Dai ? Good numbers though


Yeh had to put it off for a week or two due to money so tempted to start now but it would be worth it as diet wouldn't be spot on , going to be interesting how i respond to proviron to


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

.....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The plan is to have a good drink last night good scoff today then keep everything clean for cycle starting next week

I feel like sh!t....that is all


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> The plan is to have a good drink last night good scoff today then keep everything clean for cycle starting next week
> 
> I feel like sh!t....that is all


pick yourself up mate... start it all tuesday :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> pick yourself up mate... start it all tuesday :thumb:


Thats the plan yeh start Tuesday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> pick yourself up mate... start it all tuesday :thumb:


Thats the plan yeh start Tuesday


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

say that again please Dai... :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> say that again please Dai... :lol:


Bl00dy phone !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

There's an echo in here !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

M1T cycle starts today weighing in at around 15st 12lbs

Food binge ended yesterday after have a mixed grill at my bro's pub so carbs will be now no higher than 250g and protein minimum 200g I say this as my work have stopped me eating at my desk so diet will be up and down.

Proviron will also be used running 25mg first week then will see how I feel then go up to 50mg for the last two week.

So I have done before pic's which will be next as they are on my phone and as you will see I have timed them rather well to regrads my tv behind me:lol: didn't do legs as had to rest the phone on the fire place.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mate, i thought ud started m1t already?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate, i thought ud started m1t already?


No had to put it off for a while due to moving and finances but I've thought fcuk it start today


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Good luck on the M1T m8, what dose you running and what AI ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good luck on the M1T m8, what dose you running and what AI ?


Cheers dude, running one tab (7.5 mg) for this week then up to two tabs, then either up the dosage to three on the third week or just continue with two we'll see how i feel, running proviron as its a mild anti e and if things go bad again i've got adex on hand


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Back and arms tonight got really pumped so happy, wide grip lat pull downs 75, 80, 85kg all 10reps, wide under grip lat pull downs 70, 75, 80kg all 10reps , seated cable row 75, 80, 85kg all 10reps, tricep push downs with flat and v bar 55, 60, 65kg all 10reps , preacher ez bar curls 30kg 6x4 biceps were pumped and i couldn't do any more


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Today has been the first day since by son was born that I have over slept :thumb: as he is always up around 6-6.30 but sadly I only had enough time to get a shake down me and out the door


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Today has been the first day since by son was born that I have over slept :thumb: as he is always up around 6-6.30 but sadly I only had enough time to get a shake down me and out the door


haha, u use him as an alarm clock usually? good sesh there mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, u use him as an alarm clock usually? good sesh there mate


haha yeh I do, looks like I'll have to start using the alarm on my phone  , thanks mate going to try something different on this cycle and thats to pyramid the weight to 10 reps to concentrate on the pump


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quiet impressed with Lidle's chicken not alot water was left in the tray


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Quiet impressed with Lidle's chicken not alot water was left in the tray
> 
> View attachment 116253


Mate Lidl's chicken is awesome  I always get mine from there or a local store called Filco, cos theirs is similar


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Mate Lidl's chicken is awesome  I always get mine from there or a local store called Filco, cos theirs is similar


Yeh but £7 per 1kg only got one pack to cover the rest of this week going to go to a local meat wholesaler ive been told about


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome!!! session will update when ive stopped shaking


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking very mean! in your avi Dai :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> looking very mean! in your avi Dai :thumb:


I did it as a p!ss take as I was doing update pic's but I'm quite impressed with my traps and delts I thought I'll use the pic


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last night was legs and shoulders ans as mentioned last night it was a awesome session first time in a long time that it felt like my quads were going to burst, did leg press for a change 180, 190, 200, 210kg all 10 reps, leg curls super setted with leg extensions 40, 45, 50kg all 10 reps, seated calf raises 45kg, 10x5, rear delt fly machine 55, 60, 65kg all 10 reps, standing side delt raises 10kg 10x4, ez bar upright rows 40, 45, 50kg all 10 reps.

This new routine is going to kill me I swear but getting pumped every session so watch this space


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

traps look awsome mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> traps look awsome mate :thumbup1:


cheers mate, but wish the rest of my body was awesome to tho :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh but £7 per 1kg only got one pack to cover the rest of this week going to go to a local meat wholesaler ive been told about


I used Musclefood off the forum here. Sniff around, you can find a few discount codes and you can pick it up for less than a fiver a kg. You've got to buy 5kg of it, but it freezes down well.

And tbh, it's the best chicken I've had at that price by far. I won't be buying from anywhere else now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I used Musclefood off the forum here. Sniff around, you can find a few discount codes and you can pick it up for less than a fiver a kg. You've got to buy 5kg of it, but it freezes down well.
> 
> And tbh, it's the best chicken I've had at that price by far. I won't be buying from anywhere else now.


Yeh I have thought about using them but the wholesaler in our industrial estate does it for £23 and of course there no P&P but I am yet to find the bl00dy place so we'll see


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

After the discount, I think I paid £24 with P&P so only a quid difference all told. I also got a discount code for a fiver off.

Register on their FB page and they send you a newsletter out every week or so with the discounts and deals in it.

Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> After the discount, I think I paid £24 with P&P so only a quid difference all told. I also got a discount code for a fiver off.
> 
> Register on their FB page and they send you a newsletter out every week or so with the discounts and deals in it.
> 
> Definitely worth a look.


O right thanks for that will defo have to look


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Am I sadistic cuz I'm enjoying feeling doms in my back, bi's and tri's


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Am I sadistic cuz I'm enjoying feeling doms in my back, bi's and tri's


Nope, unless I am too ! Lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nope, unless I am too ! Lol


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure if things at home are better as last night was the first time I've had a good laugh with the mrs or proviron is kicking in as I feel very up beat :thumb: if it is I'm defo bumping this up to 50mg next week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just got back from doing chest and arms and now i can remember why i like M1T cuz of the fckin pump !!!!!! M1T is now kicking in slowly mind saying carry on body saying pack it in and stop haha.

Incline hammer strength press 70kg, 80kg, 90kg all 10reps , incline db flys 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg all 10reps , flat bench press 60, 70, 80kg all 10reps, tricep extension 27.5kg 8x3, bb curls 20, 30kg both 10reps 40kg 10x2, hammer curls across body 22.5kg 12x5, chest and arms are numb


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good in the new avi brother, looks like it taking shape :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Just got back from doing chest and arms and now i can remember why i like M1T cuz of the fckin pump !!!!!! M1T is now kicking in slowly mind saying carry on body saying pack it in and stop haha.
> 
> Incline hammer strength press 70kg, 80kg, 90kg all 10reps , incline db flys 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg all 10reps , flat bench press 60, 70, 80kg all 10reps, tricep extension 27.5kg 8x3, bb curls 20, 30kg both 10reps 40kg 10x2, hammer curls across body 22.5kg 12x5, chest and arms are numb


Reminds me of how I felt with SD. Mind said its all fine, body said GET THIS SH!T OUTTA ME.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Looking good in the new avi brother, looks like it taking shape :thumbup1:


Thanks milky i thought my progress was going backwards till i saw the pic


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Reminds me of how I felt with SD. Mind said its all fine, body said GET THIS SH!T OUTTA ME.


Haha so true


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks milky i thought my progress was going backwards till i saw the pic


Same with me and mine mate TBH.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Same with me and mine mate TBH.


Glad everything is coming together for ya mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

End of week 1 start of week 2 today.

Checked weight this morning and up 5-6lbs obv water but week 2 is whats it's all about as M1T will be two tabs now and proviron up two tabs aswell and I can't wait as I think proviron has just saved my relationship....I sh!t you not  :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

things looking up in yer mate :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> things looking up in yer mate :beer:


cheers dude yeh hope this new routine is going to help


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Proviron - the cassanova's choice


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Proviron - the cassanova's choice


haha yeh!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Quick update just for the hell of it, not sure if it's my kidney's again, back playing up or back pumps but started to add taurine, getting the usual spots now and got a mild headache so will be adding celery seed to help with bp

legs and shoulders tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep sounds like the sides from M1T.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yep sounds like the sides from M1T.


Yep just got back from the gym and my heads pounding


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Gutted and worried think my left knee has gone again felt it go a bit on last leg session but this time did leg curls and extensions first to warm them up so will have to see next session.

Leg curls 50kg 10x3super setted with extensions, leg press 170, 180, 190, 200kg all 10reps , seated calf raises 45kg 10x3, rear delt fly machine 55, 60, 65kg all 10reps , seated side delt raises 10kg 10x3, shrug machine 150, 160, 170kg all 10reps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Should of mentioned last night that strength is up as the rep range was easy'r but not going to go all out till week three, and yes left knee has gone get pain even walking up the stairs so looks like legs are off till further notice


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Should of mentioned last night that strength is up as the rep range was easy'r but not going to go all out till week three, and yes left knee has gone get pain even walking up the stairs so looks like legs are off till further notice


You wanna get that knee checked out m8.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You wanna get that knee checked out m8.


I kinda know what it is, I've had two major motorbike accidents both involving my left knee and aswell as the pain I have lost some tissue on the right side of the knee allowing the ligement or tendant to move and lock my knee.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> I kinda know what it is, I've had two major motorbike accidents both involving my left knee and aswell as the pain I have lost some tissue on the right side of the knee allowing the ligement or tendant to move and lock my knee.


Is there nothing can be done to help it ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Is there nothing can be done to help it ?


Maybe ya right I should look into it it doesn't happen all the time but when it does boy do I know about it, I take 4g of omega 3 which has helped I could even put it down to bad form when doing squats cuz thats when I felt it go.....I think I'll have to change my name to Dai No Legs


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Maybe ya right I should look into it it doesn't happen all the time but when it does boy do I know about it, I take 4g of omega 3 which has helped I could even put it down to bad form when doing squats cuz thats when I felt it go.....I think I'll have to change my name to Dai No Legs


Go get it sorted m8


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Whas up Dai? how they hanging mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Whas up Dai? how they hanging mate?


Hold on just checking..........their alright mate considering I'm on cycle proviron must be working, whats happening in the world of Jay


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Hold on just checking..........their alright mate considering I'm on cycle proviron must be working, whats happening in the world of Jay


just fcking starving for nice food :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> just fcking starving for nice food :lol:


well I had to much carbs last night so none this morning for me, not going to tell ya what I had I think it will take you over the edge


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> thanks


no problem


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

M1T sides really kicking in now proviron helping with bloat and a bit of libido tho but feel like sh!t so once again can't see me going past two weeks, but we'll see


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> M1T sides really kicking in now proviron helping with bloat and a bit of libido tho but feel like sh!t so once again can't see me going past two weeks, but we'll see


M1T is rough as balls tbh. 2 weeks is enough tbh.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> M1T is rough as balls tbh. 2 weeks is enough tbh.


yeh I did two weeks last time I ran it but I was hoping I could do more this time but hey, see where i'm at on Tuesday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feeling better needed a good feed I recon, protein shake, 4 peperami sticks, 2 chicken butties


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

hows it all going dai traps look like there coming in well by your avi


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> hows it all going dai traps look like there coming in well by your avi


Alright stranger hows tricks ? Cheers mate yeh upper body coming on now thank god i took the pick p!ssing around then noticed how good they've come on so kept it


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

all good mate yeah started a month solid of arms and calves 12 days in and put 1/2 inch on arms and 1/4 on calves so im over the moon at the moment

good shout keeping the pic traps look good haha


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice one mate , yeh will do but need to sort legs next if my knee holds out


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Was having a awesome session till i saw a lad 10yrs younger than me bench 180kg for a few reps need to start hitting some maxes soon haha .

Back and arms tonight got pumped after first warm up set :thumb: , wide over and under grip lat pull downs both 75, 80, 85kg all 10reps , hammer strength single row which i didn't like and won't be doing again 40kg 10reps , 45kg 10x2, seated cable row 75, 80, 85kg all 10reps , arms were already really pumped so only did wide ez bar preacher curls 20, 25, 30kg all 10reps , tricep push downs vbar and flat bar 60, 65, 70kg all 10reps and a pb!! Really pumped and fooked


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> hammer strength single row which i didn't like and won't be doing again


With you on that one. One arm rowing is just something I can't get into either.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> With you on that one. One arm rowing is just something I can't get into either.


I'm glad i'm not only one , just didn't like the positioning.

On another note just started taking nolva as nips are sensative and sore


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Never used a sun bed before so stupid question but can i hit the sun bed before or after a workout ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

No idea mate, but i'd think after though tbh.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Dai...I would say after I think...you do look good in your avi Dai if you don't mind me being personal. Have a good week.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hello Dai...I would say after I think...you do look good in your avi Dai if you don't mind me being personal. Have a good week.


Thanks flubs looking good ya self :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning mucker, hows the M1T going?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucker, hows the M1T going?


good morning my celtic brother  it has gone quite well to be honest but side are really coming now so last day today so that two weeks done, will do a update now and update pic's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

As mentioned above end of cycle today start pct tomorrow, checked weight this morning and hovering around 16st 7lbs so that 7-8lbs gain in two weeks but I know this will be water as well so will do my damn hardest to keep as much of the gains as possible so 5x5 training will start.

Pic's will be next and very happy with my back :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hope you like my kitchen :laugh:

these were the only pic's where I could see improvement


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mate...especially the double bi shot :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate...especially the double bi shot :thumbup1:


thanks mate, but now I've seen it closer I need to get my arms up to par and bf alot lower


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks mate, but now I've seen it closer I need to get my arms up to par and bf alot lower


you'll kill 2 birds by just dropping the bf mate...arms will look bigger (they look big to me)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll kill 2 birds by just dropping the bf mate...arms will look bigger (they look big to me)


cheers mate but they don't to me  , will be doing major cut/prep starting July with the help of wildcat or bsi test tren fingers crossed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> before
> 
> View attachment 116107
> View attachment 116108
> ...





Dai Jones said:


> *After*
> 
> View attachment 117830
> View attachment 117831
> View attachment 117832


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

chest and arms tonight


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

wtf is up with the wallpaper in your kitchen ? lol

M1T doing it's stuff I see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> wtf is up with the wallpaper in your kitchen ? lol
> 
> M1T doing it's stuff I see


What ya on about haha , yeh sure has but back pumps are killing me now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

All were 5x5 and weights were a bit light but finding what works for me .

Incline bench press 80kg, fly machine with hands higher so its like incline fly's 85kg, first time ever doing db bench press 35kg, standing alternate db curls 22.5kg, wide grip ezbar curls 30kg, pumped again :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

For some one who doesn't like having a picture taken I do post to many fcukin pic's :lol:

Anyway I feel the recent pic's were a bit sh!t so did these two in work as the lighting is alot better, happy to see I have leaned up more around lower chest/upper ab area and sides as lats are now wide and getting a nice horse shoe shaped tricep and as @JANIKvonD said will look better when bf is lower


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

was just way to say before reading your post that ur lats are flaring out nicely!...gonna look great once the bf comes down a touch mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> was just way to say before reading your post that ur lats are flaring out nicely!...gonna look great once the bf comes down a touch mate


cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not sure if I have pulled a muscle in my sleep or another kidney infection:cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> not sure if I have pulled a muscle in my sleep or another kidney infection:cursing:


your like my mrs....gets a sore thoat & it "I'VE GOT TONSILITIS!...I NEED A MONTH OFF WORK...I CANT DO ANYTHING"


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> your like my mrs....gets a sore thoat & it "I'VE GOT TONSILITIS!...I NEED A MONTH OFF WORK...I CANT DO ANYTHING"


fook right off...and you sound like my mrs no sympathy not even a bj


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

You ain't having much luck are ya Dai ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You ain't having much luck are ya Dai ?


I know another set back week off i recon


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope ya feeling better soon, and cool avi......for a change!!! :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Hope ya feeling better soon, and cool avi......for a change!!! :sneaky2: :lol:


I thought i better as i could feel the daggers


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

End of week one of PCT and keeping gains so far which is good always lost alot of weight in PCT on previous cycles, knee pain gone so maybe that was down to the M1T and back better hot bath's and pain killers have done the trick with a week off training so back tomorrow with legs and shoulders.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> not sure if I have pulled a muscle in my sleep or another kidney infection:cursing:


to many injuries dai....just be careful setting yourself up for exercises and perfect form at all times,injuries

suck.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> to many injuries dai....just be careful setting yourself up for exercises and perfect form at all times,injuries
> 
> suck.


I know cheers Mal, but thank god its just a back muscle again you wouldn't of thought you could pull a muscle in your sleep


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

get rested up dont want to put yourself back on your training !! avi looks good nice looking gym wheres that???


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> get rested up dont want to put yourself back on your training !! avi looks good nice looking gym wheres that???


as I said I've taken a week off and alot better now so will be digging out my belt out the shed tonight ready, can't have any set backs now need to catch up in the gym and be ready for July, i thought you might like that free advertising hey


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats happening in july mate? glad the back on the mend


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats happening in july mate? glad the back on the mend


thanks mate I was really worried it was my kidneys again the pain and location was the same as last time but hey all good now, July is when i start my major cut/prep for a local show which I think I have left too late but we'll see


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks mate I was really worried it was my kidneys again the pain and location was the same as last time but hey all good now, July is when i start my major cut/prep for a local show which I think I have left too late but we'll see


nice mate! what dates the show? u gonna be jumping back on the jabs for it?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice mate! what dates the show? u gonna be jumping back on the jabs for it?


I'm not sure if its still going ahead as I haven't heard anything but I think its September 16th even if it doesn't go ahed I'm using this as a target to get my self in hte best condition I've ever been in, *I've never jabed before * mg: so this will be first time quite nervous to be honest


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not sure if its still going ahead as I haven't heard anything but I think its September 16th even if it doesn't go ahed I'm using this as a target to get my self in hte best condition I've ever been in, *I've never jabed before * mg: so this will be first time quite nervous to be honest


tut...stop fannying about and get involved  nothing to be nervious about mate, its a doddle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> tut...stop fannying about and get involved  nothing to be nervious about mate, its a doddle


 :lol: ok, we'll see if it a doddle


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

You've never jabbed before ? I thought you had !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You've never jabbed before ? I thought you had !


No mate, been asking alot of questions/homework about test and tren which may have looked like I had jabed before


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> No mate, been asking alot of questions/homework about test and tren which may have looked like I had jabed before


get some test in u mate!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> get some test in u mate!


yeh, as mentioned in our convo's not long ago will be looking at bsi or wildcat


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh, as mentioned in our convo's not long ago will be looking at bsi or wildcat


go wildcat mate. DEFFO


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> go wildcat mate. DEFFO


Yep. I'm seriously thinking of getting the Wildcat TNTMAST 400 myself and ditching the BSI TMTE if I don't get any results in a couple of weeks' time.

If I were just starting out on a cycle like you Dai, then I'd definitely go with the Wildcat over BSI.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Yep. I'm seriously thinking of getting the Wildcat TNTMAST 400 myself and ditching the BSI TMTE if I don't get any results in a couple of weeks' time.
> 
> If I were just starting out on a cycle like you Dai, then I'd definitely go with the Wildcat over BSI.


I like the ratio of bsi tmte but have only read a few good posts saying that it actually works, but yeh I've always said wildcat


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Fk all wrong with BSI Dai, the EquiTrenTest comes recommended, im gaining well on it. Well you've seen my journal , you can see the improvements  But go with whatever you feel more confident with and whatever you research.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Fk all wrong with BSI Dai, the EquiTrenTest comes recommended, im gaining well on it. Well you've seen my journal , you can see the improvements  But go with whatever you feel more confident with and whatever you research.


Very true mate Will see near the time


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Mrs kicked me out so she could so zumba so off to gym i went .

Legs and shoulders tonight , did leg press to keep pressure off my back 220kg 5x5, leg curls 55kg 5x5super set with leg extensions , seated calf raises 50kg 10x4, rear fly machine 70kg 5x5, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, ezbar upright rows 50kg 5x5, session felt easy and knee held up so all good


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Mrs kicked me out so she could so zumba so off to gym i went .
> 
> Legs and shoulders tonight , did leg press to keep pressure off my back 220kg 5x5, leg curls 55kg 5x5super set with leg extensions , seated calf raises 50kg 10x4, rear fly machine 70kg 5x5, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, ezbar upright rows 50kg 5x5, session felt easy and knee held up so all good


Good stuff there mate. Glad the knee held up.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good stuff there mate. Glad the knee held up.


Cheers mate yeh it held still a bit of pain tho but good session week off must of helped


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

PCT bust be working cuz I'm like a spotty teenager...that is all


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

could be popping my sunbed cherry this weekend  , chest and arms tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

drive by :gun_bandana:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Steak mince with Mexican rice and cajun sessioning
View attachment 118939


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

that looks the baws


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> that looks the baws


tasted it too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

omg sunbed ! lol ffs I'm surrounded by Essex boys !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg sunbed ! lol ffs I'm surrounded by Essex boys !


:laugh:....I have slight eczema and white as a ghost so thought I'll pull be finger out and go with the mrs


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session strength still good or even still increasing , incline bench press 90kg 5x5, flat db flys 32.5kg 5x5, seated alternate db curls 25kg 10x5, ezbar curls 50kg only to sets of five failed , vbar tricep push downs 70kg 10x3, flat bar tricep push downs 70kg 5x5, got the pump again!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....I have slight eczema and white as a ghost so thought I'll pull be finger out and go with the mrs


I'm white as a sheet too, but you'll never catch me on a sunbed ! lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

should manage 100kg on the incline easy next time....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> could be popping my sunbed cherry this weekend  , chest and arms tonight


 mg: They have sunbeds in Narnia?!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: They have sunbeds in Narnia?!


kind of ...you walk into the booth then it transports you to Narnia then you get some dude thats half goat half man standing in front of ya with a large mirror reflecting the sun at you...simples


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm white as a sheet too, but you'll never get me in a sunbed ! lol


well you are a bit of a unit aren't ya monkey


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> should manage 100kg on the incline easy next time....


if I can get that on a incline I will be fooking chuffed!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> well you are a bit of a unit aren't ya monkey


lol no, I just don't like them m8 ! I'll get a nice tan if the sun ever comes out, but I couldnt do it on a sunbed or with MT2 or whatever it is. And in winter I'd feel a burke with a tan in the snow lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

when u popping this cherry mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> when u popping this cherry mate?


Sunday I think


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Sunday I think


i went last night


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i went last night


I should of started years ago cuz of my eczema but even if I don't go with the mrs I'll start using the sunbed in the gym after a session, we're going to Butlins Skegness in June and the mrs said we got to be brown so it looks like we do go abroad for holidays to :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I should of started years ago cuz of my eczema but even if I don't go with the mrs I'll start using the sunbed in the gym after a session, we're going to Butlins Skegness in June and the mrs said we got to be brown so it looks like we do go abroad for holidays to :laugh:


haha. my mrs has bad eczema & used to get UV treatment at the hosp....a sunbed lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha. my mrs has bad eczema & used to get UV treatment at the hosp....a sunbed lol


yeh I've heard cases like that but I'm lucky just mild on arms and elbows


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> kind of ...you walk into the booth then it transports you to Narnia then you get some dude thats half goat half man standing in front of ya with a large mirror reflecting the sun at you...simples


That half goat/half man dude type thing is just a perve if you ask me!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That half goat/half man dude type thing is just a perve if you ask me!!


yeh I think ya right


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stop actin the goat


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> stop actin the goat


Whole new meaning to that now, and next time Im on the sunbed I'll be making sure there's no half goat/half man/full perve in the vicinity.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Whole new meaning to that now, and next time Im on the sunbed I'll be making sure there's no half goat/half man/full perve in the vicinity.


up here- stop actin the goat, means - stop p!ssing about lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

So glad I don't use sunbeds ! ! !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Half way through pct almost and I'm a moody cvnt...that is all


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> up here- stop actin the goat, means - stop p!ssing about lol


Its does round my neck of the woods too, but think in Wales, they must also be pervy too. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Its does round my neck of the woods too, but think in Wales, they must also be pervy too. :lol:


Yep


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Back from doing back and arms good session again pumped and with no supps in me, seated cable row 90kg 5x5, hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 5x5, vbar tricep push downs 75kg 10x3 which is a massive pb, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 5x5 had to go light as triceps were done , incline db curls 20kg 5x5 biceps were burning now so finished


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Diet was horrendous on Sunday but was good hunger was through the roof after the gym not going to mention what I had as I have a two followers who are in prep

checked weight this morning and only down around 3 lbs but had way to many carbs last night so I know I'm holding alot more water, not so much a spotty teenager now so hormones leveling out I recon


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Diet was horrendous on Sunday but was good hunger was through the roof after the gym not going to mention what I had as I have a two followers who are in prep
> 
> checked weight this morning and only down around 3 lbs but had way to many carbs last night so I know I'm holding alot more water, not so much a spotty teenager now so hormones leveling out I recon


Nah go on, tell us what you ate ! They are tough those in prep , they can take it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nah go on, tell us what you ate ! They are tough those in prep , they can take it


haha I'm best not they weren't too impressed when I changed my avi


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> haha I'm best not they weren't too impressed when I changed my avi


pmsl you great big jessy ! LOL

Although I can understand it, only one of them visits my journal now, and I don't even mention food ! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

strong back mate. u have yourself a good w.e?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> strong back mate. u have yourself a good w.e?


cheers mate yeh one of my good parts is my back now, this weekend has actually been quite good not too busy but did a bit, next weekend I can't wait as I'm seeing family and its me and my boy's first father and son road trip


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers mate yeh one of my good parts is my back now, this weekend has actually been quite good not too busy but did a bit, next weekend I can't wait as I'm seeing family and its me and my boy's first father and son road trip


sounds ace mate! where you's going?

my back has come on the most id say over the last few month...really enjoy training it now, never used too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds ace mate! where you's going?
> 
> my back has come on the most id say over the last few month...really enjoy training it now, never used too


yeh same here for some reason but traps and rear delts need work for me, I'm off to see family outside Stowmarket near Ipswich


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

might keep to cable rows and hammer strength lat pull downs for a while as I've got nice doms in upper middle back which I've never had before


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Legs and shoulders

Awesome session felt strong and full of energy , everything was done 5x5 squats 110kg, leg curls 55kg super set with extensions, seated calf raises 50kg 10x4, rear delt fly machine 75kg pb!!, cable side delt raises 10kg .


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

What was the results of the M1T Dai ? What did you gain from it ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What was the results of the M1T Dai ? What did you gain from it ?


Around 9lbs gain lost around 3lbs so far , got another week of pct left


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Around 9lbs gain lost around 3lbs so far , got another week of pct left


Not bad then


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Not bad then


No its not considering my last cycles where i have normally lost most of my gains by now so i may put this down to running proviron as well this time


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

And did you pop your cherry with the pervy half man/half goat Welsh/Narnia super perve?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> And did you pop your cherry with the pervy half man/half goat Welsh/Narnia super perve?


haha sadly not, when asked how many moles I have I realised how many and big my moles are so to be on the safe side I didn't and will be seeing my doctor soon as one looks very angry


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> haha sadly not, when asked how many moles I have I realised how many and big my moles are so to be on the safe side I didn't and will be seeing my doctor soon as one looks very angry


Get to the doctors Dai, quick sharp! I had a situation at the start of the year with a mole, very worrying but had it removed and all tested ok. Dont leave it. And I will be checking on you!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

You heard the lady !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> !


bl00dy hell it has a brother :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> *You heard the lady *!


This pic proper made me chuckle, but also, you heard me Dai!!!! :sneaky2:

In the words of Arnie.....I'll be back!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Off to see family diet will be pants but hey ho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last week of PCT

checked weight this morning and back up to around 16 and half stone I had a few low carb days before the weekend as I felt and looked like sh!t and over the weekend wasn't too bad thanks to be Uncle with all his home cooking chicken and stir fry veg and beef with roasted veg just not enough to be honest but tasted awesome, so in another week or so we'll see what the end rersult is


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Almost been a week since last gym session but it wasn't too bad

Chest and arms tonight , incline bench press 90kg 5x5 100kg 2reps , fly machine 90kg 5x5, plate load preacher curl machine 35kg 5x5 ,wide grip ezbar 40kg 5x5, seated tricep push down machine 180kg 5x5


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

having said I have gone back to around 16.7lbs I checked the scales in our works surgery this morning as I didn't beleive my scales at home but yeh all is correct, abs not so defined when tensed so defo maybe holding more water/fat.

should I start my cut after pct or give it a little more time?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> having said I have gone back to around 16.7lbs I checked the scales in our works surgery this morning as I didn't beleive my scales at home but yeh all is correct, abs not so defined when tensed so defo maybe holding more water/fat.
> 
> should I start my cut after pct or give it a little more time?


give it more time m8. another month be good, then do it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session again strength still good felt easy tonight for back and arms wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 5x5, hammer strength under grip pull downs 110kg 5x5, seated cable row 90kg 5x5, incline db curls 20kg 5x5, vbar tricep push downs 75kg 5x5, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 5x6


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Evening!  You been to the doctors yet Dai? See.....I said I'd be back to check! :angry:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yes Dai...did you go? I'm giving Keeks back up on the "let's tell Dai off for not looking after himself thing"......I'm right behind her.....

by about 3 feet.....under my invisibility cloak.....

hope you're ok Dai...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

See.......we're ganging up on you Dai!!!! :angry:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Evening!  You been to the doctors yet Dai? See.....I said I'd be back to check! :angry:





Flubs said:


> yes Dai...did you go? I'm giving Keeks back up on the "let's tell Dai off for not looking after himself thing"......I'm right behind her.....
> 
> by about 3 feet.....under my invisibility cloak.....
> 
> hope you're ok Dai...


No not yet, at my docs you have to ring on the day first thing to get in so finding hard to see him at the mo, I've had them for years so if any of them were bad I think it would of happened by now but anyway I will get to the doc at some point soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> See.......we're ganging up on you Dai!!!! :angry:


O cheers :tongue:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> having said I have gone back to around 16.7lbs I checked the scales in our works surgery this morning as I didn't beleive my scales at home but yeh all is correct, abs not so defined when tensed so defo maybe holding more water/fat.
> 
> should I start my cut after pct or give it a little more time?


fvck dai, 16-7 thats hench bro,your a stone heavier than me lol,,,got some caffiene off ebay this

week 250 tabs for 6 buck+ del, strong as hell too...im dieting again.

why you need doctor?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> fvck dai, 16-7 thats hench bro,your a stone heavier than me lol,,,got some caffiene off ebay this
> 
> week 250 tabs for 6 buck+ del, strong as hell too...im dieting again.
> 
> why you need doctor?


thanks mal but bf has gone back up to high teen low 20 so holding alot of water/fat I recon, any chance you can send us a link for the caffine as I'll be starting a cut soon.

I'm going to the doctor to see about having my moles removed as I have too many to use a sunbed


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there you go...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250-x-200mg-caffeine-tablets-pills-weight-loss-and-energy-/261108568410?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item3ccb48915a


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> there you go...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250-x-200mg-caffeine-tablets-pills-weight-loss-and-energy-/261108568410?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item3ccb48915a


cheers, ordering now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

6 eggs and some greens


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> 6 eggs and some greens
> 
> View attachment 120893


haha,had the same yesterday,but with ketchup on my omelette .Im adicted to eggs atm,usually just

poach a few in a mug of water in the micro...have recieved your caffiene yet?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> haha,had the same yesterday,but with ketchup on my omelette .Im adicted to eggs atm,usually just
> 
> poach a few in a mug of water in the micro...have recieved your caffiene yet?


Haha i put ketchup on after the pic , no not yet mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Gym didn't open today so im sat here buzzing from my hemo rage


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

end of pct and still kept my 7lbs but I know some of it is still water/fat but still have gained on arms, delts, lats, traps and for once my diet has almost been spot on which i think has helped so will start a cut in 4 weeks then major cut/prep in 8 weeks.

thinking about moving gyms to one that has been opened by Steve Fox(masters competing bb), think I may benifit being round people that compete so will see


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> end of pct and still kept my 7lbs but I know some of it is still water/fat but still have gained on arms, delts, lats, traps and for once my diet has almost been spot on which i think has helped so will start a cut in 4 weeks then major cut/prep in 8 weeks.
> 
> thinking about moving gyms to one that has been opened by Steve Fox(masters competing bb), think I may benifit being round people that compete so will see


Things are looking good for you Dai... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Things are looking good for you Dai... :thumbup1:


we'll see  more and better things to come I hope


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leg n shoulders at last

Squats 100, 110, 120kg 8reps, leg curls 45, 50, 60kg 8reps , seated calf raises 60kg 5x5, rear delt fly machine 65, 70, 75kg 8reps , seated side delt raises 12.5kg 8x4, ezbar upright rows 40kg 8reps 50kg 8x2, fooked not alot of energy for some reason


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Leg n shoulders at last
> 
> Squats 100, 110, 120kg 8reps, leg curls 45, 50, 60kg 8reps , seated calf raises 60kg 5x5, rear delt fly machine 65, 70, 75kg 8reps , seated side delt raises 12.5kg 8x4, ezbar upright rows 40kg 8reps 50kg 8x2, fooked not alot of energy for some reason


just keep pushing mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> just keep pushing mate


sure am :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Leg n shoulders at last
> 
> Squats 100, 110, 120kg 8reps, leg curls 45, 50, 60kg 8reps , seated calf raises 60kg 5x5, rear delt fly machine 65, 70, 75kg 8reps , seated side delt raises 12.5kg 8x4, ezbar upright rows 40kg 8reps 50kg 8x2, fooked not alot of energy for some reason


im gonna try around six sets of squats today,some hacks and leg press and hope i dont get

crippled..:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> im gonna try around six sets of squats today,some hacks and leg press and hope i dont get
> 
> crippled..:laugh:


6!! good luck


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks again for the link @mal caffeine just turned up, a few £ saved there


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks again for the link @mal caffeine just turned up, a few £ saved there


exellent dai,ive had 2 now and just finished an espresso lol,off to gym now buzzin my t1ts off:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> exellent dai,ive had 2 now and just finished an espresso lol,off to gym now buzzin my t1ts off:lol:


the only way :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

still got a target of September to get in the best shape I can so with at that in mind I need to get lagging parts up so aswell as arms being worked twice a week so will legs which will be done on back day and shoulder day and see what happens.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Legs , chest and arms tonight

300mg of caffeine then did leg press 230kg 8x3, hammer strength incline press 100kg 8x3, flat db flys 30kg 8x3, standing alternate db curls 22.5kg 16x3, vbar tricep push downs 75kg 8x3 , really good session pumped and got a complement which is always good


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> really good session pumped and got a complement which is always good


Ah. But the big question is: Guy or Gal? :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Ah. But the big question is: Guy or Gal? :tongue:


:laugh:....it was one of the lads that helps run the gym none of the girls talk to me :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session I'm fooked but awesome back and arms tonight

Wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, cable seated row 90kg 8x3, hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x3, rear delt flys 75 8reps 70kg 8reps 65kg 8reps , ezbar curls 40kg 8x4, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 8x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Almost spewed after legs so good session

Squats 120kg 8x3 last set was rest and pause tho , leg press 230kg 8x3 feet up high on platform , rear delt fly machine 60kg 10x3, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, ezbar upright rows 50kg 8x3, fooooked


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Lat doms stopped yesterday leg doms started already :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Lat doms stopped yesterday leg doms started already :thumb:


 :thumb: Team Taffy leg doms today, we're all suffering! :thumb:

Are you still planning on competing in Sept?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I squatted 120 the other day mate, first time ever as well....

As you know l never squat.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> I squatted 120 the other day mate, first time ever as well....
> 
> As you know l never squat.


Well done mate awesome specially when you don't squat 120 is my pb for the sets i do but max is 150 which im after for reps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Team Taffy leg doms today, we're all suffering! :thumb:
> 
> Are you still planning on competing in Sept?


Haha haven't had leg doms for a long time , yeh still going for it everything starts straight after my holiday


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha haven't had leg doms for a long time , yeh still going for it everything starts straight after my holiday


They're a treat arent they!?!? :cursing:

Yay, thats ace, we are official prep buddies then. :thumb: Same with me, I start prep in 3 weeks, excited already!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> They're a treat arent they!?!? :cursing:
> 
> Yay, thats ace, we are official prep buddies then. :thumb: Same with me, I start prep in 3 weeks, excited already!


Yeh start two weeks if i can get all my supps in


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh start two weeks if i can get all my supps in


Cool. All good fun Dai!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Out last night and once again i can't drink for sh!t , no gym today spent all day :in the garden tho so cardio done and some lifting :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fooked and pumped but i don't get it diet has been bad but who cares im pumped

Leg press 200, 220; 240kg all 8reps , incline bench 90kg 6x4 but alot of rest and pause, flat db flys 30kg 6x4 also had to do rest and pause , incline db curls 20kg 8x3, failed on tricep extensions 30kg 8x2 body just stopped couldn't do anymore so called it a day at that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

day 3 of low carbs and carb up tomorrow back and arms tonight so going to be interesting, think I may turn to strongman as i don't think I can cope with this low carb sh!t


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> day 3 of low carbs and carb up tomorrow back and arms tonight so going to be interesting, think I may turn to strongman as i don't think I can cope with this low carb sh!t


Stick with it Dai..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Stick with it Dai..


I'm only doing it for this week before my holiay next week so i don't look Sh!t and just to see what its like


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm only doing it for this week before my holiay next week so i don't look Sh!t and just to see what its like


Whats your plans after hol mate.. I think you need to set a goal mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Whats your plans after hol mate.. I think you need to set a goal mate


the Monday after I come back cutting starts then if I can afford it first test cycle first week of July then see about getting on stage in September


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> the Monday after I come back cutting starts then if I can afford it first test cycle first week of July then see about getting on stage in September


Good man..

Mate the best thing I did was plan a show... you have to stick to it then, coz you cant move the goal posts... you cant change the date of the show... so you have to knuccle down.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good man..
> 
> Mate the best thing I did was plan a show... you have to stick to it then, coz you cant move the goal posts... you cant change the date of the show... so you have to knuccle down.


its not a major show just a local one but still a goal, but with what has been going on lately I'm not sure I have have left it too late but we'll see


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> its not a major show just a local one but still a goal, but with what has been going on lately I'm not sure I have have left it too late but we'll see


Just give it your all and try


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Just give it your all and try


O of cource mate!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I know im not depleted but three days of low carbs and i still get pumped from doing back and arms .

Wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x3, rear delt flys 65kg 8x, under grip pull ups 4x4 not very good need to improve on this , wide grip ezbar 40kg 8x3, standing bent over concentration curls 8x3, tricep push downs vbar 75kg 8x3, flat bar 65kg 8x3 arms have never been so pumped


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I know im not depleted but three days of low carbs and i still get pumped from doing back and arms .
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x3, rear delt flys 65kg 8x, under grip pull ups 4x4 not very good need to improve on this , wide grip ezbar 40kg 8x3, standing bent over concentration curls 8x3, tricep push downs vbar 75kg 8x3, flat bar 65kg 8x3 arms have never been so pumped


im gonna smash my back tomoz dai,going to start with 10 sets of chins lol,them hammer pulldowns are nice,theres

one in my gym,think il load that up as well...tons of volume..looking to do a show then,im going to compete next

year now too,im roping a couple of good guys in to join me from my gym,so looks good atm.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

On holiday now off to butlins again Monday with the kids but still going to eat clean....ish


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u still in butlins mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u still in butlins mate?


Yes leave tomoz tho....ive had enough


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha....its always the same with hols with the kids, itching to get home


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha....its always the same with hols with the kids, itching to get home


Spot on that mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No gym for over a week due to holiday cut starts today tho but went to look at a new gym and it closes at 8pm so by the time i looked round and spoke to the owner Steve Fox it was closing so no gym tonight.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Where's this cheesecake?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thought you were on a cut now dai,cheescake indeed..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Where's this cheesecake?





mal said:


> thought you were on a cut now dai,cheescake indeed..


I did it about 6 months ago if you rememeber tasted like sh!t tho, will try and find it again


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Where's this cheesecake?


here


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive been dieting hard for the last two days,feeling a bit lethargic now,,might have a good carb up today

and hit me some legs..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I did it about 6 months ago if you rememeber tasted like sh!t tho, will try and find it again


Ahh yes. So yours looked good but tasted like rubbish, jays looked liked rubbish but tasted nice, get them together and you might be ok. Or I will start a cheesecake making class, giving lessons on how to get the perfect quark cheesecake.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol,,looks like soup..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> ive been dieting hard for the last two days,feeling a bit lethargic now,,might have a good carb up today
> 
> and hit me some legs..


same here will be carb cycling from now on but got legs tonight with no carbs so going to be interesting, looks like my carb up won't be for a while


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> lol,,looks like soup..


lol it does a bit


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> lol it does a bit


im really into angel delight atm,its only got 11 grams of carbs i stick some whey in too.

great flavours too...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> im really into angel delight atm,its only got 11 grams of carbs i stick some whey in too.
> 
> great flavours too...


that has crossed my mind actually


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know why i thought i could lift the same after more than a week off and no carbs but anyway i feel fooked, did squats 120kg 5x2, 110kg 5x3, leg press 220kg 8x3, failed on seated calf raises left ankle gave in then cramp in left calf , rear delt flys 65kg 10x3, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, ezbar upright rows 45kg 8x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Major doms to day in legs but it has been almost 2 weeks since last trained them so kinda normal, just ordered maxiraw whey which i haven't had in a long time but doing this as the carbs are low than the optimum Health whey i have been using.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No gym last night but a good graft in the garden for half hour


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

got a can't be @rsed attitude at the mo been over week since last gym session but been in the garden almost every night as I'm re doing the bottom of my garden so some lifting and cardio there, ran out of protein powder last week and had a carb binge ever since till yesterday and now back on low carbs till I feel I need a carb up, still running caffeine at 600mg but now added vit c at 3g a few days back so we'll see how I get on, checked weight this morning and not sure if the scales are playing up but saw just over 15 half stone big loss concidering I was just under 16 half stone a few weeks back but looking in the mirror I have leaned up in some areas so I hoping its some muscle loss and more fat/water loss.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai, can't be assed attitude not allowed. I thought you were gonna be my prep buddy.

Anyway, hope you get into it soon and get motivation back, gotta admit after my holiday I was a bit like that but now I'm fully back on it.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> here


not as good as mine :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Ahh yes. So yours looked good but tasted like rubbish, jays looked liked rubbish but tasted nice, get them together and you might be ok. Or I will start a cheesecake making class, giving lessons on how to get the perfect quark cheesecake.


Can I have a private lesson please quark queen.. I promise to behave myself :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> im really into angel delight atm,its only got 11 grams of carbs i stick some whey in too.
> 
> great flavours too...


Me too mate... butterscotch flavour with chopped bannana put in


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Can I have a private lesson please quark queen.. *I promise to behave myself * :tongue:


Boring :whistling:

But you could definately benefit from a quark cheesecake making lesson or two!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Me too mate... butterscotch flavour with chopped bannana put in


i love butterscotch,forgot to buy any this week though...im dieting again now anyway for hols so not to

bothered,you ok mate..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not to bad thanks Mal.. few ups and downs... Need to focus on training now!! Ive let things go a bit!! so time to get my act together!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry for Hijacking your thread Dai..

Hope your ok mate.. if you need a chat mate, give me a shout.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just under 4 weeks since last gym session back still not good but able to do chest and arms tonight weights a bit lower but to be expected

Flat bench press 80kg, 85kg, 90kg 8reps last set was rest and pause tho , incline db flys 27.5kg 6x4, wide grip ezbar 40kg 6x6, hammer strength curls across body 22.5kg 12x4, tricep vbar push downs 65kg 10x3


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Still decent weight and give it a week or two and it will be like you've never been away.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Still decent weight and give it a week or two and it will be like you've never been away.


thanks mate, yeh another week or so I'll be doing another M1T cycle as I still haven't got the funds for a full blown test cycle so yeh like I've never been away :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

O I have so mist doms :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Goodish session

Wide grip lat pull downs 80, 85, 90kg 8reps hammer strength lat pull downs 100kg 8reps rear delt fly machine 60kg 8x3 standing alternate db curls 22.5kg wide grip ezbar 40kg 8x3 tricep push downs flat bar 60, 65, 70kg 8reps....fooked


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

legs and shoulders tonight....wish me luck:sad:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not good to regards my back but good session

Back gave way at the end of my warm up set on leg press at 120kg so went straight to leg extensions 8x4 not sure of weight as the numbers are wrong leg curls 50kg 8x3, seated calf raises 40kg 10x5, rear delt flys 70kg 8x3, seated side delt raises 10kg 8x4, ezbat upright rows 50kg 8x3, really happy with the session everything coming back slowly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

doms in calfs...first time for everything :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite mucker, hows it all going? whats the game plan atm?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite mucker, hows it all going? whats the game plan atm?


Hey Yan gym wise quite good haven't lost too much strength so happy, but game wise my back is fooked as you have read squats and leg press are now out the window for along time but the plan now is to hit M1T again next week for the last time as thats the end of the bottle and can't afford anything else apart from pct so once agian maybe test cycle in a month or two then major cut and then haven't a clue


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Hey Yan gym wise quite good haven't lost too much strength so happy, but game wise my back is fooked as you have read squats and leg press are now out the window for along time but the plan now is to hit M1T again next week for the last time as thats the end of the bottle and can't afford anything else apart from pct so once agian maybe test cycle in a month or two then major cut and then haven't a clue


Then it's tren time baby


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Then it's tren time baby


 :thumb: ....yeh its on the cards


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb: ....yeh its on the cards


Definitely an experience!!

Tren's a great PED but I'm now at the stage where I'm looking forward to coming off it in 3 or 4 weeks' time. Then it'll be a Deca cycle. I don't think I could handle going Tren all the time. Brilliant stuff for a cut though so you might want to think of bulking on your Test cycle, maintaining (or even lean bulking) for your off period and then doing your cut on Tren - you'll be better off cutting on a cycle to keep your muscle from atrophying.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Definitely an experience!!
> 
> Tren's a great PED but I'm now at the stage where I'm looking forward to coming off it in 3 or 4 weeks' time. Then it'll be a Deca cycle. I don't think I could handle going Tren all the time. Brilliant stuff for a cut though so you might want to think of bulking on your Test cycle, maintaining (or even lean bulking) for your off period and then doing your cut on Tren - you'll be better off cutting on a cycle to keep your muscle from atrophying.


yeh as we chatted before the sides kinda put me off but still on the cards, stick with test and mast first I recon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session back still suffering tho

Bench press 80kg 8reps 85kg 6reps 90kg 4reps 95kg 2reps 100kg 1rep incline hammer strength press was shocking i couldn't do it so did fly machine 85kg 8x4 bb curls 8x4 hammer curls across body 22.5kg 12x4 seated tricep push downs 120kg 140kg 160kg 10reps tricep push downs vbar 60kg 65kg 70kg 8reps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

should be adding more diet info really but it hasn't been that great for a while but carbs have been at 100g protein 100-200g depending on time and food, no carbs till 12.00 and no carbs after 18.00 apart from post workout out where I have been having a KFC variety box lately and usplabs amino acids, supps have been 3g vitC split throught the day 4g omega 3 and 600mg caffeine which I stopped last week for a break but it could be just in my mind but look flatter/leaner since adding vitc so hoping a bit of water has gone which has brought on a bit of vainage in arms.

M1T starts next week for another lean bulk but this time will be running proviron(oral Mast) at 75mg and M1T at two a day for two weeks not really bothered about putting size on but getting my strength back up


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

M1T put on hold for a few days as I forgot to get some protein powder in so will give me a day or two to pre load a few supps


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

m1t is that that tan jab dai..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> m1t is that that tan jab dai..


no mate M1T is a prohormone bit like dbol/Oxy


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> no mate M1T is a prohormone bit like dbol/Oxy


ah ok,,theres a few lads using this stuff down the gym and gaining well on it,ive never tried

ph though but they do work well.

http://dragonnutrition.co.uk/


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> ah ok,,theres a few lads using this stuff down the gym and gaining well on it,ive never tried
> 
> ph though but they do work well.
> 
> http://dragonnutrition.co.uk/


yeh thats the brand I'm using funny enough they are based in Swansea, the bottle has lasted me quite a few cycles but really need to start test


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thats the brand I'm using funny enough they are based in Swansea, the bottle has lasted me quite a few cycles but really need to start test


I might try the anti estrogen one in the future with one of the others when I come off gear.Hes a sound guy.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Really good session arms pumped getting my mojo back

Wide grip lat pull downs 80kg 8reps 85kg 6reps 90kg 4reps 95kg 2reps 100kg 2reps hammer strength lat pull downs 90kg 8reps 100kg 8reps 110kg 8reps rear delt fly machine 70kg 6x4 incline alternate db curls 20kg 16x3 wide grip ezbar 40kg 8x3 tricep push downs vbar 65kg 10x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No doms in lats so won't be goin up the weights to 1 rep next time will be sticking to 3-4 sets


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> no doms in lats so won't be goin up the weights to 1 rep next time will be sticking to 3-4 sets


no doms......must do better next time lol....can you chin dai,im up to 13 sets around 10 reps,then heavy

pulldowns after, 3-4 sets then 2-3 sets of narrow reverse pulldown,i get incredible doms doing this

atm I do rows etc in the following workout,or just a long high vol deadlift sesh.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> no doms......must do better next time lol....can you chin dai,im up to 13 sets around 10 reps,then heavy
> 
> pulldowns after, 3-4 sets then 2-3 sets of narrow reverse pulldown,i get incredible doms doing this
> 
> atm I do rows etc in the following workout,or just a long high vol deadlift sesh.


always get doms in lats every back session but thought I would try something new this time but didn't work, haven't done chins in a long time I know I should as I can only do 4x4


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> always get doms in lats every back session but thought I would try something new this time but didn't work, haven't done chins in a long time I know I should as I can only do 4x4


mate just spend an hour caning the chin bar don't count reps or sets,lots of narrow grip stuff,my back

is my weakest area and has grow a lot since training like this,made a huge diff.

Bis get hammered too I havnt trained them directly for ages now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> mate just spend an hour caning the chin bar don't count reps or sets,lots of narrow grip stuff,my back
> 
> is my weakest area and has grow a lot since training like this,made a huge diff.
> 
> Bis get hammered too I havnt trained them directly for ages now.


will do mate thanks :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> mate just spend an hour caning the chin bar don't count reps or sets,lots of narrow grip stuff,my back
> 
> is my weakest area and has grow a lot since training like this,made a huge diff.
> 
> Bis get hammered too I havnt trained them directly for ages now.


An hour?? wouldnt that be over training the muscle Mal?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> An hour?? wouldnt that be over training the muscle Mal?


I don't believe in that mate tbh,for me I have to train long and hard to build muscle,coz im an old

cvnt,normal sets and reps do fvck all for me now,so I batter the muscles into growing,so long

harder sessions for me now and the gains in the last 10 months have been brill,in terms of

shape,which is what im after.It is a struggle in the gym at the mo though coz its so hot,i nearly

passed out yesterday doing back:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

any of you guys use an ab wheel/roller...jesus that hits the spot.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> I don't believe in that mate tbh,for me I have to train long and hard to build muscle,coz im an old
> 
> cvnt,It is a struggle in the gym at the mo though coz its so hot,i nearly
> 
> passed out yesterday doing back:lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> any of you guys use an ab wheel/roller...jesus that hits the spot.


never heard of it?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> I don't believe in that mate tbh,for me I have to train long and hard to build muscle,coz im an old
> 
> cvnt,normal sets and reps do fvck all for me now,so I batter the muscles into growing,so long
> 
> ...


well I may give this a try, longer gym sessions, more sets... and see how it goes :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@mal I may have to try that if and when my back gets better


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> @mal I may have to try that if and when my back gets better


it will help you back for sure,i was super setting them with hypers...

@Jay.32 go for it mate youl see a difference for sure.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Goodies are in M1T starts tomorrow :thumb:



Legs and shoulders tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Absolutely smashed it last night on legs and shoulders :thumb: so much I couldn't even do my last set, think my new pre workout shake works

Weights slightly lower for more reps, leg extensions around 100kg as I believe its 10kg plates not 5kg according to the stickers 10x4, leg curls 45kg 10x4, seated calf raises 40kg 10x5, rear delt flys 65kg 8x3, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, ezbar upright rows 50kg 6x3 couldn't to last set as I knew I would have to be carried out.

wobbly legs lastnight and this morning  and M1T starts today


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

O dear lord my calfs


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Best kind of DOMs there is - Calf DOMs!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> O dear lord my calfs


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Job well done though!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not bad session considering i haven't eat much

Chest and arms

Flat bench press 90kg 6x3 4x2, incline hammer strength press 80kg 6x4, fly machine 85kg 8x4, alternate seated db curls 22.5kg 12x5, wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x3, triceps felt good after press workouts so called it a day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Pumped and bloody hot lastnight

was going to start doing legs twice a week but not even going to do them at all now fro a while cuz even leg curls twinged my back again :cursing: :sad:

legs, back and arms

Leg extensions 100kg 10x3, leg curls 45kg 10x3, seated calf raises 40kg 15x3, wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x3, revers close grip body weight chin ups 4x3 FAIL, wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x3, hammer grip curls across body 25kg 12x4, too fooked to do triceps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session strength coming on now

Bit iof everything tonight

Hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x3, cable side delt raises 10kg 10x3, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x4, ezbar upright rows 40kg 8x2, 50kg 8x2, vbar tricep push downs 70kg 8x3, tricep extensions 30kg 6x4; seated calf raises 45kg 10x5


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session strong and pumped

Chest press 90kg 8x4 PB, incline hammer strength press 80kg 6x5, standing alternate db curls 22.5kg 16x3, wide grip ezbar 45kg 6x4, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 10x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session after a awesome day

Arms pumped even before doing bi's

Back and arms hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x3, wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 65kg 8x4, wide grip ezbar 45kg 6x5, plate loaded preacher curl machine 30kg 6x5, vbar tricep push downs 70kg 10x3.....PUMPED !!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good leg and shoulder session but back still can't do leg press

Leg curls 45kg 10x3, seated calf raises 50kg 10x4, leg extensions 100kg ish 10x3, rear delt fly machine 65kg 10x3, wide ezbar cable upright rows 55, 60, 65kg 10reps, side delt cable raises 10kg 10x3, pumped and a bit low on energy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Really good session felt a bit stronger

Arms and chest

Incline hammer strength press 100kg 8x4, incline db flys 30kg 8x3, standing alternate db curls 22.5kg 16x4, wide grip ezbar 45kg 6x3 couldn't do forth set bi's burned out, flat bar tricep push downs 70kg 8x, pumped!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session again strength good

Trying to remember to do legs twice a week again

Legs n back n arms tonight

Leg curls 50kg 8x3, leg extensions 110ish 8x3, standing calf raises which i haven't done in a long time 100kg 10x3, wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 70kg 8x3, seated alternate db curls 25kg 12x4, wide grip ezbar 45kg 8x3, vbar tricep push downs 70kg 10x3, no major pumps but felt good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add revers grip chin ups 4x4


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Trying to remember to do legs twice a week again


One of the best things I ever did was do legs twice a week.

Keep at it and you should notice a huge difference in them. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> One of the best things I ever did was do legs twice a week.
> 
> Keep at it and you should notice a huge difference in them. :thumb:


yeh will do, they are not too bad but defo hope to see some change


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Second week of pct and strength still good

Legs n shoulders tonight no calf raises cuz still got really bad doms

Leg curls 55kg 8x3, leg extensions 120kg ish 8x3, rear delt flys 55kg 15x3went light for once to really get them pumped, standing side delt raises 12.5kg 8x4, ezbar upright rows 50kg 8x3, plate loaded shrug machine 160kg 8x3, fooked so awesome session


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, I second what's already been said, legs twice a week and it really helps bring them along. Also, when doing the leg extensions and curls, if you hold every few reps, its an absolute killer, but really good exercise. Literally makes you want to cry and never train legs again but sure does the trick.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yep, I second what's already been said, legs twice a week and it really helps bring them along. Also, when doing the leg extensions and curls, if you hold every few reps, its an absolute killer, but really good exercise. Literally makes you want to cry and never train legs again but sure does the trick.


yeh not sure about the holding every few reps I don't want to cry  but hit it hard last night back twinged agian but no where near as bad as before so looking good


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh not sure about the holding every few reps I don't want to cry  but hit it hard last night back twinged agian but no where near as bad as before so looking good


Soft a$$, no pain, no gain! Seriously though, its a great variation, so one session do the holds, the next don't, mixes it up and will do the trick. :thumb:

Glad your back seems better though.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Soft a$$, no pain, no gain! Seriously though, its a great variation, so one session do the holds, the next don't, mixes it up and will do the trick. :thumb:
> 
> Glad your back seems better though.


Ta keeks onwards and upwards again :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Weak on chest to day but fooookin pumped!!!!!

Chest and arms , incline bench press 90kg 8, 5, 3, 2reps not good , fly machine with higher grip 85kg 6x5, seated alternate db curls 25kg 12x4, wide grip ezbar 45kg 6x4, vbar tricep push downs 70kg 10x3, flat bar tricep push downs 60kg 6x5 tired by now so had to change reps n sets


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Went all out which wasn't a good idea

Legs back arms

Leg curls 50kg 8x4, leg extensions 110ish 8x4, standing calf raises 80kg 10x3 went light as i was taking turns with another lad , wide grip lat pull downs 85kg 10x3, close reverse grip pull downs 85kg 6x4, started to get the hard training sick feeling so took a break for a min or two then did hammer curls across body 25kg 12x2 couldn't do anymore wasn't prepared to hurl in the gym


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Nothing wrong with feeling sick.

Often a sign that you're putting your CNS under massive strain. And if you're hitting your CNS, you're probably doing the right thing to your muscles at the same time.

Just take a bucket with you next time. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Nothing wrong with feeling sick.
> 
> Often a sign that you're putting your CNS under massive strain. And if you're hitting your CNS, you're probably doing the right thing to your muscles at the same time.
> 
> Just take a bucket with you next time. :lol:


I know mate, thanks for the tip :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Me and my boy working out on Southport front


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Morning session today

Legs n shoulders

Cable side delt raises 10kg 10x3, cable upright rows 70kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 60kg 12x3, leg curls 50kg 8x3 super set with leg extensions, standing calf raises 90kg 10x3 not 100% obviously due to lack of food


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Me and my boy working out on Southport front
> View attachment 133802


Aww, ace pic. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Aww, ace pic. Hope you had a good time.


Thanks , yeh was really good eat too much sh!t tho


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks , yeh was really good eat too much sh!t tho


It's allowed when you're at the sea side!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Better session than the last one

Chest and arms

Incline bench press 85kg 8x3, fly machine with higher grip 85kg 8x3 went light cuz upper chest is sh!t, plate loaded preacher curl machine 35kg 6x4, preacher curls with ezbar wide grip 40kg 6x5, vbar tricep push downs 70kg 8x4, flat bar tricep push downs 60kg 8x4 arms really pumped so all good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session back is on the mend was able to warm up on squats

Legs and back n arms

Leg curls 50kg 10x3 supper set with extensions, standing calf raises 100kg 12x3 good pump on legs so happy, close reverse grip chins 6,6,5,4,2 couldn't believe how many i did really happy as a pb so far, seated cable rows 80kg 6x4couldn't go all out as back is onlyjust on the mend , wide grip lat pull downs 80, 85, 90, 95kg 6reps, rear delt fly machine 55kg 12x3 nice burn going on, standing alternate db curls 25kg 12x4, tricep extensions 30kg 8x3, flat bar tricep push downs 60kg 10x4, everything pumped tonight so must of been good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Last week if pct , being on holiday more than working lately has not helped diet has gone to sh!t and no money so low on supps to so really considering cutting in a few weeks not ideal but we'll see


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lack of money is killing me too at the mo Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> lack of money is killing me too at the mo Dai


I can't wait to get back to normal next holiday is end of October so i should be able to save a bit , every time i take a break its always money on petrol and food when it should be gear and protein


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> lack of money is killing me too at the mo Dai


I can't wait to get back to normal next holiday is end of October so i should be able to save a bit , every time i take a break its always money on petrol and food when it should be gear and protein


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u getting involved in my comp mofo ;D


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> u getting involved in my comp mofo ;D


Im still on holiday so not checking everything, what comp?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Im still on holiday so not checking everything, what comp?


GET THE LIKE IN THE TAFFY THREAD


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> GET THE LIKE IN THE TAFFY THREAD


Just found it funny enough November is when i can cycle again so will have to see if i can afford a full blown bulk cycle


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Just found it funny enough November is when i can cycle again so will have to see if i can afford a full blown bulk cycle


What cycle were you planning fella?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cas said:


> What cycle were you planning fella?


Looking at dbol and test mate will be first time pinning, i keep on saying I'll do a test cycle


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Looking at dbol and test mate will be first time pinning, i keep on saying I'll do a test cycle


Well it's not going to cost much for some test and dbol fella, crack on


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cas said:


> Well it's not going to cost much for some test and dbol fella, crack on


True but next dilemma is do i do a cycle over xmas or wait till new year


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> True but next dilemma is do i do a cycle over xmas or wait till new year


Start now for ten weeks, you will finish in November, take a couple of months break, then have another bulk in the end of Jan, beginning of Feb which will take you to April, then a slow diet till July for summer......


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Just found it funny enough November is when i can cycle again so will have to see if i can afford a full blown bulk cycle


You should join in with the comp Dai, the ten week transformation comp was such a good crack, loads of banter and motivation, was ace! Plus I'm a judge, and I can be bribed!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You should join in with the comp Dai, the ten week transformation comp was such a good crack, loads of banter and motivation, was ace! Plus I'm a judge, and I can be bribed!


Yeh i might , bribery you say


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cas said:


> Start now for ten weeks, you will finish in November, take a couple of months break, then have another bulk in the end of Jan, beginning of Feb which will take you to April, then a slow diet till July for summer......


Just finished pct so got to take time out??


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh i might , bribery you say


You should, like I said it really was a good laugh, even for the banter it was worth it.

mg: No I won't be bribed! If however you wish to donate a gift or two to Keeks post comp chocolate foundation charity, then all donations are greatly received and it will not go against you in the competition. :whistling:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Just finished pct so got to take time out??


Ah I see, fair enough...I forget not everyone stays on all the time like I do lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

cas said:


> Ah I see, fair enough...I forget not everyone stays on all the time like I do lol


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Taking a week off has really helped didn't think i was going to have a good session and the gym is now reducing its fee's if i do DD so again happy

Legs n shoulders

Leg curls 55kg 6x4 super setting with leg extensions then calf raises 100kg 12x3 calfs pumped again and felt strong , rear delt fly machine 55kg 15x3still going light with these doburn them out , hammer strength shoulder press 60kg 6x4 haven't done these in a very long time so happy with the weight may have been able to hit 70kg but noticed it hit my traps than delts but felt good , cable side delt raises 10kg 8x4 pumped traps feels kinda weird never had this before but all good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ideally i wanted to get to the gym yesterday but couldn't till today

Chest n arms

Went light again to make sure i got reps on incline bench press 80kg 8x3, incline db flys 30kg 8x3 chest was fooked and pumped after this , hammer curls across body 25kg 16x8, wide grip ezbar preacher curls 40kg 6x4, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 10x3 vbar 70kg 6x4 finished pumped and happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

my Eph order has just turned up for my EC stack so hopfully my gym source can get me Clen again and I'll be sorted to do a short cut then got to think hard on what to do next


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hanging out my @rss right now

Legs n back and arms

Really happy that i was able to warm up on squats with no twinges so might me able to hit squats soon

Leg curls 50kg 10x3 super set will extensions then standing calf raises 110kg 10x4, reverse grip chin ups 6x4pb again happy im progressing with chins ,but everything went to sh!t after this wide grip lat pull downs 90, 85, 75, 70 6reps , plate loaded close grip preacher curls 35kg 8x2 i couldn't do anything after this once again felt like i was going to spew my ring up but for a sh!t session i was pritty pumped which was weird


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good sesh dai...get some mass on over the winter mate...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Good sesh dai...get some mass on over the winter mate...


thanks Mal I'm glad you think so cuz I thought it was a poor session to be honest haven't a clue why I burned out so quickly, yeh want to add alot of mass if possible but going to do a short cut soon just to get in better shape for a bulk then going to get some dbol and if i get my head round pinning I'll add test


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not such thing as a bad sesh imo as long as your there "doing it" you know my last leg workout

was hacks and leg ext supersets... crazy pumps and body weight squats inbetween,,gives the

lower back a good rest,but the intensity is still there,thats all that counts.

ive just got some creatine too haven't used this stuff in years thought ide give it a shot.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> not such thing as a bad sesh imo as long as your there "doing it" you know my last leg workout
> 
> was hacks and leg ext supersets... crazy pumps and body weight squats inbetween,,gives the
> 
> ...


Yeh I got free creatine in my last protein order just been using it on training days noticed a big difference


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh I got free creatine in my last protein order just been using it on training days noticed a big difference


To get it's full effect, use it every day, mate.

5g a day in your preworkout (although you can take it any time).

No need to front load it - after a week or two, your muscles are soaked and it's doing the job. No need to cycle it either - you can stay on it for as long as you like.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> To get it's full effect, use it every day, mate.
> 
> 5g a day in your preworkout (although you can take it any time).
> 
> No need to front load it - after a week or two, your muscles are soaked and it's doing the job. No need to cycle it either - you can stay on it for as long as you like.


yeh I know mate it was only a 90 cap pouch so only been using it on training days when got a few more £ I will be getting more


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

BCAA's just turned up so starting a cut soon and I will be using 10g BCAA's, 10g vit C, EC stack and Clen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

First day of short cut using EC stack and boy did i forgot about the sides  not sure about using clen so might land up doing 2wk on 1wk off


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bit of an update mist a few gym sessions so not happy bloody family and no sleep Saturday not sure if it was that i haven't used Eph in a very long time or what but I will not be having a third dose and will take second dose around 2-3


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> bit of an update mist a few gym sessions so not happy bloody family and no sleep Saturday not sure if it was that i haven't used Eph in a very long time or what but I will not be having a third dose and will take second dose around 2-3


Just slowly build it up if not used for a while?

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Just slowly build it up if not used for a while?
> 
> Hope you're well anyway.


apart from missing one nights sleep I'm not too bad goig to be interesting the next 5 weeks haven't done a cut in a while :laugh:, you ok?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> apart from missing one nights sleep I'm not too bad goig to be interesting the next 5 weeks haven't done a cut in a while :laugh:, you ok?


Good good, maybe cut off the stims a little earlier in the day if not sleeping properly.

Yeah I'm ok thanks, for a Monday!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Good good, maybe cut off the stims a little earlier in the day if not sleeping properly.
> 
> Yeah I'm ok thanks, for a Monday!


yeh thats the plan like ya said build up to third dose, good to hear so what ya up to day


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thats the plan like ya said build up to third dose, good to hear so what ya up to day


 :thumbup1: Usual, work, training, all good fun. Have a good one!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

At last I can squat again legs feel like jelly this morning back is a bit tight but getting there

bit of a full body workout last night as I missed a few sessions

Squats 60kg 10reps, 70kg 8reps, 80kg 6reps, 90kg, 4reps, 100kg 2reps, 110kg 1 rep, 120kg 1 rep just easing my self back into squats, leg press 200kg 8x3 couldn't get legs against chest as I didn't want to fook thing up again, stanging calf raises 110kg 12x4, wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3 last few reps were bad form, rear delt fly machine 50kg 15x2 then 10x1 delts were taken to failer burning is not the word, hammer strength shoulder press 60kg 6x4, standing side delt raises 12.5kg 6x5, close grip ezbar preahcer curls 40kg 8x3, I wanted to finish off with flat bar tricep push down but once again had to exit the gym sharpish hanging out my @rss


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Squatting again... awsome mate.

Im squatting again, but only light weight, building it up slowly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Squatting again... awsome mate.
> 
> Im squatting again, but only light weight, building it up slowly


good mate, yeh wish I built up slowly my back it tight as hell now and the doms!!! you would think me still doing leg curls and extensions I wouldn't get them feel like John Wayne right now but fells good in a weird way


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Tonight was a good night

Chest n arms

Incline bench press 80kg 8x4!!! Well happy , incline db flys 30kg 6x4, ezbar preacher curls wide grip 40kg 10, 8, 6reps , hammer curls across body 25kg 16x3, flat bar tricep push downs 60, 65, 70kg 10reps, chest pumped arms pumped fookin awesome sorry for being over the top but that felt gooood


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Boooom

Chest delts and arms are coming together


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good work, good guns! :thumb:

Ace feeling when you have a great session, gives you a boost for the next one I think! And a good buzz too!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Good work, good guns! :thumb: !


thanks, bi's have really come on since hitting them twice a week


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks, bi's have really come on since hitting them twice a week


Yeah hitting any body part twice a week will bring it on, and also it does help to train the weakest body parts at the start of the week when the body is fresher, less tired.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah hitting any body part twice a week will bring it on,


I know that now I'm a bit slow in understanding my body :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I know that now I'm a bit slow in understanding my body :laugh:


All a big learning curve in this sport, but good and interesting learning I find.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> All a big learning curve in this sport, but good and interesting learning I find.


yeh I've been training long enough you think I would know stuff but I don't not bright me :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I've been training long enough you think I would know stuff but I don't not bright me :laugh:


So much to learn though, I find myself constantly learning or changing things which suit better. Going to do some studying next year, just some home study courses to do with basic fitness/sports nutrition etc, very excited though.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> So much to learn though, I find myself constantly learning or changing things which suit better. Going to do some studying next year, just some home study courses to do with basic fitness/sports nutrition etc, very excited though.


that sounds cool, yeh very true always learning something new


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Even tho my new Avi doesn't look like it I'm looking flat ish so loosing a bit of water at the mo so hopfully with being on the EC stack almost a week now I might see more changes at some point


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bad day at work so Mrs let me go to the gym

Legs arms back

Leg curls 55kg 8x3 super set with leg extensions then standing calf raises 120kg 10x4and bloody hell did they burn , wide grip pull ups 4x6!!! Really happy with that, seated cable rows 80kg 8x3 still suffering with lower back twinged again , rear delt fly machine 50kg 10x3 palms facing in, standing db curls 25kg 12x4, couldn't do triceps gym busy, ok session no major pumps apart from calfs but strength still good so happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Swimming this morning cut the grass this afternoon now im fooked so no gym till tomorrow


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Swimming this morning cut the grass this afternoon now im fooked so no gym till tomorrow


Cool avi! :thumb:

Ha ha, I'm fooked too and I've still got another cardio session to do :wacko:

How you getting on with eca's?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> How you getting on with eca's?


not too bad now sleeping a bit better, diet still isn't what it sould be but feel I've droped a bit of water but i recon thats down to low carbs but only been a just over a week so will see strength still good so happy there but in the back of my mind I'm thinking what is the point when I'm going to do another bulk in 6 weeks :confused1:

haha avi is a bit sh!t looks better on my phone but aleast my guns are coming along:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No sleep last night due to me little boy have nightmares and wanting to sleep with me and fook all food today and i mean fook all has resulted in a poor session

Legs n shoulders tonight

Leg curls 50kg 10reps , 55kg 8reps , 60kg 6reps super set with leg extensions , standing calf raises 110kg 10x4, hammer strength shoulder press 60kg 8x3lots of rest and pause going on with this had to change grip to palm facing so i could at least finnish the sets , standing side delt raises 10kg 10reps , 12.5kg 8reps , 15kg 6reps just!!, cable upright rows 65kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 50kg 12x3, tricep extensions 30kg 6x4, wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x3, no major pumps needed more carbs but hey


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh hope you have a better night tonight and some grub in ya, next session you'll beast it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bulk cycle ordered delivery possible next week so new journal soon me thinks.

chest n arms tonight


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Posing in a shirt and tie.

Now there's an original avi!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Posing in a shirt and tie.
> 
> Now there's an original avi!! :lol:


yeh :laugh:, had a interview at work to day and had to buy a new shirt cuz all the others are too small now so got one that's fitted and I can show some gunage as I was getting interviewed by two female managers


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session tonight hammered upper chest

Incline bench press 80kg 8x3, hammer strength incline press 80kg 8x3, fly machine with higher grip 80kg 8x3, preacher curl machine plate loaded 35kg 6x4, wide grip bb curls 40kg 6x4, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 10x3, tricep db extensions 30kg 6x4


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

good sesh there Dai...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> good sesh there Dai...


Cheers dude could be better but its getting there


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Cheers dude could be better but its getting there


Im the same... Im happy with how quick my strength is coming back.... but its not all back yet..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Im the same... Im happy with how quick my strength is coming back.... but its not all back yet..


Im amazed how much i rely on supps just using creatine and caffeine at the mo


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Im amazed how much i rely on supps just using creatine and caffeine at the mo


after the show, when I came off everything!!!! I lost everything!! size strength, s*x drive lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> after the show, when I came off everything!!!! I lost everything!! size strength, s*x drive lol


Damn!! now i know why some just stay on lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fooked!!

Legs, back n arms

Lower back still isn't 100% so did hammer strength v squats 120kg 6x4, leg curls 55kg 8x3super set with standing calf raises 120kg 10x3, pull ups 6x4 2 sets wide grip 2 sets close reverse, hammer strength lat pull downs 100kg 8x3, getting tired now standing alternate db curls 22.5kg 16x3, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 8x3, not bad session back slightly pumped so happy

Did do a session on Sunday as i was out on the motorbike


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm skint but happy  legs n shoulders tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm skint but happy  legs n shoulders tonight or tomorrow


haha, I know that feeling.. enjoy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai is seeing female escorts on a daily basis!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> haha, I know that feeling.. enjoy


well I was till I just got some sh!t off facebook :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai is seeing female escorts on a daily basis!!!


I'll have you know I have no need for this however if someone wishes to give me money then that is a completly different matter:laugh:

You working today!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes mate... well im here anyway lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate... well im here anyway lol


O steady then  , hows the T4 coming on anyway


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> O steady then  , hows the T4 coming on anyway


Not bad mate, will be putting engine back in very soon... next job then will be lowering it..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad mate, will be putting engine back in very soon... next job then will be lowering it..


didn't realise you were doing the engine just thought you were just doing the back, t4's do look good lowered theres a few in my village but the mrs won't let me get one now


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> didn't realise you were doing the engine just thought you were just doing the back, t4's do look good lowered theres a few in my village but the mrs won't let me get one now


Im doing everything.. engine, lowered, respray and campered out.. big boys toys and all that.

But it will be a very slow process, as I dont have money to chuck at it... so do a bit here and there.

When its finished I will show you pics from start to finish


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32:4533344 said:


> Im doing everything.. engine, lowered, respray and campered out.. big boys toys and all that.
> 
> But it will be a very slow process, as I dont have money to chuck at it... so do a bit here and there.
> 
> When its finished I will show you pics from start to finish


Sounds awesome that always good to have a project but mrs wants me to get a bigger car so thats me Fooked


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Sounds awesome that always good to have a project but mrs wants me to get a bigger car so thats me Fooked


plenty of time in the future mate... when your more settled


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> plenty of time in the future mate... when your more settled


I true we'll see, you should of swaped the t4 for a motorbike


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I true we'll see, you should of swaped the t4 for a motorbike


I went for the t4 so all the family can enjoy it, camping etc..

not selfish like you :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I went for the t4 so all the family can enjoy it, camping etc..
> 
> not selfish like you :lol: :laugh:


:laugh:....trike??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Had to hit it hard to night really need to get shoulders and legs up to par

Legs shoulders and a bit of arms

Leg press 200kg 8x4, leg curls 55kg 8x3 super set with standing calf raises 100kg 12x3, rear delt fly machine 50kg 10x4, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, cable ups right rows 55kg 8x3, incline db curls 20kg 6x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

You have seen my bathroom now you can see my kitchen lol

Shoulders felt pumped last night so took some pics to see any progress and happy that there has a bit

I know i look a [email protected] turned my head at the wrong time


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fvck dai got some muscle coming on there mate.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> fvck dai got some muscle coming on there mate.. :thumbup1:


thanks mal!! still need to get rid of the fat/water around the mid section but I'll leave that now till next year fingers crossed my goodies turn up today and it will be time to grow


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks mal!! still need to get rid of the fat/water around the mid section but I'll leave that now till next year fingers crossed my goodies turn up today and it will be time to grow


yes mate I was gonna say slight loss of body fat would make a huge diff,but keep on going for size imo.

notice you have the cloths horse out,got mine out yesterday too due to damp conditions, mine in

the living room:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> yes mate I was gonna say slight loss of body fat would make a huge diff,but keep on going for size imo.
> 
> notice you have the cloths horse out,got mine out yesterday too due to damp conditions, mine in
> 
> the living room:lol:


yeh best still going for size like ya said, yeh bloody weather turning now so washing everywhere


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

New journal guys!! :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/242627-dais-turn.html


----------

